#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [閒聊] [灌水]今天最想說的話是什麼

## 狼王白牙

大家來說說看今天最想說的話是什麼
想到什麼就說什麼, 反正這是灌水用的   :Mr. Green:  


"希望一天有 48 小時可以用在樂園上啊

好幾個月沒時間看影片跟作運動了  好忙

樂園加油"

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

不知說什麼才好XD|||

不過我在現在上3DS MAX說~

每次只畫圖不少張也是學習也是隨時畫啥,沒事上狼版來逛~

有時外面發生不少有趣與殘酷的事情不會停止發生的

昨天看到汽車的後輪胎不見了可能是被人偷走的...最愛的汽車擺在外面太不安全

要停在裡面比較安全有點麻煩說~光上電梯浪費時間怕會遲到的只好放在外面會不知何時會被人偷的~

想出去但不知去哪裡逛?只在家發呆...不一定會出新靈感來畫圖給大家分享感覺不錯~

是這樣~~~以上好像有點冷門說~

----------


## 囧的閒狼

> 不過我在現在上3DS MAX說~


哎呀~我也在學3DS MAX啊XDD
我是上2.4.6的XD

最想說的話阿..
"老師阿~快點教3DS MAX的人物設計吧囧(?)"
這是天天都有的怨念(?)

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

> 哎呀~我也在學3DS MAX啊XDD
> 我是上2.4.6的XD
> 
> 最想說的話阿..
> "老師阿~快點教3DS MAX的人物設計吧囧(?)"
> 這是天天都有的怨念(?)


真是巧 我是星期日早上到下午去上課~下午4點會回家~
我也是早點不快教我們做出人物=.=+..炸
不過慢慢來才好 老師會教我們怎用3D的基礎很重要~

PS:我在上課中可上網看狼版~炸~
有時不能錯過教導我們的過程~有空會上網

----------


## 閻王

最想說的呀..
"好累!!"

今天競走練習, 一口氣走10公里.. 連續不停的走了一小時多
快累弊了..
走完以後全身都佈滿了汗水蒸發留下的鹽粒
現在連腿都撐不直了
好累

為下月的比賽努力練習!

----------


## 好喝的茶

我想無論是哪天，我最想說的話都是︰

「你己經死了。」

(眾毆)

對不起我錯了QQ

----------


## 杜崇

說什麼話都行嗎！
好好喔!那下面這些算不算!?

一位名偵探受邀去一位漫畫家河邊別墅
漫畫家卻被人殺害了!
接著屍體異一發現這也被兇手攻擊而昏過去
兇手到底是誰!!

這樣的也行喔!好好喔好好喔好棒喔!

(灌水完畢~~)(被毆!

----------


## 呆虎鯨

今天＝ｗ＝
　　可是現在是凌晨＠＠
　　那我禮拜日想說的是
　　［我的禮拜日你怎麼不見了Q口Q～]
　　因為呆鯨早上跑去攀岩，下午睡死＝Ｗ＝

　　禮拜一想說的是
　　［為什麼假日這麼快就不見了？Q口Q！］
　　因為我禮拜一滿滿的課（死）

----------


## 劍痞

（癱）

「為什麼星期一至五不是放假天——」（炸）

----------


## 哒瑟狼

[我好想睡到中午哦，冬天了，該睡的時間長點了]

可是家裏人都不讓啊，每天8點就把我叫起來了。(煩)

----------


## 段星魂

為什麼小說出這麼漫阿...

害我上課都沒東西看(被巴)

不認真上課的渾蛋

----------


## 白狼 小舞

~我的白色狼爪完成啦~完成啦~

下午繼續開工作手套~跟衣服

----------


## Red.K熾仔

哇捏，Kiba大人親自帶頭灌水耶?(廢文)

話說小獸最近真的很倒楣，ㄧ大早騎車淋ㄧ小時的雨上班
到了才發現機車停車證放在工作場所內，只好先暫停在路邊
又好死不死又被老闆纏上....

終於，拿到停車證回到現場，結果居然是....


小獸內心狀態





X的掛牌土匪...
這幾天東西一直漲漲漲，少開一張是會死吼=M=!!!吼啊啊啊啊(狼嚎)

不只是罰單ˋ機車貸款ˋ老闆還要扣工資，爸媽整天又說錢...
電腦又中標又要找時間重灌...

面對這些事情....

小獸真的很想像
她



這樣

沒聽見~沒聽見~小獸什麼都沒聽見~唔哈哈哈哈哈(奔向夕陽)


呼...發洩一下果然舒服多了。

上班偷懶打這些，被老闆發現就慘了~還是認命吧!



老闆來了

----------


## Triumph

「老師!對不起!我錯了~」(淚奔

好了,我要乖乖的回去做功課囉......

----------


## 十

是日最想說的說話是︰
「附加數學給我※※！」　(怒吼)


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    昨晚花了二小時多在完成附加數學的家課上，害在下快到四點才能睡

早上回校後還要趕忙完成上週的堂課…
最終在下只完成了一半而已

在上附加數學課時因上週補課出席率欠佳整班被訓話二十分鐘…
事實上二十多次的補課在下一次都沒有出席就是了

放學後還要逃跑
為了不出席附加數學補課

整天都被附加數學玩弄就是了

----------


## 卡庫爾

最想說的是……

人類頭ㄥ……*益*！不要又流鼻血啊！

最近經常會流鼻血不知道怎麽了……是因爲之前住在上海，不適應某北美國家的氣候嗎？
（北美一共就3個國家……）

如果說今天還有什麽想說的……
[list]什麽時候才能少點時間上網（卡庫爾每日上網6小時）呢。
樂園怨念物#2：樂園百科
原因1=無人使用，也不知道是做什麽來的
原因2=MediaWiki/PHP軟体版本也太……又一周沒有寫部落格了啊。
有 180 筆資料符合您搜尋的條件[/list:u]

----------


## 幻貓

啊...
好一陣子沒發文了，實在是累啊><
今天物理考得不錯，考六題全對
歷史爆了啦...每考一次都是40頁起跳，我看不完啊啊啊
下禮拜段考好煩啊啊啊啊啊啊啊

總覺得之前寫的小說都有好多好多缺失呢...
有點想放棄改寫......要改得太多了啦....


總之最近就是很煩就對哩~
有這個灌水串真好~

----------


## 劍痞

「經常為了自己的私慾而帶給其他獸的無奈與困擾。」（默）

「今天床單跟枕頭套換新，原諒我……」（遮臉）

----------


## 呆虎鯨

呆鯨本來以為今天課比較少一點，可以做比較多事情，可是今天被自己浪費掉了啊啊！囧ＴＺ

　　預定贈圖大排長龍中，益！
　　等畫多一點在一起ＰＯ上來比較不會佔版面＠＠
　　（下潛）

----------


## 寒燒

再給小弟24小時的機會，讓小弟考前能扭轉乾坤

----------


## 蒼楓

還有兩年...就可以去找野哥跟木哥哥了...(楓=倒數)

為什麼不趕快讓楓去找野跟木嘎@口@!!我要玩野留下來的遊戲啊嘎@口@(雪)

為什麼要等那麼久才能看到新的g圖呢...(煌)

我哪時候能安靜休息.....(月)

餅乾餅乾~~~(小虹+小夜)

----------


## 劍痞

「小抱怨，雖然我知道你聽不懂國語……」

「但也不能把『綠豆湯』聽成『薏仁牛奶』啊！」
「就算價格相同但這也差太多了吧！」（炸）

----------


## 班

嗯......多餘的刪~
弄不完的交給時間......  

什時節外生枝成這樣"
恢復初始~

----------


## 老頭

夭壽!今天這句話真是搭配的真好!!!




看槍!!

----------


## 劍痞

「……」（提筆）
「唉。」（放筆）

「茶室畫畫要多練練。」

----------


## 呆虎鯨

嘎啊啊！鰭好痛Ｑ口Ｑ　尾巴也好痛Ｑ口Ｑ
　　呆鯨又莫名其妙受傷了ＱＱ＞

　　今天要出去玩～好懶，囧
　　呆鯨比較想待在水裡畫（回）贈圖＝３＝

　　好久沒回去海裡了，思念故鄉（哭）

　　好像不止一句話了（被埋）

----------


## 光狼

今天最想說的話是什麼                   

不就是'什麼'而己

早上嘛.......「今天想幹什麼?」

----------


## 瀟湘

江郎才盡......

----------


## LongTzai

正向：

從床上醒來時：「我夢見了什麼?! 我是否又做了飛翔的夢?」
賴床,開始思考：「………… (也許能找到珍貴靈感)」
早上：「來(上網)看看獸人界(MSN&論壇)吧~!／今天要……？／吃什麼呢？料理起來是如何麻煩？／等等要……？」
中午：「吃什麼好呢～～？料理起來是如何麻煩？／下午要……？」
下午：「（腦袋因為很投入某件事而放空）／晚上要吃什麼呢～～？」
傍晚：「^.=.^」
晚間：「嘿嘿～來跟獸們閒聊吧！」
睡前：「晚安～～～祝你(妳)X夢 －ˇ－」
入睡中：「恩……噢……嗯哼……哈～……嘎………Zzzz......」



負向：

從床上醒來時：「啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊～～～～～！！！！！！！」(做惡夢)
賴床,開始思考：「……………………」
早上：「…………有什麼事能做的？（耍憂鬱,繼續昏沉沉的死睡）去(上網)看一看獸人界(MSN&論壇)好了...也許...」
中午：「吃什麼呢？料理起來是如何麻煩？／下午要做什麼？（感到無趣）」
下午：「…………好無聊（耍憂鬱）…好累…／晚上要吃什麼？」
傍晚：「ˊ.=.ˋ(or)ˋ.=.ˊ＃」
晚間：「#%&%$#^&#!$@!…」
入睡中：「……X的! 就是睡不著………………（太陽升起）」

----------


## Wolfy

你對XX成癮了嗎? 趕快戒掉吧~

(XX內容自己填入)

----------


## 鴻虎

今天爆忙的...
因為明天要教一份結報.一份有機作業.一份生命教育的團體報告
整個殘......
(謎:那還上狼園!!!)(遭蓋布袋+拖殺)

----------


## 艾微塔

既然是想說啥就說啥的話....

體能變差了=3=
操場衝兩圈就躺保健室了....
(裏艾:你還能衝兩圈(800M)應該算變好吧?!)


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    以前衝兩圈(400M)就躺了說...

----------


## 蒼楓

哦呵呵...哦呵呵呵呵呵呵...哦呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵~~~

多笑有益身體健康˙ˇ˙(雪)

哦呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵

(被某龍跟某馬還有某精靈轟殺)

----------


## 星澈

> 今天想說的就用布袋戲的台詞
> 
> 天公地道為憑證！
> 萬千罪惡言不盡！


哈哈!布袋戲的台詞在下每天都在說
而且還會改寫喲~(在下的簽名檔就是一例)

至於最近在下最想說的是
天下無道，糟生四端！
萬獸怒吼，百萌止絕！

----------


## 彌星-帆

考完騎鐘烤

可是禮拜一還是有作業要交 似乎沒休息到(爆

----------


## M.S.Keith

( 　　　　　　。　　，　　　　　　　　　　　　)

說完了(被拖去打)

上面的字只有智商低於阿米巴蟲的人才看到到，所以大家都很聰明(?)

----------


## 班

物價那麼高~
飄幾樣就撕青"

那幾青在我這消費更多耶  :Embarassed:  
怨.......

........願物價推手早日被滅
恢復物價和平

----------


## 秋之回憶

好想把煩人的事情全部消除掉ˇˇ......一直壓抑在內心 不知道該怎辦..


煩阿ˋˊ.........



壓力  煩悶別再靠近我了啦ˋˊ

----------


## 青龍Ritter

我可以帶 AK47 返校嗎? 囧 
說說而矣 (被擊斃)

----------


## 鴻虎

天氣冷了...要多注意阿~~~不要讓心也給凍傷了.......
這句話不知道可不可以用來述說我目前與同學的窘境

----------


## 月狼奧雷

神ㄚ~!!!!!!!讓我變胖一點吧~!!!!!!!!!!東西給我吃通通是浪費阿~!!!!!!!!!!

為什麼總是胖不起來阿~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!我是兄貴迷阿!!為什麼給我正太的體質阿!!!!

(泣奔)

----------


## 南田功二

每個月貴版都會打一場轟轟烈烈的戰爭
到最後都是各自無聊不想再打字才結束
所以事到前到後重頭到尾都像是
政府裡的議員一樣~為了想上電視就吵架~~
等到沒辦法上電視時又一直缺席~~~
小孩子的個性嗎(?
連我自己都是這樣(遮臉

----------


## 光狼

今天,我想問一句


集中在一點和分散在數個方向

那個較能保證到逹終點?

----------


## 劍痞

「心裡會怎麼想？劍某沒辦法回贈任何圖畫……」
「……圖畫與文字互贈，辦得到嗎。」

----------


## 卡庫爾

Wolves' Paradise is still the usual 100 posts per day. I wonder if I should take that as a 
signal for or against the popularity of Chinese furry community. I still has a grunge at the 
admin of the board Alphawolf Kiba over the allowance of human avatars, but then again 
I'm a nonfur and he's a therian, and we're at the opposite of the spectum... (Therian - 
short for therianthropes. If you don't know this word or this world or even what I mean 
by furry, consider yourself lucky.)

But then, _what is a furry_? Is it just someone who likes wolves that talk? I had three 
anthropomorphic webcomics (DMFA, Freefall, TwoKinds) out of the usual five regularly 
updated ones I read (links on the right), does that make me a furry? I like Akira's
"*The Wall of the Beast*" and *Mirage Cat's Notes* (and *his comics* too), does that 
make me a furry, despite me usually reading other things? Or is it that I'm just an 

otaku obsessed with moe kemono(mimi)?

    但是，什麼是一個帶有毛髮？它僅僅是一些喜歡狼說，會談？我有三條路
擬人webcomics （ dmfa ， freefall ， 2種）走出慣常五年定期
最新的我看了（鏈接在右邊） ，是不是讓我一個帶有毛髮？我喜歡武的
"牆上的獸"和幻影貓的筆記（和他的漫畫太） ，這是否表示
讓我一個帶有毛髮的，儘管我通常讀其他東西呢？抑或是說，我只是一個

otaku痴迷教育部kemono  (咪咪) ？

    但是，什麼是一個獸人迷？僅僅是一些
喜歡會說話的狼的人？我經常看的五個定時更新的網路漫畫中我有三個擬人網路漫畫 （ 
DMFA ， 自由落體 ， 2類）（鏈接在右邊） ，這樣我算不算獸人迷？我喜歡明(野)的 
“獸(人)之墻”和幻影貓的筆記 (幻猫纪事)（以及他的漫畫） ，這是否表示我是一個獸人迷，
儘管我通常讀其他東西呢？
抑或是說，我只是一個痴迷萌獸 (耳) 的禦宅 ？

    那么我为什么会喜欢Theri There?    
    






卡庫爾的部落格Kir's Corner, The Slippery is Very Crafty(在湿滑，是很狡猾)

期待幻想繼續……

----------


## 鴻虎

好像我無時無刻的在傷害地球..
就因為我不是買有機產品???
(謎:這人被洗腦了..別理他)

----------


## M.S.Keith

願明天還能夠看到太陽。(1s

----------


## -Beau-

喧囂吵鬧的刺耳碎音   天地裂縫的混沌深淵

何時才能淨化  而成那靜之風   能吹散心煩.吵雜之靈

讓身心  回朔到世界的起點  不再繼續崩裂 毀滅

(這樣這樣如此如此.....囧)

----------


## 班

天冷
盼能圍爐取暖

未來要由幸福快樂圍爐築成
我暖暖的你

----------


## kalacodm

睡好的。

----------


## 卡庫爾

狼版夜行獸好多啊(笑)

----------


## 超級米格魯

今天昨天都一直想說的
我到底是不是又做錯什麼事了?!
為什麼旁邊的人都不理我了T_T
↑只希望自己只是想太多.....我很乖呀...

----------


## 呆虎鯨

尊重你的敵人，並且以冷靜的態度面對任何戰鬥
　　敵人就有可能會變成對手

　　有什麼不同？
　　敵人是可憎的，對手是直得敬佩的
　　面對敵人，不是我活就是你死
　　面對對手，還能英雄相惜喝一杯

　　呆鯨要學會控制情緒，不要隨便掃到別人好（敲自己的頭）

----------


## 劍痞

「『犬』再加顆良心就叫做『狼』嗎？」（咦）

----------


## 呆虎鯨

『孩子，有什麼事情可以悲傷的？』

　　是啊，有什麼好悲傷的，可是我想問……

「所謂『大人』的你們請告訴我，為什麼有那麼多事情可以悲傷？沒有事情可以悲傷是說，不要悲傷嗎？」
　　是的話，鐵做的心、冰做的心不能跳動啊！

　　原來鯨是死的，因為不會悲傷。

----------


## Katsuya XII

起床的第一句話...ˊˋ


小心!!是VIP!!

----------


## 光狼

又是問題......

「我犯了浪費氧氣的罪,但我還能活到今天,是上天原諒了我嗎?」

----------


## 卡庫爾

帶回家做的英語作文考試結束還有7小時。

寫不出來……

----------


## 鴻虎

祝LongTzai生日快樂阿~~~~~
講完了...繼續忙作業~~~(被拖殺)

----------


## LongTzai

> 祝LongTzai生日快樂阿~~~~~
> 講完了...繼續忙作業~~~(被拖殺)


感謝祝福~^O^" (小聲：為何不直接開個新文章祝福勒?><)

----------


## 鴻虎

為了不佔用太多的位置...所以小弟都在這邊祝福
而且每天都有獸生日的話...那這邊就爆了......所以抱歉阿
還有阿...今天祝好喝的茶生日快樂阿~~~~
小弟沒什麼東西送茶大...所以在這邊送上祝福~~~
祝福就是要當天講感覺才對~~~(被拖殺)

----------


## 劍痞

「誰來告訴劍某繼續下去的意義，」（跪下）（Beg）「求求你告訴我！」

----------


## LongTzai

今天是12月17日...
采某想說的話就是.......
祝鴻虎生日快樂~!!!

我也不佔用太多的位置~cc

----------


## 瀟湘

發文容易回文難!

----------


## 卡庫爾

四門考砸三門……第四門Java程式設計入門是卡庫爾的強項。絕對要拿到滿分！爲了這個目標開始復習吧！
(玩了1天遊戲)
(玩了2天遊戲)
(玩了2天半遊戲總算開始做模擬考了)

(2

----------


## 劍痞

「寫文到底是用『毅力』還是『靈光』……」

----------


## 瀟湘

爲什麼假日的回文比平時要少阿！

----------


## 光狼

「我之所以要生存下去，只是為了等待最值得的死亡，僅此而己。」

希望我能守着這句吧.....

----------


## TYPHOON

最想說的話阿...


我不是海盜，是山賊!!!
我不是倭寇，是流寇!!!
(喊完馬上被捉走)

----------


## 銀雪嵐狼

最想說的話喔@@"

大概就這兩句話

『各位大大,我可以休息了嗎。3。』

                    和

『冬天真的不會冷拉ㄒAㄒ』←有點神經直過敏

----------


## 艾微塔

祝大家平安夜快樂XDDD

----------


## 卡庫爾

新頭像沒有畫嘴，感覺好像什麽都不關心的態度。

隨便撇了四個基於新頭像的包子，最難看的是高興的表情，最好看的是……鬱悶的？

----------


## 劍痞

「憂鬱啊，憂鬱……
「對其他成員來說，劍某就是憂鬱的代名詞嗎？」

----------


## 呆虎鯨

喜歡，但是不願意太過深入
　　不喜歡寂寞，很喜歡孤獨（笑）

　　總是在不知不覺中，把對方想像成跟自己一樣的種族
　　不同種族就不能當朋友了嗎？
　　雖然不排斥但是不喜歡

　　我是虎鯨，不是其他生物
　　偶爾變形沒關係，不過請不要否認我是一隻虎鯨的事實

----------


## 艾微塔

今年最後一次上狼版....XDDDD
明年(天?)開始又是一個新的旅程。

----------


## tigrisleo

掙扎著不讀書，壓力只有更大
就算只讀了一遍，也是輕鬆許多

BY 元旦是期末考的開始的tigrisleo

----------


## tsume

最想說的喔......

*我的歷史報告快完蛋了啦!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## 光狼

文字題:

人類,有言也有為,

為什麼善長說活的人總是比善長工作的人 容易得到上司重用?

點擊以顯示隱藏內容


因為[人]和[言]合起來就是[信]

而[人]和[為]合起來就是[偽]

[信]和[偽],你又喜歡那個?

----------


## whitefang

今天最想說：
「我要畫圖，我不要讀書」Q口Q

----------


## 劍痞

「涅……加油，
「道館成員還沒完呢。」（搔）

「雖然是幽靈，」（小聲）「至少也是一份子。」

----------


## 卡庫爾

呼，呼，終于看完了。

由於網路故障的原因(現在似乎還是有問題)，卡庫爾6天都沒有上樂園，今天以上來竟然看到有一千三百條新回復。以後也要經常上樂園啊。

不過，4個網路社區是不是有點多呢。

好想能像狼版各位大大一樣會畫畫。完全不會畫的卡庫爾，竟然心血來潮想要繪圖板。

翻過灌水串，看到某位潛水獸的“回復”。Furry 和 therian 的關係還是謎樣啊。相信白牙也有自己的難處。

樂園遷移到*nix((GNU/)Linux 或 *BSD)會不會增強執行效率呢？不過卡庫爾不善于寫建議。其實也是私心很大(phpBB3的預設界面很漂亮)。

收入是0。Anthrocon的話，應該不會太遠才對。可是住宿費用會很貴吧？火車好像過不了湖的樣子。

看到許多很好的作品，可是卻不知道該怎麽說好。

基督會和對擬人動物的喜好衝突嗎？

“最近在動漫作品中，彌賽亞也經常會有*受*的特質”。救世主是小受？

Anthropomorphic 好難拼。

樂園百科成爲樂園第一怨念物。

……只不過是一個數位化儀。想要就……吧。(收銀機動作的聲音)

----------


## M.S.Keith

可惡，今天真的累壞了˙3˙......
去睡。

----------


## 艾微塔

姆乎乎~
祝各位新年快樂呀~*

----------


## 上官犬良

今天最想說的話是吧......
"咦?今天除夕喔?"
會被殺吧...(汗

----------


## 熾祈

今天啊ˊ3ˊ
嗯還沒過12點，而剛剛才看完薔薇，那我直說了吧…












中配不蘇胡，可是小蒼好萌ˇ(扭被揍

----------


## 银狼之吻

新年好~










紅包拿來~









祝大家身體健康~








表打我~

----------


## 卡庫爾

但是，這個應不應該放到貼圖區呢？

----------


## 嵐隱

啊~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

天氣好冷~年假好短~

又要開班~薪水好少~

----------


## 卡庫爾

灌水板大好！

phpBB3大好！

MediaWiki1.11大好！

Wacom Bamboo大好！

學校的網路 - 一點都不好！




找不到伺服器軟体升級相關檔案 - 一點都不好！


http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/en/upgrade.html
http://www.php.net/manual/zh/faq.migration5.php
http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/upgrading.html
http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/upgrading.html
http://www.phpbb.com/support/documen...de/upgrade.php
http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Manual:Upgrading

----------


## Allan喵

超~~級久沒po文[斷線
指考萬歲~

(一po又都po灌水版[拖走

----------


## 月下白狐

看看接下來有什麼好玩的吧  :狐狸爽到:

----------


## 劍痞

「有時候話要講明，
「誰會知道自己心中在悶什麼？到最後當心悶出一身病來。」（叉腰攤手）

----------


## 卡庫爾

很奇怪的，今天沒有什麽精神呢。
是因爲麻痹怒氣北美伺服器預公測結束的原因麽。


即使大膽說出，也能讓牠回心轉意嗎？
即使是爲了樂園……

----------


## 寒燒

不小心把數為相機的照片全部給殺掉了 :wuf_e_cry: 
（又要重拍自己跟小花的照片....還好之前有幾張上傳，最好的那幾張）

----------


## 上官犬良

我要上澎科水產啊!!!!!!!!!!(激動拍桌)

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

阿哈哈哈哈哈哈~   阿哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈......
姆呼呵~呵~ 　哈~~~~  太好了！　太好了！  總算打敗殺死悟史的人了！
嚇啊~~~~~(？

----------


## SkyKain

啊哈。。。腰好痛。。。（純水？）

----------


## 環伐貳閃

唔喔喔~~!
photoshop好難啊~~
上色好困難
委託圖畫得我差點掛掉=w=

----------


## LongTzai

也許我開始迷戀上她了…！
但是妳…我還是要把剩下的…好好交代清楚，不收回曾經對妳的愛戀！

因為如果我愛上了她、卻從此不再為妳付出…
那麼之前對妳說過的一切一言一語…全都是假話了！


　　2008.4.13 采

----------


## Triumph

溢君　僕今奪去  ～～～～　

雷斯林你太帥了!(剛開始看The Soulforge的人)

今天希望能買到10kg的dumbbel......好想練=口=l(話說這東西普通話是什麼=口=?)

----------


## LongTzai

這幾天上YouTube看了去年的(2007)台灣政治新聞…

那些政客…


講話前後矛盾
講話不守信用
一發怒就隨口罵髒話、隨手打人
不認真面對人民的心聲
不顧祖先們歷代堆積的心血去隨意破壞
扭曲事實，誤導大眾、欺騙我們的下一代&下一代的下一代…


我們……

不要像他們一樣！
不要像他們一樣！
不要像他們一樣混蛋！！


要學習檢討自己，包誇寫這篇日記的自己。

----------


## 月下白狐

在下是第101位的回文獸

呵呵,感覺真不錯

----------


## 阿翔

翔今天想說的是：
A~WOO~~~~
好開心喔~
打NDS的一個新遊戲很好玩喔~
下載到好東西了！
祝樂園一天比一天多獸加入！
（天狼之音：...打NDS和樂園一天比一天多獸加入有什麼關系？）

----------


## 寒燒

又有文章要打了  :Rolling Eyes:  
（難得可以上狼版發文討論點東西）

----------


## tsume

人...不能幼稚到一個無法自覺的程度......
是不是啊?.........

----------


## 卡庫爾

1.
一個半月沒有上樂園，更新的話題竟然超過1500條。
從早上起來到快要半夜的現在（除去停電的時間），幾乎全讀完了。
再加把油！

2.
可是看了1500條話題卻只回復了50次……

3.
phpbb 2.0分支將在2009年中旬停止支援。
趕快換到phpbb 3啦！

----------


## 影曲

『沒事做這種東西，可以活活把影曲殺死。』

(那你還不趕快去交稿)

----------


## LongTzai

我常常懷疑是否被她耍了…被一耍再耍…
但，我還是一直努力的相信妳…

直到有一天發現妳真的在耍我時…
……
但也沒關係，我還是想再相信妳一次！我癡癡的相信妳…
直到有一天妳願意真心面對我時…

----------


## 若葉

頭一次覺得被羞辱是一件這麼可笑的事。這種東西要我怎麼能不忽略...我真的該跟你們直接自白?那我ㄧ定是瘋了。

----------


## LongTzai

今天很明顯的.............

........

.........我的皮膚開始脫皮了～！！

因為我是爬蟲類 ＝.=.＝ (誤很大)




(其實是上次在海邊曬傷後的結果XD)

----------


## NPfox

爽    : 今天有睡到8小時
討厭 : 服務業假日不休息
擔心 : 要交尼特族的報告作業，我真愛亂挖坑
壓力 : 分鏡堆了快兩百頁...功課管他去死
看到鬼 : 我發文了!?

----------


## 班

沉歸沉
吐歸吐

美好還是在此

----------


## LongTzai

生下我的人，妳讓我看見了、聽見了、聞到了、摸到了、嚐到了…這個世界。

----------


## 劍痞

「實力等於天賦乘以努力嗎……」

----------


## 克萊西恩

高中剩下八天!!

----------


## LongTzai

有一種人...
她(他)身邊的朋友很多，
但她(他)卻沒有一個知心！
為什麼…？
因為她(他)凡是遇到會責備自己、令自己不愉快的朋友，
都會輕易的拋棄…

「反正我還有很多朋友嘛～」

----------


## 月下白狐

在下第201篇發文晉身草狼等級(萬歲) :狐狸爽到:

----------


## 卡庫爾

但是版規是獸定的對不對！

不能給人類一點空間嗎？

也不是所有人類都是惡人不是嗎。


…偶爾用用注音，還是不順手。

酷音輸入法既使設定為拼音輸入，仍然要輸入聲調。

如果 Linux 有不用聲調的拼音輸入法就好了。

算了，還是用 Vista 吧。

----------


## B平方

無聊發文(炸

真正的真實不一定真實
真正的虛幻不一定虛幻

真實的虛幻 虛幻的真實

哪個比較好呢?

----------


## 卡庫爾

竟然整一天泡在樂園上沒幹別的事。

*&@W(#!! 為了輸入漢字難道我還需要修改原始碼嗎？

----------


## Baroque Boyce

我追尋的真理在哪裡呢…？
頭好暈啊，看了太多不該看的東西了(看著生物講義)

(謎：你莫非又在裡面偷畫了一堆H圖了吧？(炸))

----------


## 卡庫爾

……結果光是回文就是兩小時。

----------


## 劍痞

「音節號打不出來，討厭——」（啥鬼）

----------


## 卡庫爾

白牙大說，百科編輯，推廣和升級的事情，還是想想自己能不能處理，不要老依賴著本狼。
可是能夠運行 SQL 備份的獸好像只有一隻……
囧

看了一下Google 地圖，
原來每次去買菜回來竟然要提著菜爬10米高。
囧

母親大人下最後通牒說15天内如果在上海見不到我的人，
就要舉家乘飛機飛過來。
囧

真的沒有獸來編輯百科嗎？
沒有的話我來編輯了！
不過人家還要學習日語、繪圖和 Python……
囧

囧在英文裏沒法翻譯啊！
這樣就不能寫日誌了！
囧

最近囧的獸不是一隻。
*今天你囧了嗎*？



另外……
Bravo 星月！ 

还有……

libGD 記憶体不足？囧。

----------


## 蒼心

今天想說的話喔....

我想要找到我的另一半阿阿阿阿~~~~~~

我想要被擁抱(抱~~撲空....)

阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿!!!!

(今天終於體會到什麼較"精蟲衝腦"......)

(可是蒼真的想找另一半嘛.......)

順便打廣告!!!

徵另一半,男女不拘(啥鬼~管他,有獸說好吃就好XDDDDD.....?!?)會照顧(你有本錢嚜??.......無言了....)真的體貼(真的拉~~~打滾~)

即時通:kkkk825206(還真的勒.....蒼 :Sad: 認真))

(記的要留暱稱!!)

(被KIBA給咬死了.....不要刪我的回文阿,不是說灌水嗎??)

----------


## 時雨秋幻

「好熱啊……」（攤）

嗯，既然是最想說的，當然就是這句了XDD（炸）

－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
編輯百科嗎……
時間是還好，但我一直弄不清楚該怎麼用啊囧

----------


## 沉默之狼

我快變成悶熟的狼了 = " =
好熱啊 啊!!~(用爬的~

某論壇...
不要叫我狼皮啦...
我也不要當狼毛枕頭套 = " =(汗

----------


## 卡庫爾

> 「好熱啊……」（攤）
> 
> 嗯，既然是最想說的，當然就是這句了XDD（炸）
> 
> －－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
> 編輯百科嗎……
> 時間是還好，但我一直弄不清楚該怎麼用啊囧


卡庫爾翻譯了半天的幫助文檔難道是白翻譯了嗎囧

呃……我是說，
其實每個人一開始都是不會編輯 Wiki 的不是嗎，
所以要多翻翻看幫助，很快就能學會了！ 


又：原來狐狸是亂入達人！(誤)

----------


## yoyo虎

小迪版主辛苦了
一次看這麼多文章一定很辛苦吧= =
加油!

----------


## 劍痞

「劍絕對不是開玩笑！劍最不會開玩笑了！」（認真）

----------


## 卡庫爾

沒錯！獸控就是王道！
雖然沒必要與某些事情互斥的樣子。

啊啊啊，每天只想睡覺可不行啊！
——出去走走？

----------


## yoyo虎

恩...我就記得還有這一帖...

今天從早上到下午都在看文章
不過還是沒看完...
有些甚至只有看帖沒回文...
對不起...在下明天會努力補上回文的
(回家醞釀醞釀)

----------


## 蒼心

電腦爆掉啦拉拉拉拉拉拉~~~~~~(狂哭...)

又要花錢買新的.......(再哭)

因為他...他.....真的屬掉了拉拉拉拉拉拉拉~~~~~~~

好傷心的一句話.....OTZ...(遭踹)

----------


## 狼王白牙

住院5天，今天出院了  原因 ...病菌感染

希望獸生活作息要正常，衛生習慣要做好

(沒寫這篇前  知道的應該不到 5 位)

----------


## 則

今天最想說的話..

早餐吃什麼

中午吃什麼

晚餐吃什麼

天天都在期待吃什麼...

----------


## T-Bone

耶~!!!!!
暑假終於結束了,游泳池又恢復平靜了
不然根本不是游泳而是泡水

游阿游阿.....................................

----------


## 月下白狐

這幾天天氣冷,宵夜喝了不少關東煮的高湯

----------


## 艾貝爾

有點想偷偷在背後詛咒某宇(1年前的同學) 還是不要好了


今天想講的 明天也是想講相同的話 後天也是。 (直到知道成績的前1刻都是)
那就是........

希望這次段考數學不要抱個大鴨蛋回來。
最起碼 從19分進步到60分(os:如果真的60分 那真是奇蹟了.....

不過除了這個 還想講的就是

物價上漲 拜託荷包也一起漲好咩......
看我媽成天一直逼我計較1摳2摳的 真是麻煩極了....

----------


## 月下白狐

我賺到樂園幣200多

怎麼賺的

    有很大的部分來自某糟糕地區，因為比較容易有賺頭    
    
 :狐狸爽到:

----------


## 劍痞

「今天心情很糟，看到一張圖……算是好友的圖吧，
「是畫給別人的，感覺還不錯，但──

「不知道為什麼──很火大，
「但不是對圖火大，就是不明白為什麼……」

「是外頭的天氣太悶嗎？
「還是太累？不對啊……」

「很恨──真的很恨！
「為什麼會恨！為什麼會心灰意冷呢！」

「誰來解答……天啊……真該死……」（闇）

----------


## 巴薩查

/SIGH
太多太多的自以為是
槍聲響起的瞬間
又有什麼東西會破裂?
自己想否定
不要也隨便去否定其他獸zz

----------


## 月光牙狼

今天想說:該死的遊X橘X.剛上線的時候居然給我連續30!!
(玩過瑪X的人應該聽的懂我講啥XD")

----------


## 劍痞

「牙痛不是病；痛起來卻要人命。」
「樹大必有枯枝；人多必有──（略）

「耐耐姊對不起……」（默）

----------


## whitefang

今天最想說的話：我的地理公開試不知道要怎麼死了 orz

----------


## 沃飛爾

今天想說：  我的肝阿........（角落畫圈圈）

----------


## 劍痞

「當愛再也不是愛的時候，程度的數值不是單純的減法，
「而是乘以負一。」

「雖然很不樂見，但這叫做無可奈何嗎……」

----------


## 沃飛爾

今天想說的事.....

神經病的天氣......一下變得這麼冷！
不過飛爾不怕冷就是了XD....（被打

----------


## 小樂

「怪天氣害俺重感冒啦嗄嗄嗄嗄嗄 !.. (攤)」

「為什麼關心句會先從阿銀口中聽到阿嗄嗄，
    抗議嗄嗄嗄嗄!」  (1s)

「吶，我到底還在奢望什麼。」
「我最怕的恐怕是，你知道我還會想你。」

----------


## 劍痞

「好想看到其他人……
「這邊……就某種層面來說真是窮鄉僻壤。」（撫額）

----------


## 沃飛爾

樓上的大大別難過了啦
來個"神遊於天地間"吧....................（靈魂出竅？？被巴

......................................................
今天想說：

太陽好大阿

不過飛爾晒黑了.....開心！

----------


## 月下白狐

我的階位升級為*斥候狼*了

豪言狂語

    某某草狼小狗給我過來膜拜斥候在下 :onion_14:

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

你今天爆氣了嗎!!!!!!(?)

爆氣是好物WWWWW

爆氣使人能力提升(?)

----------


## 曲奇

今天想說的是...
*畫圖又失敗了!!* (哭

然後被某位可愛的同學改成以下的樣子了...
看起來比我畫的好20倍.... 嗚..

----------


## 迷思

模考成績爆爛爛爛的，
好想做什麼事發洩一下啦!!!!!!!!!!!!!
不過一瓶花瓶好貴喔，
而且幾秒鐘後就不爽了，
想另一個吧。

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

(爆炸

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

累死了~我不要考基測啦啦啦啦啦~~~((死

----------


## 小樂

飛呀飛 -


大家的紙飛機都飛起來了噢 -






GO. ☆

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

給姑姑的小孩一句心理OS(誤


看你一臉爽歪歪阿
(爆

----------


## 沃飛爾

阿！.......MSN壞掉啦. :onion_12:  .....

 :onion_06:  翻桌

----------


## Mu Alter

:onion_37:  
為甚麼…
跟本是不可能的事…
完全是不公平的事…
何解…
上網  只是有錢的才可以…
 :onion_53: 


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    (怨念充填達120%,發射準備完了!)    :onion_21:

----------


## Tardor

哈啾!!      (用意不明

----------


## Shiou

學習筆記：

我們為什麼要保養皮膚？
◎ 抵抗外來污染物
◎ 吸收作用和呼吸作用
◎ 減低紫外線傷害
◎ 調節體溫
◎ 美觀（氣色）

皮膚是保護和感覺的器官，擁有吸收和代謝的功能，也是人體中最大的器官，
為我們抵抗外來污染物紫外線，也幫我們調節體溫，所以當然要好好的保護我們的皮膚！

再者，膚質的好壞，也影響一個人的美觀。
如果臉像月球表面那樣凹禿不平，自己摸起來不舒服，別人看起來也不舒服呀ˊˇˋ

保養是一種必須貫徹的習慣，就像每天要吃飯睡覺一樣！
所以男士們不要覺得在臉上塗塗抹抹是女人家的事。

----------


## 野

蘇~~~~~~~~~打~~~~~~綠~~~~~~~~~~!!!
青峯好棒哇哈哈哈YA!!!!
(何

----------


## 銀

好累 好煩 好無奈

----------


## 上官犬良

蝙蝠
你不從牆壁裡出來我就沒辦法去睡覺了呢(燦

為什麼要跑進來啦你!!!!!!@口@

----------


## Hewie

Okami我愛你
不是love是like
因為你是我的朋友

----------


## 劍痞

「我暫時不會原諒你的……暫時。」

----------


## okami

謝謝親愛的朋友們~


抱~

----------


## 白狼 小舞

辛苦了半年~終於可以放幾天假了~

喔耶~ㄠ嗚~~~~~~~~~~~~~(發瘋中!!!)

----------


## 沃飛爾

最近........

*天氣好熱阿！*

 :jcdragon-hot:  熱到看到獸圖都快中暑了.......
尤其是狼人..一堆毛、毛、毛.......好熱阿  :jcdragon-tired:  ＝＝"

開始看冰冰涼涼的龍好了
......................
還有！

*沒有MSN的日子超難過啦*
一直壞.....暗！

----------


## 劍痞

「他不在了……你不在了……
「……還是跳不出來……」

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

這裡有一位更不妙的...看著樓上

要加油阿!!
我們陪著你阿!!

----------


## Silver．Tain

想使之沉默！　想沒有止境地叫的 ○△×□(消音)

使之坐！　不能忍耐安定

看景色喲！是不變成的！(失望)


最低！超最壞！界限！超失敗！......天堂掉到地獄！
最兇惡！超醜惡！決口！超擔心！......休息反變修行！

啊!~翻桌啦!~

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

即便形體不復存在 也一定會留下活過的證明!

所以並不是不在了 而是活在大家的心中!!

----------


## 野

表演好累阿= =(攤

我瞎了我聾了
我怎麼還可以感覺得到妳?

可以還我自由嘛?

----------


## 劍痞

「你在哪裡，你到底在哪裡……
「該死今晚又失眠了，都你害的。」（默

----------


## Tardor

搞什麼啊!!!
　　氣死我了!!!
　　　　改什麼格式!!!
　
你知道報告重打很累嘛!!!
#*$&^#*%
　
無意義叫罵...

----------


## 迷思

這樣...然後那樣...
結果怎樣?
我也想知道....
到底怎樣，
然後我該怎樣，
憑感覺?呵呵，要命麼?
真性情呼?

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

.....
...........

正面話都沒有用了



(敲腦

----------


## 野

為什麼表演可以那麼多天= =
不累阿....
好想出國巡迴噢~~~

----------


## 劍痞

「野妳敲我做啥？」（一行文被拖

----------


## M.S.Keith

樓上好偷懶（點頭）

--

今天團體輔導竟然要帶雜誌真是太顆顆了。

----------


## 卡普貓

在撐一下...快要暑假了(嘿嘿嘿.....好累
最近好累...不過以後會更累...(遠望
啊.....冏

----------


## 小銀狼

中了史迪仔劇毒...最近劇毒又增強似的復發...一看見史迪仔便會心臟病發=o=

----------


## 野

劍劍我哪有敲你妳這個大白癡　＝　＝

----------


## 劍痞

> 劍劍我哪有敲你妳這個大白癡　＝　＝


流浪野貓 剛剛傳送來電震動。
* 
【劍痞 = 】真苦味 說:
「……」

「不然這尛。」（一秒

----------


## 野

噢噢 我以為你敲我 敲回去

----------


## 劍痞

「你上頭的Angel Island……
「究竟是誰打的……」

----------


## 野

> 「你上頭的Angel Island……
> 「究竟是誰打的……」


甚麼天使島 
這裡沒有上演大嘴鳥

----------


## 劍痞

> 甚麼天使島 
> 這裡沒有上演大嘴鳥


http://wolfbbs.net/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=3010

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

可惡的蚊子 該屎ww


看我通通把你們滅了=A=+

----------


## Baroque Boyce

最近要期末考了，希望 *富奸病毒* 不要找上我QWQ

P.S.不知道什麼是富奸病毒的請看這個：
http://uncyclopedia.tw/wiki/%E5%AF%8...97%85%E6%AF%92

----------


## Ken2

連續3天做功課做到半夜4點
肝壞了都是自找的吧？orz

在下再也不要找LineageII的設定角色來做臨摹的功課了Q皿Q".....
還有倆張.....

----------


## 步

自己的*努力*和*堅持*才是最重要的, 我要這樣子走下去WWW

----------


## Silver．Tain

我是來亂的...

灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌
灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌水水灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌
灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌水水灌灌灌灌水水水灌灌
灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌水水灌灌灌水水水灌灌灌
灌灌水水水水水水灌水水灌灌水水水灌灌灌灌
灌灌水水水水水水灌水水灌灌水水灌灌灌灌灌
灌灌灌灌灌灌水水灌水水灌灌水水灌灌灌灌灌
灌灌灌灌灌水水水灌水水灌灌灌水水灌灌灌灌
灌灌灌灌水水水灌灌水水灌灌灌水水灌灌灌灌
灌灌灌水水水灌灌灌水水灌灌灌灌水水灌灌灌
灌灌水水水灌灌灌灌水水灌灌灌灌水水水灌灌
灌水水水灌灌灌水水水水灌灌灌灌水水水灌灌
灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌水水水灌灌灌灌灌水水水灌
灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌水水灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌
灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌灌


咳~...打的好辛苦啊....有點差的說....

順代一提....

亞克少爺我愛你....>W<b

----------


## 野

> http://wolfbbs.net/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=3010


我不知道有這東西耶(汗


====================================

開心嗎?

----------


## 劍痞

> 我不知道有這東西耶(汗
> ====================================
> 開心嗎?


「有點怪異……
「哪個傢伙改成這種鬼地方。」（

「在問誰開心呢？」（滾（？

----------


## 小樂

早上1點半睡起來的感覺實在是太科科了。

期末大作業實在是太超過了。

月娘你傳給我的mp3實在是太超過了 - !

一早就看到一堆噗浪..   實在是太超過了 -!!

----------


## 迷思

我不懂我為什麼，
平時在床上躺著發呆很想上狼版，
現在就陷入很重的發呆狀態。
而且是看著螢幕，
連想動滑鼠的感覺都快沒了。

----------


## 野

> 「在問誰開心呢？」（滾（？




女孩/劍賤女人。



============================

每天都睡十二個小時真爽(?!)
要去吉他班喇賽了YA(有沒有人要一起~~(炸

----------


## 米果斯

早上起來  就想一定會碰電腦=W=
開即時通  之後發呆 0W0......
上狼版 亂逛～
之後繼續發呆0W0.....
就醬過了好幾個小時～
中途還有玩沖天跑 跟百變恰吉
沒玩都是在發呆0W0
這樣可以吧=W=?
((被拖走

----------


## fwiflof

阿幽我..........瘋狂低氣壓!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
吼嗚嗚嗚嗚嘎嚕嚕!!!!!!!!!!(爆走)
(敢問一大早沒人嗎)

----------


## 月下白狐

狼版的部落格新聞增加到*2222*頁
(不信你點看看)

----------


## 劍痞

> 女孩/劍賤女人。


「真糟糕。」（啥

----------


## 影曲

今天最想說的話：好宅...

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

喵啦 有蜘蛛 好可怕(死

----------


## 劍痞

「很顯然的，他沒有　，會比較開心──這樣吧。」

----------


## Ken2

油畫好貴好臭好難洗啊！！

可是好好玩ww（被毆

----------


## 小樂

偶爾要給自己一首歌的時間,


沉醉  在   其中  .

----------


## 劍痞

「變堅強嗎？
「那應該叫做──無情吧？」

----------


## Silver．Tain

戀愛～

就像是鯉魚一樣～

跳來跳去

----------


## 迷思

哈囉...

晚安...

......

近來可好?

......

----------


## 邪尾

> 在樂園中請以口語化發文，
> 這一次已幫忙修改，下一次請記好^^
> 
> 版務總管 阿翔


"希望有一天可以畫狼畫得很好"

----------


## 劍痞

「嗯──看樣子還需要加強一點呢，
「畢竟吃虧的不是自己嘛？」（意味……

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

嗯，有緣再見。
是這麼跟我說的

----------


## 蘭風

今天嘛。。祝我生日快樂
希望今天有個蛋糕。。。

----------


## 劍痞

「……當個濫好人吧。」

----------


## 空

對不起......我太不成熟了......

希望你能原諒我......

----------


## 巴薩查

古有傳說后翌射日，那什麼時候會有射月呢？

----------


## Tardor

當月亮多好多顆的那刻起~~~

----------


## 巴薩查

> 當月亮多好多顆的那刻起~~~


那現在就很多了(奸笑

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

阿阿~~開學了

每天早起好累(5點半起床7點才回到家)

沒時間上狼版...

----------


## 野

快睡著了了了了

----------


## 洛思緹

親愛的，我好想你

----------


## AF91N

每天都不知道要做什麼.....

一天又一天過下去

----------


## 上官犬良

老師,在您當掉三十個人之前
請記得我們班只有五十六個人好嗎......
大刀一砍半片江山就沒了啊......

現實是當掉五十個也當不了我(燦

----------


## 劍痞

「幾近非常囂張啊……而且那種表情很噁耶。」（汗

「那我也要以成績排名為目標囉？」（？

「就算日文系一年級當掉兩百個也當不了我！」（啥

----------


## 野

可以說說很多髒話嗎
幼稚野

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

天阿 好累=3= 段考英文居然才55 (死
聽說新英文法不錯 (疑
來去讀讀看=ˇ=

----------


## 巴薩查

*Block A
*
又出現了！

*Block B*

晚上跑去買滷味的時候被獸搭訕還有磨蹭(默。

----------


## Ken2

> *Block A
> *
> 又出現了！
> 
> *Block B*
> 
> 晚上跑去買滷味的時候被獸搭訕還有磨蹭(默。


恭喜（喂不對

----------


## 影佐．限

素描畫不完，然後還有很多東西要寫。 

老師，你好S(闇之王調

----------


## 野

我的肝......

於是我們的熱情燒灰了台東半片天。
八卦滿天拋
唱歌夜歌唱
星星噢票釀
嗚 大家都睡了 晚安

----------


## 上官犬良

報告交不完作業寫不完考試考不完實驗做不完
還要永無止境的調製600ppm丁香油(吐血

----------


## 卡普貓

阿阿...事情好多歐...
我只想好好睡覺...睡到自然醒==

這次的段考.感覺會很慘烈...圖都沒畫完...(暈倒
好想找隻貓來安撫我的心靈...

----------


## 阿翔

狼嚎畫不出來狼嚎畫不出來狼嚎畫不出來狼嚎畫不出來狼嚎畫不出來狼嚎畫不出來狼嚎畫不出來狼嚎畫不出來狼嚎畫不出來啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊啊…
畫好久了只畫了頭，
身體根本不知道怎麼辦好orzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## 巴薩查

> 恭喜（喂不對


結果他趁我一個不注意，從後面整個靠過來磨蹭幾下，還舔了我的狗牌(默。


點擊以顯示隱藏內容


話說這隻叫吉米拉不拉多好可愛。

----------


## tsume

做人要有羞恥心
別以為甚麼事用一張"我很抱歉"的便條就了了
老子不吃你這套
你要滾就快滾吧
夜露死苦

----------


## 巴薩查

*Block A
*
真糟糕，評到後來，有種乾脆把對方角色砍掉重練的想法，然後把裝備跟配的亂七八糟的天賦好好整頓一下(默。

壞毛病啊......
*
Block B*

還有那啥個性測驗，到現在有PO在狼版的──

*就只有我一個是活躍型啊！*

其他要不是自我、平和、付出、思考。

目前忠誠跟活躍都各只有一個(默，但是自我跟平和倒很多。

*Block C*

當看到有傢伙哭哭，腦袋裡想的是──

一定不能哭，不然就會像那些傢伙一樣被貼上懦弱與不堅強的標籤。

或許，看吧，又是刻板觀念，自小就需獨立與處於認為公獸就必須堅強的環境下，結果反而對表達情緒沒感覺了。

----------


## 阿翔

都怪我太愛吃雞扒，
現在好飽晚上的壽司怎麼辦啊orz

----------


## 巴薩查

不知道為什麼就像是來自Wiki或者巴哈精華區，具有85%相似度感覺(默。

所謂──

成也蕭何，敗也蕭何。

淋漓盡致，當初根本是被罵死了好嗎？

----------


## 030085010

頭痛死了 還有一卡車的工作等著我(流鼻涕)

----------


## 夜狼

想說的話呀....

「讓我睡到自然醒嘎~~~~~~~~~~~~」

「我要打jubeat呀！！」

「我要自由！！我已經快十七！不小了！！！」

「獸人萬歲！！BL王道！！我就是腐！怎樣！」

「御宅是我的本質呀！！」

《迷：誰快來把這匹瘋狼給帶走呀〈死拉著

夜：不要攔我！！我還沒發洩完呀！〈甩

《黯：走！〈爆頭〉

夜：.....〈昏死

《迷：YA~~~~~〈舉手歡呼

----------


## 巴薩查

ㄥ與ㄝ搭配，話說今天又多增加一個了。

想把4000多的樂園幣再度一次花掉，有哪個負債嚴重但是值得被拯救嗎？

----------


## 迷思

聽說好來塢(字好像有錯?)的東西都是一些生活上極誇張化後的東西，
所以筆下有自殺情節的劇作家不是笨蛋，
他只是執行他的例行工作而已。

----------


## 巴薩查

請問是藍色LED燈"～"？

----------


## B平方

從以前到現在發現御宅的共同點 ───樂於分享
說貼切點其實是在傳教(爆
至少B平方身邊的都是這種的  不過本身不是 XD 

還有 終於能體會 phantom  tail 和 phantom snout的感覺了 
其實是意外(茶

----------


## 野

唉
沒辦法
自私都會有，不過有分等級罷了
要怎麼面對
幼稚死了小孩子

----------


## 巴薩查

淦──大意實在是有夠難寫= =

----------


## 笨鱷

我想問...如果想幫人畫委託圖該在哪區發帖XD ?
這帖真好用XD 可以問到新手問題   :Very Happy:

----------


## BAKA

今天又看到交換圖隨便發的傢伙了
一點尊重都沒有,在下不想在委託跟交換看到這傢伙說
還有在原創區貼圖不發文的現象也很討厭
貼個圖無內文就閃了,所以說這張圖想表達什麼啊?棵棵

以上純屬虛構,如有雷同純屬巧合W

----------


## 笨鱷

謝謝~

想了想別人,
再看了看自己...

幸好不是我  :Very Happy:  
我是想幫人畫同一系列的圖
而並非那些強迫別人交換的獸~~

不過那種人也是鱷最討厭的
交換繪不是招募別人來互相繪畫的嗎?
先説交換...問也沒有問便把別人算進去
這未免太霸道了吧~

----------


## 巴薩查

一曲道盡現在狀況，雖然老早放過了。

*This Ain't Scene It's* 

*不是開玩笑，就要開打了！*

或者──

*我在開玩笑！已經快打完了！*

<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=7,0,0,0" width="200" height="20" id="dewplayer" align="middle"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="sameDomain" /><param name="movie" value="http://eting.up.seesaa.net/player/dewplayer.swf?mp3=http://f10.wretch.yimg.com/taruga0205/2/1924645297.mp3&autoreplay=1&bgcolor=FFFFFF" /><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="bgcolor" value="FFFFFF" /><embed src="http://eting.up.seesaa.net/player/dewplayer.swf?mp3=http://f10.wretch.yimg.com/taruga0205/2/1924645297.mp3&autoreplay=1&bgcolor=FFFFFF" quality="high" bgcolor="FFFFFF" width="200" height="20" name="dewplayer" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed></object>

所以這就是隔岸觀火──反正大家都馬這樣。

----------


## GOOSE

不關我的事。

有時後隔岸觀火比跑進火海裡安全，明哲保身。

強出頭會被討厭喔！
雖然說用皇帝不急急死太監有點詭異，但是……

啊哈，蓋了直煙囪的小朋友也是該敲敲。
＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿
每個人有每個人的故事，你的和我的都一樣精彩。

不用為了誰難過，一路同行即可。
＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿
牛肉麵很棒，同學很棒！
校慶錢賺不少

----------


## BAKA

有些傢伙就是說了重點仍不知自己的錯誤在哪
而一再的發出錯誤言論

最恐怖的是還有人去挺他
要大家跟他道歉
挖齁!真是太恐怖了XDDDDD

好個樂園,是吧?

所謂的樂園只需表面上瘟腥和平罷了

----------


## 巴薩查

想起之前說的東西。
在網路上得到幾乎無限制的發言權，那發言者生死與行為定論操之於自身與眾多網友身上，但是當群眾過於氾濫的使用發言權與以偏頗的觀點來加諸於個體時，那這就叫做群眾暴力。
如果是單純相好之間私下認同共通無視某特定個體那還說的過去，但是當情況演變成一種公然討伐──那勢必就存有問題，雙方向，而不是單獨只有某個體。
另外──
這世界上既存在肯定者，那勢必會存在反對者，真正的樂園不應是一聲獨大，理當也該容納其他不同，可以否定他人的想法，但是不能否定他的發言權力。
喔──好吧，也許是太過humanity。
但是？也許？
咱們又回到非我族類必誅之的迷思中──太過人類，亦或本來就是獸性──
喔──好棒，咱們又多了些數據資料可以拿來好好當行為研究──
喔──真是太棒了，又想起之前某次抄襲頭像──
喔──真的是精采至極啊──你怎樣看？華生？
喔──真的是、真的是、真的是太太太具有梗力。
喔──理當會覺得這一定有問題，但可以保證這不是問題。
喔──三日的烏陀尼撒！當以拉遮蓋住瓜哈拉之馬哈，而加烏薩以其穆訥抵抗，於四日之卡迦！嗚呼！哀然！伍陀的馬哈啊！
喔──所以這就是創作啊！是創作！

----------


## BAKA

對就是對,錯就是錯
對錯並不能混為一談
人人皆而平等自由,發言亦是如此
錯誤的言論也有著自由的權利
不過他是該被反駁的
就像正反兩面
說不完

----------


## GOOSE

(遠眺)

到底天要甚麼時候放晴呢？
……

原來餵食器現在都是中國進口的了……
台灣竟然不做了！！！！！！
（失落……）

斑鳩寶寶吃飽飽～
灌了鳥奶粉泡的香噴噴鳥奶（？）4管
兩小管飼料……

呼
好累

----------


## BAKA

在下覺得最近天氣真是好到很恐怖
寒流快點來吧(喜歡寒冷)

----------


## 巴薩查

*我們正在血腥的暴力花圃旁緘默，

看著鮮豔卻不合邏輯的花朵綻放著。

燦爛的佳顏生長在淺薄的沙地上。

不是風不來，而是它不願吹起。

沾染一身塵埃。*

----------


## 翔狗

第一次來這邊留言....

-----

難道不能面對現實嗎~?
指著別人罵著自己~ 不累阿XD
明明都是同種族的~ 不然你怎麼看的懂語言??

----------


## BAKA

升起火的人打算熄滅他所升起的火堆
在即將熄滅時路過的人又丟了根木材在裡面
升起火的人又再一次的要將火熄滅
路過的人又把更多的材火往裡頭扔

升火人:淦!

----------


## 雷

把對和錯混淆在一起
這種人不管再對他說幾次，他也聽不進去

唉
也不想想誰最沒資格在那邊放話
最沒資格說人的是你
最沒資格砲人的也是你
你也只不過是個路過的外人罷了。


...都是可悲的生物。

----------


## 上官犬良

到底是什麼造成認知上的落差呢......

唉
鬧笑話的鬧笑話
我 只是個看笑話的

不過不可否認的是在你來我往之中
可以看清楚對方的斤兩......
不,我看單位可能要用pico

好啦~期中考的各位加油吧
不努力是會變笑話的喔~

----------


## 呆虎鯨

如果你依然用言語傷害來表達你的愛
　　那麼我會盡全力遠離你的
　　越親近的人，傷害越大，雖然我現在壓根就不覺得你是我的誰
　　但是為何我還是會覺得受傷？

　　再冷血一點沒關係！
　　只要不再痛就好！

－－－
　　畫好了龍龍的圖
　　可是朋友說不到贈圖的水準....(苦惱)

　　說到這個，我不覺得baka這樣做有什麼錯
　　反而覺得這本來就是該轟
　　可是看回文到後面
　　我開始想：我有沒有做過同樣的事情？
　　然後自我反省...

－－－
　　淦！找不到工作是因為我不會騎車
　　但我找不到車練習啊！
　　直接去考路考好了！（摔椅

－－－
　　獸裝緩慢進行中
　　一直偏右是怎麼回事～＂～

　　呼，開心多了（喝茶

----------


## Net.狼

加入很久


被踩過一次地雷
今天很歡樂的又被一句話踩到了(菸)

希望可以做好應做的，不是應付了事；
自己改變方式去做，卻說會做得更差。

意義何在。

意義何在？

----------


## 野

畢竟區域不同教於程度有落差吧~!
唉唉唉~跳跳跳躍躍躍~
阿是要跳去餐廳嘛?
(對位法老師的我不懂笑話

阿我原本要打甚麼我忘記了~!

----------


## 巴薩查

其實這張圖還滿適合的──

轉載台灣論壇

http://www.twbbs.net.tw/3368828.html


點擊以顯示隱藏內容






其實很有趣的現象，單純感覺──方向不同，回覆者也會有特定偏向。

難怪會有河東獅吼這種成語出現，囧。

----------


## GOOSE

所謂

有時候只是自己一個錯誤

卻導致了眾人的痛苦

叫做罪人

我在後悔。

----------


## Net.狼

對不起...我不知道






原來你看不懂繁體中文字(掩面)

----------


## BAKA

今天我才知道原來版主發言可以這麼隨性且自由
想戰就戰想離題就離題,還要別人開新版面繼續戰XDDD

XXXX跟XX!你們乾脆結婚算啦(爆笑)

----------


## 笨鱷

剛才回應心理諮商輔導中心内的某個帖子...
我好像罵得有點兇~

-------------

因為缺錢所以昨天去賣臉了~^^ 
這三天也造惡夢了...
有興趣可以到心理諮商輔導中心幫幫我= =

----------


## 上官犬良

我從來就不是和平主義者

還不如說就某方面我很樂意看到弱者被強者壓著打

這就是物競天擇啊!

----------


## 翔狗

其實現在的翔狗很隨和的，只是老是有人採到點
跟我比較有互動的人大概都了解吧.... (帶活動會比較強勢點啦~)

-----------

BAKA大~ 你把我要說的說出來了^^"
要開也是他開咩!! 畢竟那個支點也是他引發的~
[ 不過理不理他就要看我心情了啦XD" ]

我阿~ 要不是因為某大姐說 "會變成看不懂中文的小鬼"
不然....我好想要回覆喔... 有種不吐不快的感覺 .....=3=


PS . 我還是認為版主要有版主的樣子，這是我的心得~ 畢竟都是過來人~

當初看到他上任就笑出來了

----------


## 幻貓

histo還有三章沒有念

室友啊~~你什麼時候會帶著KFC回來？~~
我肚子餓了！

話說昨天做的沙茶麵.....
我忘了那罐沙茶是辣味的


微噁注意

    上面那張嘴燒完了第二天早上換下面那張嘴在燒，淦！    
    


話說"rule34"是個很可怕的地方〈抖
童年完全崩壞><

----------


## 笨鱷

剛才發現...原來我一直也是以隱藏生身份登入的...  汗)
要怎樣調較正常登入模式啊= =

----------


## 幻貓

回 笨鱷:
頁首有個"會員資料"
進去後有個"是否隱藏上線狀態"   :Wink:

----------


## 笨鱷

> 回 笨鱷:
> 頁首有個"會員資料"
> 進去後有個"是否隱藏上線狀態"


謝謝幻貓XD
已經解決了  :Very Happy:

----------


## 野

有夠討厭的!!!!!!!!!!

甚麼鬼月經仙子!!
這誰提出來的!!

----------


## 阿翔

並不是叫其他獸開一個板面去罵，
想說的是：
*開一個新板去討論有關離題的問題orz*

----------


## 上官犬良

生理學好死不死又有白痴被老子逮到作弊啦
直接被當掉囉(聳肩

咱班一定很多人想打我...

作弊偷分數的去休學啦!

----------


## BAKA

那麼想討論自己開我不介意
但是不要別人開了吵起來,又跑過來說這裡是好樂園大家口氣和平點呀科科
一直巴著已經結束的事情不放
真是有"風度"呀,到頭來自己是離題最大的還不自知(爆笑)

----------


## 獠也

最近好風風雨雨~(茶)

我發現我可以很冷靜的回一篇文章~

然後私下很點點點的點點點~(科科科)
(當然~是口頭形式
並沒有私下PO什麼文章之類的~)(燦)

----------


## 阿翔

不理解，不理解
不懂，不懂
沒關系，解釋就是掩飾嘛
那為什麼還要去解釋？

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

今天最想說的話?
我怎們那麼衰啊
被跳蚤大軍攻擊不止
腿還脫臼
這個月光是開支就過千了(死)

----------


## 昂

我......不要再做學藝了!
為了個該死的壁報熬夜好幾天...
我要睡覺~

----------


## 迷思

我想放長假。

----------


## BAKA

洗澡的發想
=========

看了森林大帝-小白獅王後
覺得手塚治虫畫的動物真的很萌
手塚治虫畫的狼也很棒!!

突然想到,把主角變成狼的話就變成...
森林大帝-小白狼王
再把森林改成樂園的話~~~

樂園大帝-小白狼王


噢,好有劇場版的Full
想必一定是部高潮迭起,讓人動容的作品XD

----------


## yoyo虎

剛剛看了自己的小說前半部跟大家的回文
突然覺得又充滿能量!
只是時間還是沒有打算要騰出來耶= =

發現讀者真的是寫小說很重要的動力

----------


## 巴薩查

在想──

因為是人所以才想要學跟模仿如何當狼。

因為是狼所以才想要學跟模仿如何當人。

這裡面差別在起始位與角度觀點──

人在人中學當人。

狼在狼中學當狼。

人在人中學當狼。

狼在人中學當人。

----------


## BAKA

描圖仿圖註明一下出處,其實沒這麼困難
除非心裡有鬼
大家都是很nice的,不會說因為仿圖就討厭你
不過呢~
不註明還當成自己的作品公佈,不知反省又是另一回事了

----------


## 阿翔

寫小說好麻煩啊~
一半的我想不寫但另一半的我又想寫…
（天狼之音：好矛盾…）

----------


## 那岐

多看著作權法，有易身心健康。

----------


## 幻之靈

我試著選擇一種絕對

並至此後不再改變

但很難說.....

因為不論選擇哪個

回頭時都傷很深

(討厭中庸之道= =)

----------


## 曜

終究只能以無言道完一天

終究以絕望面對這個世界

無言的世界

絕望的世界

依舊的世界

(意義不明，腦袋生鏽)

----------


## 迷思

用流水形容時間也太膚淺。

----------


## 幻貓

星期三要做化學報告卻忘了自己負責的主題是啥鬼！
吼啊啊啊啊~~~~~Carbonhydrates那麼多我哪知是哪一個啊啊〈爆〉

話說最近A到SIM3遊戲檔，做人生規劃倒不錯呢
也發現自己在生活時的缺限與不足

總結它ㄧㄠˋ是ㄏㄣˇ個ㄧㄡˇ好ㄗˋ遊ㄓˋ戲ㄌㄧˋ
XDDDDD~

----------


## 野

行動藝術阿......

誰來幫我解釋= =
唉~不管哪裡都有等級很低的人

----------


## 上官犬良

有的人啊
鬧了笑話自己都不知道(攤手

----------


## Silver．Tain

滴答滴答　時間正在一分一秒的過去中

你看到了嗎？

----------


## 嵐霖

來聊天室吧!!
越多人越好....
反正你進來..幾乎..甚至一定會看到我的XD

----------


## 呆虎鯨

現實是很難、很難、很難－－去突破的。
　　尤其對容易安於現狀的自己來說＝　＝......

　　是決心不足？
　　是還沒看到懸崖？

　　啊......照著自己的步調就好了吧
　　我可是虎鯨呢（挺）

----------


## 幻之靈

7:00pm 心頭涼了 眼神冰冷 肅殺每個人

9:00pm 如身處在南極 

嚴寒扼殺了最後一朵花 

也將記憶冰封 並讓它沉入海底

30分鐘後 上述的話 將從心裡驅除

有時候碰到不如意的事 還是會這樣想

----------


## 上官犬良

真不愧是粗暴聞名的尼羅巨蜥
挑戰我馴蜥高手的名聲==+

----------


## Orange

要珍惜身邊的一切，


等到你後悔就來不及了。

----------


## 獠也

委託拖了...(倒)
不過還在進行中~
" 託 " 字顧名思義就是要讓你托的~(極大誤!!!)
我對不起各位~(掩面)

----------


## 野

笑我笨

每個人都在笑我

----------


## 東尼爾

我今天想說的是……

為啥所有的PPT都要是我做的啊!!!!

(謎之音: 誰叫你除了做PPT之外就沒什麼懂……)

----------


## 上官犬良

自以為是啊...自以為是

反過來看看不論是誰都是自私的

偏見啊...偏見

這才是我所愛的

充滿不公平的世界

----------


## 呆虎鯨

腰啊～右鰭啊～都好痛
　　痛到快不能走路了OTZ

　　好像真的只能學摩托車才找的到工作了
　　可是我討厭汽油車耶ＯＴＺ

　　腳踏車不行嗎？（當然OTZ

----------


## Ken2

努力啊

你可以的

----------


## 翔狗

為啥越來越多文章我看不懂阿!!!!!

----------


## BAKA

噢！夏日戰爭超好看的，被推薦的朋友看的感動快哭了～

有ㄧ百種人就有ㄧ百種文章與ㄧ百種不同的見解與思考
有時不會懂也是理所當然的事ＸＤ

----------


## 雷德托爾

這和小孩子的鬼畫符我也看不懂是一樣的道理啊~

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

唉~~現在的小孩子是怎樣?

怎麼都那麼...人小鬼大= =

----------


## 呆虎鯨

不得不說了！
　　ＢＡＫＡ的頭圖怎麼這麼可愛啊ＸＤＤ

　　最後會被哪一顆球收服？
　　兩顆一起（誤）

----------


## 幻之靈

[傲慢與偏見]
這跨越]代的作品
在看完之後
想學習如何包容
但...會不會鬧出病來ㄋXD

----------


## 嵐霖

今日事，今日畢。
[今日考試今日作弊(大誤!!爆!)]
希望大家都可以快快樂樂的過日子，
天天保持笑容，不要遇到事情
就沮喪.生氣，如果一生之中，沒有挫折，
那這一生就是白活了，有挫折，才有成就，
大家要堅強喔˙ˇ˙

----------


## 嵐霖

哇~~!!!
我發現我的頭圖....
有紫光耶~
好漂亮...兼一點帥氣@W@
難不成這就是傳說中   +10的狼!?

----------


## 帝狼

我想說!!!

想大喊!!!

每天都是星期天~~~~~!!!

囧""""(被毆

----------


## Tardor

最近的事怎麼這麼多又複雜阿~!

暈倒...

----------


## 迷思

我對時間管理的能力十分不足，
化學期考啊.....

----------


## 笨鱷

開了狼板部落格...
感覺很有趣~
大家可以加我部落格好友啊~

剛剛想去玩哈士奇快遞online...
不過...
韓文很可怕T.T

----------


## Silver．Tain

這個世上的一切並非偶然，有的只是必然

每件事情都會有他所存在的理由……

而你是為了什麼呢…？

↑這些話講的真好～（大推！

----------


## 野

(髒話消音)

今天太爆笑了!!!!
笑到飆淚  還缺氧是安怎

----------


## 幻之靈

如果一句話可以剪斷過去

是否是會輕鬆些?

一個存在 好像不是存在

被認同的價值 是自己界定的?

我不懂....

----------


## Silver．Tain

甩過我的你……已經……沒有利用價值了

給我滾吧……

你跟你的人都一樣……休想以後我還會祝福你們……

明知道我會羨慕…　明知道我會忌妒…

一直以來都得不到的東西……我已不要了……不用你給我了…

好自為之吧……




我已走進了一條……不歸路……

----------


## 獠也

運動會真是超強的!!!
都是第一名~我的媽媽咪呀~~~XDDDDD
很爽這樣!!!  :Mr. Green:

----------


## 阿翔

只會講我說話不好，對，也許我的確是說不好、說不對，
也許我說的話真的傷害你了，
但你就不會想想自己說的話有沒有傷害到我，
直話直說的還要加上有趣的描述，以為沒有人懂得去看啊？
*那你和我有什麼分別？*

真好笑，根本不知道要怎樣形容呢。
這就是「人性的光輝」？

----------


## 翔狗

現在才發現原來我一天只睡了五個小時 (驚恐

----------


## ghos01128

如果心中沒有顧及所謂的法律,那小獸一定會做出無法挽回的事
隨著時間的增加,無視人類規範的想法也增加
當那天來臨時,便會爆發

----------


## 獠也

好不喜歡委託後都不交圖的獸喔...

請各位多點耐心這樣~

因為我也碰多了...

所以只要有委託我一定做到

----------


## 笨鱷

最近不知道是不是心情不太好的關係...

想交出大家的委託圖卻花上好幾張白紙也畫得不好...

交換繪的罪惡感就更重

----------


## 幻之靈

[自省]是必要的課程

與長輩的交談 能增長對事情的應對

我亦受惠

ps:
當我學會承認錯誤

只剩下他人能不能夠接受

恩.....由上可讓我放下心中大石

----------


## 與狼共舞

好無聊的說!!!!

----------


## 夢．碎

最想說的話...
「我不要考試喔!!!」(考試中...)
不想溫習，又不能不溫習的感覺很糟糕...
希望能撐過去吧...

----------


## 翔狗

ㄘㄟˋ心 <-- 非注音文

我要說的是......bbbbbbbb

(下台一鞠躬)

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

！！！！ (燃之意味w
(晚上還在燃的傢伙一隻

----------


## 獠也

因該應該是應該而非因該

----------


## GOOSE

抵制市場上未過腳踝的襪子！！！！（你滾）
拜託，同學們！看到黑襪和短襪時糾察的內心很糾結……

（聖誕節每個人發一雙合格的襪子吧！！！）

寫錯字是對先人的污辱（炸）（其實我祖先已經沒臉見人了……）

----------


## 淒雷

娜娜好呆

以上0..0

----------


## BAKA

有人委託沒被選上就寫信抗議。
有人拿到贈圖說對方是不是畫他喜歡的東西都不好玩。
嗯～是在下老了無法跟上年輕人的思維了嗎？

----------


## 聖之神翼

什麼時候.....才能獲得獸化能力??
可以的話.....我現在就要...變身...


(我是獸狂...^.^")

----------


## 上官犬良

養殖池的羅氏沼蝦快死光光了......
拿去餵美洲鱸(靠 =A=

----------


## 阿翔

功課好多啊…真討厭當學生…
之後又要溫習、默書、測驗、考試…OTZ

----------


## 幻之靈

短暫的停止思考 是否會讓一切簡單

[聽不到 聽不到 聽不到你的鬼吼鬼叫]

我覺得簡單化 就是讓步吧!

畢竟也只能要求自己 有時跳著自己的步調

不也過得很好 又與其在意別人的想法

----------


## 翔狗

天阿~~ 這速度未免太快了點....

當然 上梁不正、下樑出現這種情況很正常阿~  :jcdragon-eat:

----------


## BAKA

最光速傳說!
真是太猛了....在下真是無法相信自己的眼睛(揉)

----------


## M.S.Keith

真的是超快的！

快到讓我不敢相信自己的眼睛！

----------


## x路人x

最想說的話......

又到聖誕....又到聖誕.....

(好像今天不是聖誕呀  :onion_07:  )

不過先慶祝了聖誕....

之後還要做一大堆聖誕功課  :onion_53:

----------


## 上官犬良

這個世界上沒有教不乖的狗
只有教不乖的主人
其他人我不知道
但是連服從都不懂的狗
我不能容忍

鐵鍊 棍棒 甩巴掌
連這都不能接受的話

請不要牽狗來讓我教!

----------


## 翔狗

聖誕快樂~~

----------


## Ken2

感謝狼版給在下在這裏所感受不到的地方感受到了下雪的樂趣
雖然是假的（喂

祝大家聖誕節快樂

----------


## 迷思

能舒舒服服的睡覺、
或是讓靈魂沉睡，
大概是件幸福的事了。

----------


## 雷德托爾

風氣啊 風氣啊

你們注意一下好不好...(扶額

----------


## 巴薩查

嘛──有點點深度的文感覺很不適合放這邊──畢竟不腹黑的童話故事才是許多傢伙所期望的吧？

----------


## 杜崇

什麼事都沒有...什麼事都別想...什麼事都別擔心.......

----------


## 野

平安夜~賺錢夜~
聖誕節~賺錢節~
yo

----------


## 上官犬良

很期待看到一直活在童話世界的人們
被推到現實世界的樣子呢

那滋味
一定是非常 非常

甜美的啊

----------


## 巴薩查

我暴走了──花一堆時間在Plurk上打文章──然後轉貼──轉貼──轉貼──

為什麼Remzis會這麼好寫啊！？

----------


## 涼

給我更多的時間吧!!~~~~

能時間倒轉的話會更好XDD

----------


## 藍翼

T^T
我感冒了啦T^T
真希望能快點好起來T^T

----------


## 嵐霖

今天...
與一位獸友鬧了小脾氣...
現在我想了一下...
冷卻了一下頭腦....我想通了....
我不該為這點小事而生氣...
在此...求你原諒。

----------


## BAKA

認何事都要有所節制，切勿貪得無厭!

----------


## 獠也

貪心會自我焚化的呦~

----------


## 上官犬良

仰式500公尺...
想不嗆水好像有難度ˊˋ

----------


## 獠也

某件事的某獸到底有沒有提出個交代呢~??
納悶中

----------


## BAKA

想當然爾是沒有啦~理都不理連圖都沒拿出來呢W
看那個不知該回什麼的回應就略知ㄧ二囉XDDD

----------


## 上官犬良

好瘟腥www

----------


## 幻之靈

我可以跨越多少個界線呢?

我可以翻轉幾個念頭呢?

只管繼續走下去

----------


## 野

新年快樂~~!!

----------


## 巴薩查

絕望程度已經突破天元了啊！

----------


## 雷德托爾

我也來吹個泡泡~

----------


## 巴薩查

雷姆西斯兩天沒更新了──

不過說真的要寫梗的確要完整看過一次──

這樣才有辦法婊啊！

----------


## 獠也

將自己的快樂建築在別人的麻煩上是不可取的
這不用別人教吧??

----------


## BAKA

因為他們通常覺得只要自己爽就好XD
而且這類人多半都自我感覺良好wwwww

----------


## Net.狼

及時回頭是必要。

勸導有助於身心健康。

----------


## 獠也

道歉了就可以解決事情??
不過倒是給自己一個好的台階下。
*該把貪心收起來了吧。*

----------


## 巴薩查

沒人要我的樂園幣啊──

----------


## 獠也

想給誰就給誰吧??(思)

----------


## 巴薩查

那就接受我濃濃的愛意吧！(?)

----------


## 獠也

濃濃??最終還是看自己爽不爽給誰這樣~XD

----------


## 巴薩查

那不然送回去給狼王好了(爆，反正不是有個新帳號起始樂園幣之類的──

----------


## 呆虎鯨

＝　＝不想努力，只想被褒就說啊
　　為自己找一堆理由是怎樣？
　　不會進步的啦！永遠！

　　貪心也要有羞恥心行不行？
　　人家說好是人家人太好
　　你還真的ＯＫ就這樣了咧！

　　話說回來，雖然我也該努力了
　　但是早上起不來是一大困擾～＂～
　　太習慣晚睡，晚上反而睡不著，然後凌晨依然起不來...
　　我可以上大夜班嗎？（被揍

----------


## 雷

好火大 好火大

這種厚臉皮伸手牌小廚廚看了就火大w
羞不羞恥啊wwwww
你給人的第一印象早已害死自己了
道歉也於事無補啦 說真的  只是做個表面罷了w~
看看以後還有沒有人敢接你的要求吧(爆笑

----------


## 瀟湘

文化多元的理由或許來自歷史教訓：你說的不一定正確、我說的也不一定正確；現在正確的以後會被推翻，現在錯誤的以後會被高舉；既然如此，何不全數保留？

----------


## BAKA

再次要求總要有個相應的禮貌給人家
感謝,感謝,再感謝
口頭說說誰不會?
喜歡對方的圖也可以交換
為何要把免費當做可以一拿再拿而絲毫不認為自己錯在哪呢?
對方人好就視為理所當然了啊?
回文還是感覺一副自我良好的樣子啊(思)

----------


## 雷

自我感覺良好的小廚廚
只要人家說可以
他就是當作理所當然的照樣委託啊(

----------


## 翔狗

恩.... 為啥我都看到別人掛頭象後
才後悔自己沒委託到勒........

大概是淺水淺太大了 =3="

(淺水基金還夠就不用浮起來ˊˇˋ (?)

----------


## 雷德托爾

求人不如求己啊 

真是的...(扶額

----------


## 阿翔

是應該改一改這種性格，
不然會把全樂園的獸嚇倒的…

----------


## 獠也

小朋友太多。

----------


## 雷德托爾

千元大鈔太多?030

----------


## 巴薩查

那拿去換衛星吧。

----------


## 雷德托爾

我覺得多到可以換殖民地了

----------


## 翔狗

冬天要過了沒阿~~~~~~~

----------


## 上官犬良

我可是很缺小碰友的="=

為了買好帥好帥的栗翅鷹
我要努力工作!!!!!
找塊地!養老鷹!

是說八十張小朋友換隻可愛的小老鷹還算OK(點頭
還是要集到一百四十張去換個希拉毒蜥~(樂

----------


## 嵐霖

朋友真難找...
以前常聊的終究會離去。
現在只能保持並延續，如果不能增加，那就別讓他減少吧。

----------


## 幻之靈

可以把都情緒傾倒?

強人所難的要求

可以被實現嗎?

學會發狠 這樣很好嗎?

----------


## 迷思

"今天最想說的話是什麼"
好像變成了
"樂園即時發聲臺"

(我打錯字了!?修改!!)

----------


## 野

終於考完了~~!!!!!!
我愛我的老師!!

----------


## GOOSE

＊（思索）也許寒假該開委託XD（不過有沒有人就再說了XDDD）

＊現在好忙好忙，卻開始想一些未來的事，果然是不顧現實只看些虛無縹緲的AB型怪異份子（攤手）

＊周瑜打黃蓋？
我覺得我活該……


話說，犬良同學養老鷹要找我去看阿阿阿阿阿阿阿……（你哪位？去死）

----------


## 雷德托爾

事實證明這是能力問題

講不聽是怎樣啦!!

----------


## 那岐

X的   冷爆！





(難得的灌水)

----------


## 阿翔

WolfQuest好難玩…

----------


## 嵐霖

今天與某獸討論了版主問題~
希望我們也可以當版主~~
朝版主目標邁進!!

----------


## 獠也

*找不到這句話的白話翻譯。=3=*
請文言文很強的獸出爪相助。


*夫矢來有鄉，則積鐵以備一鄉。*

(韓非子 <<內儲說>> 上)

----------


## 獠也

以上就算了...明天就要交報告。

----------


## 巴薩查

"現在是有一疊千元鈔票也換不到一塊麵包的時代。"


我的嘴角大概笑到這麼歪

----------


## 翔狗

爽呀~ 把兩科扣考救回來了~~~~~~

----------


## 上官犬良

我都不知道大學考試還有一百分這種東西
分析化學怎麼看就是一百分
全斑不能加分我害的(?

----------


## BAKA

最近不好好看文就回文的人有增加的趨勢。
噢!天阿~看到這些文在下的胃又要開始抽痛了。

----------


## 幻之靈

沒有甚麼事絕對

雖然看是有轉圜的樣子

但要主動去改變

道是蠻難的

畢竟 我希望是好的結果

----------


## 嵐霖

最近在努力抽考中~
不知道考績會如何@@|||
好緊張....
3科已經被扣15分了= =

----------


## 上官犬良

不是改一改就可以變成自己的

----------


## 獠也

看來我的經驗與判斷力尚不足，
得多加學習才是。

----------


## GOOSE

＊只有流下汗水後的酸疼是令人欣喜的
所得到的成果是甜美的

那些不屬於我的，得不到的，就算了吧！用欣賞的角度來看待它
不羨也不妒，保持喜樂的心。

＊願天下有情人終成眷屬。

＊如果我的喜讓你難過，請原諒我。
在人生的長河，我的一步不過幾稀。況且我們彼此追趕，此時我前，也許下回便換你了W

＊那些能忘的，不能忘的，皆在手上印下……一個個日漸模糊的痕跡

＊年少輕狂，何時何刻？你們會再度回想起當年，當年我們一起度過的時光。離別前夕，珍重再見！

＊當時的蠢，被罵幼稚。想當時的蠢，被說是可愛。觀點永遠不同。

----------


## BAKA

飯可以亂吃，話不能亂講。
作業可以亂寫，圖畫不能亂用!

----------


## 巴薩查

所以廣泛地閱讀書籍會出現以下盲點──

首先，你是看完書，也就是資訊後才了解什麼是狼。

亦或，心本為狼，這並不需要了解資訊就能知道大概？

不，你已經先入為主地對著事情下自我定義。

也就是你定義了資訊來源，將其限定於書籍，而忘記──

"所有生命都是老師。"

資訊不單只存在於書籍，而是存在於眾生萬物。

嘛，其實我也很想坐在星巴克裡悠閒喝那提，然後翻閱報紙──

只是有些問題還待解決罷了。

----------


## 可笑的飛魚

這~
大家好
我是飛魚^^
<<可笑的飛魚>>
正式在下XD

剛加入這個樂園
一整個菜到不行就請多包含啦^ ^
謝謝

----------


## 上官犬良

取得動力小艇執照=>取得三等船長頭銜.....
好鳥的頭銜=A=

在可以考汽車駕照之前就先把小艇執照考起來吧

----------


## 白狐

快放寒假了(耶!!!!)

----------


## 那岐

混血混到不思議的境界也是很不簡單
而且越來越多，更不簡單。

----------


## 嵐霖

哇哈哈!!!
理化拉低了我的分數!!
慘..

----------


## 巴薩查

我不喜歡只因片面之詞,自己卻根本沒接觸過的找碴廚

----------


## 幻貓

又一個週末
烹飪時間到
保持好心情
吃個一頓飽

自己料理食物真好玩XDD

----------


## 劍痞

「……新圖不太適合當做頭貼。」（

----------


## 阿翔

發現我隨意亂畫的圖都比認真畫的好看…？

----------


## 奇奇

想做點甚麼事,就好累好累

----------


## 巴薩查

思考所謂力與美跟對此崇拜的人們。

力與美──不是力量之美。

簡單來說就是具備力量與美學。

----------


## 狼狗傑

我是幽冥的火。我向別的大師借火。我的剽竊是高明的，讓人不覺得是剽竊。

----------


## 阿翔

告一段落囉~這樣不是很好嗎~

----------


## 上官犬良

戰鬥啦哇哈哈哈哈!!!!!

誰才是主角?贏家才是主角!

----------


## GOOSE

不認真為失敗之母～

據說斑鳩身上有很多羽蟲？！！

我可憐的啾啾QQ

媽媽會幫你好好檢查XDD（苶？

月考月考！！！（O"O

----------


## 巴薩查

*意淫YY(蓋章。*

----------


## 胡狼烏加

室友不停的把音樂放出來.....可是我已經講到累了.........

為什麼就是不能用耳機,留給對方一個安靜的空間呢.......

----------


## 灰狼

手大而薄，握什麼東西都能拿的很緊，也表示手的主人不願意輕易放棄，但是這大而薄的手，卻握不住愛情.....

----------


## 野

期末考啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
很不知道在幹嗎
一直都是

----------


## 上官犬良

期末考週真的是很嗨呢
加油!最後的直線衝刺了!

----------


## 巴薩查

梗點在預設立場就把自己當作不正常──

當然，這裡不正場可以指自認不同於他人，或者被多數眾視為行為怪異的傢伙。

於此我不諱言說想說：被罵神經病與自閉有時是自找的。

----------


## 獠也

同學的文章說
經濟....居然 我看了三遍就懂了耶 超扯的
(獠綠色
小白棕色)
他的朋友說

啥經濟阿??

經濟學嗎??
黑阿
那是啥ㄚ??
跟會計一樣嗎??

經濟學與會計是不同的

不都一樣喔??

 經濟學市郊啥東東阿?? 

經濟概論教學有市場、需求、消費、所得等等

好像跟會計差不多嗎

不一樣==會計是做帳務處理程序
(我都用==代表我不耐煩了)


也有算所得阿


一樣的話為什麼分兩科?就是因為不一樣才分阿
(火了)


我怎麼知道??

我又不是教育部長

 幹麻不去問他 

現在教育部長是誰阿??


就內容上就是不一樣阿，帳務處理是分錄.過帳.試算.調整.結帳.編表，會計全部都是在教這個，商經是在教市場.供給.需求.消費，差超多的好嗎。

=============

我哪裡表達不明白了!!!

煩呀!!!一直問一直問!!!不一樣就是不一樣!!!經濟學跟會計就是不一樣好嗎!!!我都打過了還是看不懂字呀!!!


18歲了還看不懂真腦包!!!

真是眼包，怎麼有這麼眼包的人呀==，到底有沒有上過學呀 


高中生也知道不一樣，他是中輟生吧。


嘛~不是外來因素而是自己爽中輟的學生都是一個樣嘛!!! 
全部都是社會的底層人士，只知用嘴巴.身體和生殖器的傻瓜!!!
就是不用用腦袋!!!

嘛，看他怎麼辯我就怎麼回，他裝傻就表示自己無能沒用腦，就像他看不懂回復裡的中文一樣。

重點是我都說不一樣而且還舉證了還一直問!!!阿就不一樣阿!!!才不是我表達的問題好嗎!!!他自己腦洞!!!




版主如果覺得太超過了請私信，我會再修飾。

----------


## 灰狼

囧了，電腦沒關.....

----------


## 狼狗傑

給沈石溪的建議──

當野生動物的能力開始減弱並走向谷底的時候，相對地，敵人對牠來說就變得強大了；於是，牠就得死掉。這是讓一個動物的歷史不成為悲劇的辦法──讓故事在最後一章結束前能停下來。 
──《動物記3─獵物的生活》〈致讀者朋友〉

----------


## 野

我討厭你!!!!!!死指揮!!!!!!!爛!!!

----------


## 迷思

這件事不只是有點困擾......

憂呀......

----------


## 巴薩查

世風日下，撥正反亂。

----------


## 星空小克

這裡不是灌水區嗎?

不是想到什麼就可以說什麼嗎?

為什麼我的回覆被刪除了QQ

還是系統問題? 


P.S 我只是想單純知道為什麼而已...QQ

----------


## 灰狼

公文真是多到不行ˋˊ

哪來那麼多公文啊？

雖然已經合併，但是簽核也太多了吧ˋˊ

----------


## 巴薩查

隨便寫的練習篇而已麻──但感覺是有一點點動真格了W

----------


## BAKA

=偉大的大大歌=

都督嚕督打打打~
大大大大你好大yo!
你大大我大大大家都大大yo!yo!
名字加大大~
一人能抵兩人大yo!yo!
什麼大?大大!
你比較大?大大!
狼怎麼喊?大大!
龍怎麼叫?大大!
神怎麼拜?大大!
人人都要喊大大!yo!yo!
名字加大大~
一人能抵兩人大yo!yo!

請用rap調來唱這首歌~

----------


## 狂飆小狼

2年級才要學動畫我等不及了啦啦啦~~
我不要學網頁(死

----------


## Net.狼

> 這裡不是灌水區嗎?
> 
> 不是想到什麼就可以說什麼嗎?
> 
> 為什麼我的回覆被刪除了QQ
> 
> 還是系統問題? 
> 
> 
> P.S 我只是想單純知道為什麼而已...QQ


發表損害狼之樂園形象等言論是不被允許的
會原管理通則內有其規定
可以去查查

因為以上原因你的發文才會直接刪除 
此外小生對沒有即時私信通知感到抱歉

----------


## 上官犬良

還有兩科!!!!
就!寒!假!啦!!!!!

衝刺衝刺衝刺啦!!!!!!

----------


## 狼王白牙

白牙:  某公開表達不喜歡我們, 且老是破壞我們百科連結的會員應該永久停權
JC: 不. 我還是私訊給他說明清楚

白牙: 樂園應該消除 "婊人" 跟 "噹人" 這種傷人的風氣, 我們沒有必要提供他們系統資源
J.C. : 我不希望上任之後就開始嚴懲會員

白牙: 有些版面應該關閉以符合狼之樂園的經營方向以及符合法律規範
Ghostalker: 不 , 這些版面都是人之常情, 只要經過適度規畫


所以那些不喜歡我們的會員  你今天還能登入樂園  還可以看自己喜歡的版面
感謝 JC 跟Ghostalker吧

----------


## 迷龍

唔...胸口又在刺痛，煩死了這個星期第14次耶！

還有最近一直被騙，果然不能太相信人？

----------


## BAKA

看到一堆錯字的文章就覺得好不舒服(扶額)
像是
"因該"啦~"腳色"啦~
這些孩子的國文都怎麼了!?
還有那種短短一篇回文出現3~5個詭異錯字的就更驚悚了。

----------


## 奇奇

有被騙的感覺

說實話又不會怎樣

謊扯很大

對我對你們都是傷害

---------------------------------

耶!寒假來吧!!

----------


## 巴薩查

喔，我好怕，拜託叫獸不要二一我！我保證下學期會準時跟少翹幾堂，報告定時交啊！

----------


## Orange

所有東西都給我去撞豆腐。

----------


## BAKA

左一句大大，右一句大大，上一句大大，下一句大大
上!下!左!右!都!很!大!
hey~~hey~yo!
Big~Big~Big~Big~Big!~
hey~~hey~yo!
It so big~~~big big!
It very big!YA~~
What your~~name?
Big~~Big~~
Yes~very well!!Big Big~~
Try~agin~Oh I love it~~

歌詞補完
英文這段要用抒情歌的方式來唱

----------


## Orange

所有東西都給我去撞豆腐。

一切都給我消失。

剩下我一個慢慢等死。

----------


## 獠也

> 看到一堆錯字的文章就覺得好不舒服(扶額) 
> 像是 
> "因該"啦~"腳色"啦~ 
> 這些孩子的國文都怎麼了!? 
> 還有那種短短一篇回文出現3~5個詭異錯字的就更驚悚了。


同感+1

最近的孩子國文都糟的好離譜!!!

==========

不希望被我編輯文章的，發文前最好再校正一下自己的文吧!

----------


## 星空小克

我很感謝 J.C. 跟 Ghostalker





> 白牙: 樂園應該消除 "婊人" 跟 "噹人" 這種傷人的風氣, 我們沒有必要提供他們系統資源



敢問這是認真的嗎?

這是針對狼之樂園全體會員嗎?

如果是的話，因為噹人的定義實在太主觀

所以應該會有不少會員被撤銷系統資源囉?

因為先撇開我自己不談

我已經無數次在樂園上面看到"噹人"的行為

喔，有一次是看到公開"婊人"的

個人覺得如果真的實行下去的話，應該會死不少獸友吧? 


P.S 要不要連某些會拍馬屁的獸友順便撤銷一下?這樣我想對樂園應該是有好處的

----------


## BAKA

> 我很感謝 J.C. 跟 Ghostalker
> 
> 
> 敢問這是認真的嗎?
> 
> 這是針對狼之樂園全體會員嗎?
> 
> 如果是的話，因為噹人的定義實在太主觀
> 
> ...


真要實行下去在下大概早就消失了(咦)

----------


## 嵐霖

怎麼有點小小火藥呢OWO?
是在做暖暖包嗎XD(被轟!
狼之"樂"園~~就要快樂啊>W<
不要把那些不愉快之事情放在心上...很難過的=W=

----------


## BAKA

嗯，在下知道啊。
超快樂斗\(^q^)/<HAPPY~!!
在下看不出來哪裡有火藥味的說 :Very Happy:

----------


## 星空小克

> 怎麼有點小小火藥呢OWO?
> 是在做暖暖包嗎XD(被轟!
> 狼之"樂"園~~就要快樂啊>W<
> 不要把那些不愉快之事情放在心上...很難過的=W=


阿?是在指我嗎XD?

沒有火藥味拉w

只是我用比較認真的態度問一個問題而已XD

別誤會別誤會唷ˇ

----------


## 影曲

今天想說的話

魔獸世界第一隻角色80等了！

完畢...

----------


## 阿翔

Husky...小鳥...感謝你們今天的關心...
還有蟲蟲...謝謝你的意見和幫助...
你們的幫忙我是知道的，我是感動的，
不過我不會說出來...希望你們可以理解...吧...

----------


## 上官犬良

以後事情有爭議的話乾脆來個狼之樂園公民投票算了
白紙黑字一翻兩瞪眼,乾淨俐落
雖然這樣即有可能出現政黨問題(挖鼻

阿乾忘記水力揚水機是在幹尛的
生理學你很好...

----------


## 巴薩查

那應該還要限制年齡，總不能讓心智未熟與不足以負擔完全責任者行使投票權。(核爆

還有明天就是最終BOSS了啊！

----------


## Orange

哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈(灰化)

期末都都爆掉了啦哈哈哈哈哈────。

(陰)

----------


## 空

必修期考末最冗最無趣最煩最討厭最混仗最惹狼生氣最玄妙莫測最天書最告非的科目──電子學，恨不得現在就把你絞成碎片灑汽油放把火燒了！！

----------


## 迦魯德。牙

想說的是....
剛加入啥都不懂~
請多多指教 0.0 
凹烏~

----------


## 上官犬良

今天的夕陽真的是美到言語無法形容(感動

日蝕夕陽未免也太夢幻www

----------


## 巴薩查

*不是所有傢伙都能憑空架構出我的存在──

所以才有這麼多所謂山寨盜版。*

看到Astro Plan，星原戰記──抄很大抄不用錢的么么動畫後的有感而發。

----------


## 狼狗傑

梁破軍: 我要殺光所有人！
阿灰: 我會先殺掉你。
謎: 這是凱薩琳vs希斯克利夫嗎？(請參《咆哮山莊》...)

阿嘉莎: 有遺言嗎？ (邪笑
馬克: 不要吃我... (吸鼻涕

蘇萊卡: 我愛你... (死
哀德加: 不要這樣對我！！！(崩壞

話說我寫小說好像都很私心男性人類與雌性獸人的配對囧

引用一下我在銀匕首說的話：不只美女會愛上野獸，男人會不會也會愛上野獸呢？

我稱這種配對為"當希斯克利夫遇上白菲爾"(When Heathcliff met White Fur.)

希斯克利夫: 《咆哮山莊》男主角。心機重，復仇心強，帶有負面的陰性特質。在感情方面，「一生只愛妳一人」卻又「愛恨交加」。為了報復女主角凱薩琳負情另嫁，展開一連串復仇行動。文學史上最令人難忘的「魔王」「反英雄」典型。

白菲爾: 史蒂文生(《金銀島》、《變身博士》作者)〈狼人〉(The Werewolf)女主角。想當然爾，狼女一定被寫成壞蛋，不過她卻是非常不一樣的壞蛋。她具有所謂「女中豪傑」的特性：崇尚英勇事蹟，有冒險精神，言行沉穩。但她也跟野史小說中的狼人一樣喜歡吃人，見到人血會很興奮...她變形時是一隻大白狼，人形時則是披著白色毛皮斗篷，身攜小斧頭，作獵人打扮的美麗少女。其故事參萬象出版怪物列傳10《變身博士》(已經絶版)附加的短篇〈狼人〉。

我在說啥啊...= =

----------


## BAKA

以大神自居又說自己是狗，大神不是白狼來著嗎?!
真是讓在下大開眼界了噗哈哈哈。(捧腹)

----------


## 上官犬良

我覺得樂園應該多一條規則
會員ID不能涉嫌侵權之類的......

----------


## Orange

自稱神的傢伙，給我去撞豆腐。

麻煩請不要隨便亂套用職業。

如果你想當請便，我不會妨礙你。

你就去當個"神"吧。

----------


## BAKA

媽咪救命!!快笑爆了(滾地)
怎麼可以這麼好笑啦XDDDDDDDD

----------


## 星空小克

> 我覺得樂園應該多一條規則
> 會員ID不能涉嫌侵權之類的......


放心，永遠都不會有這條規則的，不然我們偉大的前站長兼狼板創始者就要改名了  :Wink:

----------


## 上官犬良

啊,那會出現這種結果似乎是在所難免

不是有個俚語是在說這種情形嗎
上梁什麼下梁什麼的......

----------


## 阿翔

不過我倒不覺得是這樣，反正…
就不一樣嘛。



















































點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    狼牙≠白牙

----------


## BAKA

原來只要一連上網路圖片就會自己飛到電腦裡，媽媽咪呀這真是太恐怖了WWWWWW!!
圖片來源:網路，那...圖片作者呢?
當然就是網路作者囉~...網你汪汪啦!!!

----------


## Net.狼

好好笑
快笑死了
拜託快來救狼啊
快笑到胃抽蓄了
肚子好痛
NOOOOO快救狼喔~~~~~~~(斷訊)

----------


## Orange

頭圖來源也可以這麼隨便啊~~~那大家要不要一起這樣玩~~?www

你開個電腦然後上網然後圖片就會自動送達你家電腦耶~~~

好強啊~~wwwww

那~作者呢~?w

該不會要跟我說是神吧?ww哈哈哈哈wwwww

神你個鬼!wwwwwww

(滾地狂笑)

----------


## 巨刃  狼次

今天處理了一些事...
又煩惱頭圖的問題
好不容易解決了...
現在來看看書...準備明天的期末考...

----------


## 迷龍

唉唷...膝蓋，膝蓋又出毛病了。

所以今天最想說的話是*我膝蓋好痛！*

----------


## 幻貓

> 今天處理了一些事...
> 又煩惱頭圖的問題
> 好不容易解決了...
> 現在來看看書...準備明天的期末考...



建議閣下往後貼圖擅用樂園設有的貼圖服務
每個會員都有上傳檔案的額度限制
多少mb在下忘了
總之不是非常要緊的可以不需要用上傳的
〈要緊的像是下載檔，放到免費空間載點會遺失的那種〉

----------


## 上官犬良

今天是幫心愛的爬蟲掃蟲的日子www
養爬的各位別忘了鉤蟲好發於冬季低溫期
掃蟲是必須的呦~(心

----------


## 迷思

把我忘計的事列一份清單
應該會嚇到自己。

----------


## 巨刃  狼次

> 建議閣下往後貼圖擅用樂園設有的貼圖服務
> 每個會員都有上傳檔案的額度限制
> 多少mb在下忘了
> 總之不是非常要緊的可以不需要用上傳的
> 〈要緊的像是下載檔，放到免費空間載點會遺失的那種〉


雖然這麼說...
不過...我還不太會用就是了...

----------


## 雷德托爾

拜託不要擺爛啊~~~~~~(抱頭

----------


## 阿翔

> 雖然這麼說...
> 不過...我還不太會用就是了...


不會就要問（咦不對）

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

----------


## Orange

我說濃湯啊...妳好像比較喜歡在衣服上面走...?wwwww

(指自家小鳥)

----------


## 迷龍

噢媽媽咪呀今年小鬆還沒有掃蟲！！

趕緊來去掃一下，順便趁這幾天好天氣把籠子的底材也換一下好了。w。

----------


## Silver．Tain

親愛的……

我現在心裡好痛喔……

有什麼辦法可以讓我平撫呢……



心裡的愛　與　恨正在互相拉扯當中……

我正陷入了這感情的漩渦……無可自拔……

親愛的……我永遠永遠只喜歡你一個……

以後……可以不要讓我再受傷了嗎……

我只想　以後可以再跟你恩愛下去～

永遠……永遠……一直在一起

----------


## 呆虎鯨

ˊ口ˋ！
　　我希望我的親朋好友都過的很好
　　我希望親朋好友不小心犯的過錯有機會彌補

　　我希望可以把我不需要的，分給親朋好友
　　（ＰＯ錯地方？

----------


## 翔狗

三月要考領隊導遊阿~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## 上官犬良

寒假第二天開始覺得無聊
......
或許,是寂寞吧?

----------


## 野

我~~~~~~無~~~~~~~~~聊~~~~~~~~~~寒假~~!!

----------


## 劍痞

「最近迷上了買衣服……
「我是怎麼了。」（？

----------


## 巨刃  狼次

> 不會就要問（咦不對）
> 
> 點擊以顯示隱藏內容


你誤會了....
我是說....
我還不知道要把圖縮多小...
就算是150x520的大小好了...不過其實還是蠻麻煩的....
好不容易終於考完試了,等明天聽完話就可以放寒假哩!!

----------


## 巨刃  狼次

苦惱啊!!
獸設要怎麼用啊!!!
我一直連不上...
會的幫忙一下啊!!
至少幫忙看一下,然後告訴我到底是哪裡不對喔!!

----------


## 幻貓

> 你誤會了....
> 我是說....
> 我還不知道要把圖縮多小...
> 就算是150x520的大小好了...不過其實還是蠻麻煩的....
> 好不容易終於考完試了,等明天聽完話就可以放寒假哩!!


閣下的電腦應該有小畫家吧？
jpg,gif, png型的檔都好，用小畫家打開之後請看工具列那一行
點選"影像
裡面有個"調整大小/扭曲"的選項，再來就知道了
建議打開檔案之前先檢視圖片的大小，因為小畫家的縮放機制是採用百分比的
請先用計算機算一算要縮放多少%

如果閣下有photoshop會更方便，鍵入像素值就好，還會照原比例縮放


令外是閣下的獸設問題
抱歉不太清處題意：是閣下畫獸設出現問題了呢？還是有設定卻不知道要擺哪裡？

此外在下認為此類問題性的文章放在"新獸老獸交流區"會更恰當
這串文較適合當作日常發洩或抒發心情
放對區的文章，收到的回覆會更有效用喔

----------


## 巨刃  狼次

> 閣下的電腦應該有小畫家吧？
> jpg,gif, png型的檔都好，用小畫家打開之後請看工具列那一行
> 點選"影像
> 裡面有個"調整大小/扭曲"的選項，再來就知道了
> 建議打開檔案之前先檢視圖片的大小，因為小畫家的縮放機制是採用百分比的
> 請先用計算機算一算要縮放多少%
> 
> 如果閣下有photoshop會更方便，鍵入像素值就好，還會照原比例縮放
> 
> ...


是沒錯...
不過你這們問我的話還是請你去關心一下你就會知道了...
我已經特地把網址放上去了...

我剛剛去查了一下...
居然是好的= ="
是哪個有心人士幫我的?還是我電腦怪怪的...

----------


## Net.狼

寒假快來啊!!!!

----------


## 上官犬良

犬良 
完成了成就 "養蛇養到毒蛇去"

----------


## Net.狼

> 犬良 
> 完成了成就 "養蛇養到毒蛇去"


艮艮你做了!!

----------


## 野

> 艮艮你做了!!


都是寵物餐廳的錯。

----------


## 上官犬良

可愛的Boiga kraepelini  =w=

工作沒找著就帶了條蛇回家
重點是履歷表還挑超級久哇哈哈(挺

----------


## 曜

段考完就是讚啊......
放假......(放送一百次

----------


## 狼狗傑

哀德加‧羅斯瓦特：錢可以完成很多事，可以令人墮落，令人瘋狂──我用錢殺人。(灑錢

(替近來的小說打廣告 (光速逃

----------


## 劍痞

> 完成了成就 "養蛇養到毒蛇去"


「……我怎麼有種對你而言只是個開始的感覺。」（

----------


## 巨刃  狼次

放假後,真是清爽的日子...

----------


## 迷龍

老爸說敢養巨蜥就把你扔出家門，

那改南美蜥可不可以？

======

寒假才開始第一天，我除了爬蟲、寒假作業之外就不知道要幹啥了。

混吃等待補考名單公佈中。

----------


## 上官犬良

我媽根本不知道家裡養的是巨蜥...
她只是認為那是長的很大的普通蜥蜴(噴
南美蜥可以長的比草巨大說

----------


## 灰狼

不像軍人的軍人？

還是行為太囂張了？

----------


## 逆

看到很多在訐譙社會教育體制的文字，
卻鮮少看到分析說會造成這樣情形的文章。


畢竟是助詞。

----------


## 上官犬良

快到六角恐龍的生產高峰了
今年能順利孵化嗎!!!!

是說...是我沒注意還是牠們動作太快
為什麼我連一個精夾都沒有看到=A=

母六角加油!生個兩百顆蛋來給我吧!

----------


## 劍痞

「雖然明知回去會無聊死，但還是很想回去。」（……

----------


## GOOSE

我要練肌肉><（啥鬼

我的自行車131公里萬歲～

寒假不悠閒，寒假是一種讓肌肉酸痛，使用過度，腦子打結冒煙爆炸的好時節。

作業怨念中……

----------


## 翔狗

誰也要考99年的領隊導遊!!!!?

----------


## 野

走太多路腳很酸= =

----------


## 雷

我：為什麼我不能自己搭公車去台南市？

父：因為妳是女生。

我：為什麼我不能和班上的男同學一起出去吃飯？

父：因為妳是女生。

我：為什麼我不能和網友一起去聚會？

父：因為妳是女生。

我：可是那些網友都是女的啊，也見過面啊。

父：網友就是網友，反正妳不能去。


……硍。

----------


## 狼狗傑

哈藍‧埃利森(Harlen Ellison)
《你要不要被複製？:艾西莫夫科普開講(一)》推薦序：「他(以撒‧艾西莫夫)所代表的一切，他所嘗試教給我們的一切，都讓我無法說出『他已經前往一處更好的地方』這句頌揚之詞。我實在很願意這樣說；他卻絕對不會允許我這麼講。」

寇特‧馮內果(Kurt Vonnegut)
《沒有國家的人》：「幾年前我們曾幫以撒辦過一場追思會，我在致詞時提到了一點：『以撒現在就在天堂裡。』這是我對人道主義聽眾說過的最搞笑的話。我害他們在走道裡笑翻了。過了好幾分鐘會場才恢復秩序。」

----------


## 池

> 我：為什麼我不能自己搭公車去台南市？
> 
> 父：因為妳是女生。
> 
> 我：為什麼我不能和班上的男同學一起出去吃飯？
> 
> 父：因為妳是女生。
> 
> 我：為什麼我不能和網友一起去聚會？
> ...


我了解妳ˊ~ˋ/ 快來接受主人的安慰吧(?)

----------


## 獠也

> 我：為什麼我不能自己搭公車去台南市？
> 
> 父：因為妳是女生。
> 
> 我：為什麼我不能和班上的男同學一起出去吃飯？
> 
> 父：因為妳是女生。
> 
> 我：為什麼我不能和網友一起去聚會？
> ...



好大的歧視...(汗)

----------


## 劍痞

「從學校深處已經被鎖住的儲藏房間內取得道服成為本次寒假最重要的行程。」

----------


## 野

> 我：為什麼我不能和班上的男同學一起出去吃飯？
> 
> 父：因為妳是女生。


野：屁啦!班上男生都是一群娘砲(喂!! 

不要把"網友"兩個字說出來就比較好辦@@"
說 同鞋w

----------


## 雷

> 野：屁啦!班上男生都是一群娘砲(喂!! 
> 
> 不要把"網友"兩個字說出來就比較好辦@@"
> 說 同鞋w


我當時也是說同學啊xDDD本來是可以出門的
結果知道實情的母親大人不小心說溜嘴說我是要和網友出去Orz

那些對話就是被發現之後  我和我爸的對話orz

....啊哈哈(掩面

----------


## Net.狼

阿雷雷

第一次跟笨妹子出去
我19歲

跟老媽橋了好幾天,他還是沒同意
直到要出門了,他還是沒同意
但是我要出門他也不能阻止我(不孝女啊喂)
到最後他還是很不認同
老爸則是完全反對

因為老媽會擔心,所以我就常打電話報平安(明明只出去一天不到)

這是一般家庭會有的正常反應
當然他們給我的大部分理由也是"我是女生"

我反而很意外,還沒成年你父母同意你四處亂跑
我想你爸媽已經算很開明了吧?

----------


## 狼王白牙

*　　手把青秧插滿田

　　低頭便見水中天

　　六根清淨方為道

　　退步原來是向前*

----------


## 迷龍

天啊你終於肯吃飼料了！！

......等等，旁邊的，你嘴吧裡那是啥！？

----------


## 野

> 阿雷雷
> 
> 第一次跟笨妹子出去
> 我19歲


等...等一下?!
我不就未成年(噴





> 我反而很意外,還沒成年你父母同意你四處亂跑
> 我想你爸媽已經算很開明了吧?


其實只要讓爸媽看孩兒們跑習慣了(?)
他們就不會那麼擔心了w

就算根同班同學 也要說 都女的(噴






> 我當時也是說同學啊xDDD本來是可以出門的 
> 結果知道實情的母親大人不小心說溜嘴說我是要和網友出去Orz



我媽到現在都不知道大艮是網友...((也不知道我認識網友
還請她吃過飯(噴
同協同協ww

老爸嘛~愛女心切 一定會擔心的ˊˋ

----------


## 上官犬良

想當年坐捷運提早一小時到達鳳山結果野媽媽超nice就開車來接了www
我和小野本來是網友其實是同學選在段考當天相認之後變成又是網友又是同學現在是網友其實也是以前的同學(啥鬼啦
我參加的第一次獸聚好像是和小野熾祈烏加去看地海戰記www
都跟媽咪說在高火麥當當畫畫其實是跑去屏東(=A=

----------


## 雷

> 我反而很意外,還沒成年你父母同意你四處亂跑
> 我想你爸媽已經算很開明了吧?


我根本就沒辦法四處亂跑啊ˊ3ˋ
真的能和朋友出去的沒幾次

之前跟你們出去吃火鍋那次是因為照照有來載我 我才能去(掩面
要不然我爸根本就不想讓我出去囧||||




> 其實只要讓爸媽看孩兒們跑習慣了(?) 
> 他們就不會那麼擔心了w 
> 
> 就算根同班同學 也要說 都女的(噴


我媽根本不管我的 因為他自己也很喜歡往外跑(噗
問題都在我爸身上啊orz

如果我要和同學出去我爸都會針對某些人  然後就不放我出去orz
就算是和住在附近的同學一起出門也不行(我爸都不知道看過他幾次了囧

...簡單來說  就是我出門還得看我爸的心情。(扶額

----------


## 翔狗

<--- 沒人管，不過我是男的XD"


這種觀念還滿難溝通的....
也不能說父母的擔心是多餘的，
只能盡力去說服她們了.....

PS. 關於網友的負面訊息太多了0.0"

----------


## Net.狼

> 之前跟你們出去吃火鍋那次是因為照照有來載我 我才能去(掩面 
> 要不然我爸根本就不想讓我出去囧||||


如果是我家,就連這樣也不行
反正不行就是不行,誰來接都一樣
因為是女生,因為未成年

還願意讓你出門算不錯了啦~

----------


## 雷

> 如果是我家,就連這樣也不行
> 反正不行就是不行,誰來接都一樣
> 因為是女生,因為未成年
> 
> 還願意讓你出門算不錯了啦~


原來如此  辛苦了(拍肩

其實我也覺得我爸媽能讓我正大光明的去同人場  就感到很欣慰了〒▽〒

----------


## GOOSE

哇O0O

果然現在還是管蠻嚴的……

我老媽已經基本上是「你高興就去……」（遭打）

不過偶爾還是會碎碎念一下～

（攤手）我就不會有老爸的問題XD（有的話就有鬼了=～=

出門就一兩個小時打個電話，家裡就安心了XD

----------


## Orange

父母親大人同意我這次寒假上台北了喔耶!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(被拖走

----------


## 小樂

「上行下效嘛。」

「嗯，真的真的。」



－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－

「青睞源自氣味。」

----------


## BAKA

洞洞蟲~洞洞蟲~hey!洞~洞蟲~~~~

準備好前往新世界了嗎?
是的~洞洞蟲!!

干咧!從在下的蘋果裡滾出來!!

----------


## 翔狗

恭迎樂姬子公主~~~~~

----------


## 劍痞

「我應該為自己出生的家庭慶幸。」

「──真的，雖然我不清楚是不是性別刻板觀念的問題。」（

----------


## Net.狼

自家父母除了傳統觀念很重
其他都很好,超好,無話可說

反正小生懶得出門,人際也不廣(告非)

----------


## 上官犬良

我家 重女輕男(<=我都不知道要怎樣才能這麼跳脫www
外加篤信強權家裡一個個都是好戰份子
奇妙的家庭

----------


## 迷龍

因為家裡只生一個男生所以相較之下其他三位女生顯得像是多餘的......

這樣的家庭出來的女生說不定各個都非常勇猛(？)

咦咦，我在說什麼。

----------


## 翔狗

> 我家 重女輕男(<=我都不知道要怎樣才能這麼跳脫www
> 外加篤信強權家裡一個個都是好戰份子
> 奇妙的家庭


我怎麼想到鋼鍊裡面的阿姆斯壯家XD"

----------


## GOOSE

全家都是女的

完全沒有性別的問題（攤手）（啥）

犬良家挺酷的（炸

----------


## 劍痞

「身為獨子，雖然有所謂的期望施加在我身上，
「不過家長都挺開明的，可能與成長歷程有關。」

「就這點而言，我應該感謝那段期間父親對我的態度，跟我自己本身個性的衝突──嗎。」

----------


## Kasar

好久沒回到這裡了這樣

嗯哼。

----------


## 翔狗

畫了一個圈圈把自己與現實隔絕，只會讓自己的視野更加的狹小!!
看看被寵壞的孩子下場如何在看看自己在幹麻吧....!!

-----------

六塊肌~ 六塊肌~  我要六塊肌~~

----------


## 野

> 我家 重女輕男(<=我都不知道要怎樣才能這麼跳脫www
> 外加篤信強權家裡一個個都是好戰份子
> 奇妙的家庭


我們家 我做老大(會虎濫的就是王!?
嘴吧要夠厲害 就可以呼風喚雨(?)

----------


## 翔狗

> 我們家 我做老大(會虎濫的就是王!?
> 嘴吧要夠厲害 就可以呼風喚雨(?)


你就承認自己嘴砲咩~ (?

----------


## 劍痞

> 我們家 我做老大(會虎濫的就是王!?
> 嘴吧要夠厲害 就可以呼風喚雨(?)


「或許我在你家也可以獲得一片天。」（？

----------


## 野

> 你就承認自己嘴砲咩~ (?


哪有 我在講理(?




> 「或許我在你家也可以獲得一片天。」（？



妳可以得到一枚垃圾桶啦!!
((男生 會被當奴隸 哇哈哈

----------


## 上官犬良

劍劍子是玩具+1

我現在好想吃大腸包小腸=皿=

----------


## 狼仔仔

誰可以找隻母狼跟我作伴??
我們可以一整晚嚎叫  :Embarassed:

----------


## 迷思

(閉眼)

快點回來吧，我所流失的，
有時間去拜訪你們，我所遺下的。

----------


## 上官犬良

有問題(舉手
如果我在動物風情
PO 巨大的蜥蜴&巨大的蟒蛇&巨大的烏龜&巨大的肺魚
吃    無辜的老鼠&無辜的小雞&無辜的雜魚&無辜的蟋蟀

會不會被舉發說我虐待動物啊?

----------


## 劍痞

> 妳可以得到一枚垃圾桶啦!!
> ((男生 會被當奴隸 哇哈哈


「嘖。」




> 劍劍子是玩具+1
> 我現在好想吃大腸包小腸=皿=


「太可惡了。」

----------


## 翔狗

> 有問題(舉手
> 如果我在動物風情
> PO 巨大的蜥蜴&巨大的蟒蛇&巨大的烏龜&巨大的肺魚
> 吃    無辜的老鼠&無辜的小雞&無辜的雜魚&無辜的蟋蟀
> 
> 會不會被舉發說我虐待動物啊?


那是教學文!! (正色

----------


## 野

> 有問題(舉手
> 如果我在動物風情
> PO 巨大的蜥蜴&巨大的蟒蛇&巨大的烏龜&巨大的肺魚
> 吃    無辜的老鼠&無辜的小雞&無辜的雜魚&無辜的蟋蟀
> 
> 會不會被舉發說我虐待動物啊?


教導肉弱強食(??

----------


## 迷龍

> 巨大的蜥蜴&巨大的蟒蛇&巨大的烏龜&巨大的肺魚
> 吃    無辜的老鼠&無辜的小雞&無辜的雜魚&無辜的蟋蟀


老師~~(舉手)

老鼠蟋蟀雜魚迷龍都看過沒有意見唷~~~
小雞我不知道耶~

我想看我想看巨大蜥蜴(キラッ☆)

----------


## 迷思

我還是一直把自己一直覺得不夠用的時間給吞掉了，
想當然爾!

----------


## 上官犬良

YA!明天拍餵食秀!
照相了~照相了~~(扭

等等蛇蛇要等媽咪不在才能餵啊@口@

----------


## 呆虎鯨

嗯，討厭人類真的有那麼不好？

　　但是這種負面想法我沒辦法控制它。
　　越壓抑，下次遇點爆發出來的那種情緒....（掩面

　　就算知道不可能，我還可以想想吧。

----------


## 好喝的茶

>呆鯨
不是不好。
只是在絕大部分的情況下，總會有更好的想法而已。

有過多的負面情緒，還是免不了傷身。

或許，試著增加「感到憎惡」的條件吧。
不是討厭人類，而是討厭人種的行為。
也不是所有行為，而是某幾種特定的。
也不只是單純的行為，還要加上其他因素之類。

然後，應該就能找到一些不可憎的人類。
那麼這就是值得開心的事情。



咱最想說的話，用了四年仍舊不變。
「保持心情愉快」

----------


## Kasar

"friendly chopper on the way"

"friendly AC-130 above"


"TACTICAL NUKE INCOMING, ITS OVER!"

有沒有這麼機車?

----------


## yoyo虎

據說今天考大學學測的樣子

祝各位考試順利喔

----------


## 翔狗

家裡的魚們都快快樂樂的住大房子了~~~
只有我以後要洗缸子 =3=

----------


## 上官犬良

為什麼連那種嗶---------的生物
都有辦法出現在我家www

說真的我還真怕哪天被警察杯杯叫去喝咖啡聊是非

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

據說書展發生了暴動

所以我們要當低調良好有禮貌的獸民w

----------


## 小樂

> 據說書展發生了暴動
> 
> 所以我們要當低調良好有禮貌的獸民w


學長你實在是太謙虛了。　(H) (?

----------


## 翔狗

靠!! 為啥動漫展暴動上電視的人看起來都好髒 ........

(沒有歧視的意思.. 只是自己的樣子也該維持一下阿

----------


## ddffghj100

> 靠!! 為啥動漫展暴動上電視的人看起來都好髒 ........
> 
> (沒有歧視的意思.. 只是自己的樣子也該維持一下阿


暴民咩。擠成那樣當然很髒了。

我也沒有歧視的意思，只是同樣身為阿宅感到哀傷。

----------


## BAKA

> 暴民咩。擠成那樣當然很髒了。
> 
> 我也沒有歧視的意思，只是同樣身為阿宅感到哀傷。


跟暴民是無法用言語溝通的
那不叫宅，那已經是廚的等級了wwwwww
拆牆爬牆踩別人攤子上的商品，這群死廚把台灣面子都丟光啦~
(日本2ch似乎是討論的很熱烈呢)

不過往另一方面講，這也充分展現出了主辦單位是多麼的無能
規劃有多麼的不周全wwwwww

----------


## GOOSE

我和世界的脫節似乎不是一天兩天的事了……

在不知不覺間
已  物換星移  海枯石爛

原來我的全部只是功課。去他的。


我的謝雪紅謝雪紅謝雪紅……你們很煩耶！

----------


## RJ

世貿發生了什麼事我都不知道，只是一味地沉醉在自我的世界當中，姑且不論當事人是否也與我相同。

只知道台灣顏面盡失。





> 暴民咩。擠成那樣當然很髒了。
> 
> 我也沒有歧視的意思，只是同樣身為阿宅感到哀傷。





> 跟暴民是無法用言語溝通的
> 那不叫宅，那已經是廚的等級了wwwwww
> 拆牆爬牆踩別人攤子上的商品，這群死廚把台灣面子都丟光啦~
> (日本2ch似乎是討論的很熱烈呢)
> 
> 不過往另一方面講，這也充分展現出了主辦單位是多麼的無能
> 規劃有多麼的不周全wwwwww


看到這個我更加擔心了……囧

該死的死廚暴民WWWW

----------


## 翔狗

好想回文喔~~
不過開板的都只挑對自己有利的回........
不好玩啦~~~~~~


回上面 : 上電視那幾個真的..........

----------


## 上官犬良

香狗啊
托你的福
把阿洋芋搗成泥超有FU的啦!!!!!!

(剁碎...剁碎...再剁碎.....

----------


## 呆虎鯨

好茶說的我知道030
　　但是知道歸知道，我很不會控制ＥＱ阿（掩面）

　　今天依然嚇壞讀者，笑壞後面的同事。
　　我沒有很兇好嗎？= =

　　今天一直想到自己小說＂化狼＂跟＂傭兵＂的結局，覺得好難過ˊˋ
　　心情一直低落。

　　想跟同事分享消息，結果被噓回來，也沒來得及講。
　　好啊，安靜就安靜啊，那你吵啥？閉嘴啦！＃
　　對，我的個性就是很＂張＂，怎樣？

　　做好自己該做的就好，其他事就沉默吧。

----------


## 野

阿......(嘆)洋芋好像北七
唉 老天爺為什麼要把這種腦洞洞誕生在世界上?

----------


## BAKA

被盜圖的感覺真的很差，而且差到不行。
雖然說只有背景跟色調部分被偷，可是那是在下調整很久的心血結果!!
更何況那還是人家的生日賀圖!!附上原圖跟原作者有這麼困難嘛?這堆爛貨!

----------


## 那岐

> 附上原圖跟原作者有這麼困難嘛?這堆爛貨!


也許對它們來說   很難

----------


## 翔狗

阿洋芋搗碎碎~~
阿洋芋切碎碎~~
阿洋芋捏碎碎~~

阿~~~ 好爽吼~ 通體舒暢，中國字真的好棒

----------


## 劍痞

「學武術做什麼？」
「打壞人！」

「沒壞人給你打如何？」
「這……那就打腦殘！」

「打腦殘？」
「正是，我會一掌將他七竅轟得暢通無阻！」

「這次又是哪篇。」

----------


## 奇奇

= =i can finally log in ...
hope u won't mind English
ahhhhhhhh.....

----------


## 上官犬良

啊,盜圖的白目把它的網站關掉了......
這時候走法律途徑會不會比較洽當呢?

----------


## 卡普貓

掃描機回來吧T^T
我一堆圖在等著你回來...
回來阿....(暈倒.

----------


## BAKA

轉交的道歉信?這算什麼WWWWW
架子很大嘛?喔~據說他還把BLOG關啦?
在"那邊"也是一副無所謂的樣子，是要請咱們"那邊"作客嘛?

----------


## 上官犬良

好幾雙眼睛盯著他們的一舉一動

證據帶一帶,申告比較快
(相信那時該有的誠意應該都會有了

----------


## BAKA

在下不是很想用這麼非必要手段來對付他們，嘛~在下很善良的，
只要他們肯好好針對這件事情做正面的回應與道歉就好了W

----------


## 上官犬良

啊
那就讓時間給我們解答吧

----------


## Kasar

除非牽扯到"營利"的部分

不然走法律途徑....效用不大(無奈)

----------


## 迷龍

敢叫囂的通常都不知道事情的嚴重性，

法律途徑雖不必真的實行，拿來當威嚇的籌碼倒是不錯w

----------


## 翔狗

去告...大概會不太理你們....
說真的 要是每個人都這樣告的話，他們哪有時間偷懶阿 =3=

----------


## 上官犬良

沒事可以去各縣市智慧財產局詢問一下
不會有什麼損失的

----------


## BAKA

對方的當事人以及版主完全都沒有回應呢~
整個突然的人間蒸發好酷喔~~~~!
在下都給他們這麼多時間了呢!

----------


## Kasar

先不管抄襲又不出來面對白目了

你覺得這非法散佈版權音樂如何啊?

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

> 先不管抄襲又不出來面對白目了
> 
> 你覺得這非法散佈版權音樂如何啊?


別這樣www
要論這個的話一堆人都中標了www

----------


## 翔狗

新T恤還沒弄好，公司還一直加班....
好累阿Q口Q

----------


## 上官犬良

標準的擺爛.....

在這種地方啊
盜圖是件大事
虐待動物是件大事
相對的
天災死了人好像就不怎樣重要了(似乎還會有人暗自竊喜呢

那非法散佈音樂的問題在這裡似乎就更不重要了(聳肩

----------


## 迷龍

只能說眼光擺在不一樣的地方吧(茶)

觀點和重視的東西不一樣，唉

----------


## 池

渾蛋。(淚目


(就算是灌水板，能這樣灌水嗎(?))

----------


## Net.狼

> 渾蛋。(淚目
> 
> 
> (就算是灌水板，能這樣灌水嗎(?))


你真沒用啊墊下。

----------


## 上官犬良

五次就猜到YA!
阿池是目前少數會叫我犬良的人=A=

----------


## Net.狼

> 五次就猜到YA!
> 阿池是目前少數會叫我犬良的人=A=


果然是那個啊
艮艮ˇˇ

----------


## 雷

> 你真沒用啊墊下。


哇喔wwww
煮人變成耐耐的墊下了嗎WWWWWWWWWWW(字也錯太多!!!

----------


## 翔狗

犬艮~~~~

----------


## BAKA

道歉文用轉交的誰要接受啊~如今才出來發道歉文也太慢了吧
而且感覺沒什麼誠意，錯字也太多了吧!

----------


## GOOSE

老媽說要實際。

不好聽的說法是自私一點
太博愛的下場就是自己不得好死……

可是大家一起死
總比自己一個好吧！（迷惘）

----------


## 上官犬良

鬣蜥們,對不起
南瓜煮太久了.....
你們今天只有南瓜ㄇㄨㄞˊ可以吃了......

艮媽:說!我要拿去拜拜的一顆一百塊的頻果是誰吃了!!!!!
艮:我!----------的 蜥 蜴

唉,你們還是吃ㄇㄨㄞˊ吧

----------


## 劍痞

「真愛就是明知自己會不得好死還是會愛下去啊。」（？

----------


## 翔狗

> 鬣蜥們,對不起
> 南瓜煮太久了.....
> 你們今天只有南瓜ㄇㄨㄞˊ可以吃了......
> 
> 艮媽:說!我要拿去拜拜的一顆一百塊的頻果是誰吃了!!!!!
> 艮:我!----------的 蜥 蜴
> 
> 唉,你們還是吃ㄇㄨㄞˊ吧


蜥蜴吃真好~

----------


## 卡普貓

你就是聽不懂.對吧.....
我沒有特別的意思.你聽不懂?

你突然跟我說話.我剛好在忙.沒聽到.
你以為我不理你?

我耳朵不好.你能再說一次嗎?
你以為我是故意的?

我真的沒聽懂.你能再說一次嗎?
你不說.開始質疑我的態度.我的個性.滔滔不絕.
你想把事情往麻煩的地方去?

看來只能怪我自己的理解能力太差.表達方式太差.
對不起.你能再說一次嗎?
我真的想了解你要跟我說什麼.

喝茶...可以放鬆一下身心...

----------


## Kasar

你摳的自動報時是種很驚悚的東西

----------


## 野

> 鬣蜥們,對不起
> 南瓜煮太久了.....
> 你們今天只有南瓜ㄇㄨㄞˊ可以吃了......
> 
> 艮媽:說!我要拿去拜拜的一顆一百塊的頻果是誰吃了!!!!!
> 艮:我!----------的 蜥 蜴
> 
> 唉,你們還是吃ㄇㄨㄞˊ吧


蜥蜴吃蘋果?
不是小密代?

----------


## 翔狗

阿阿阿~ 皮克斯展好棒阿~~
人潮好多阿~ 感謝小野沒遲到阿~~

----------


## Net.狼

> 阿阿阿~ 皮克斯展好棒阿~~
> 人潮好多阿~ 感謝小野沒遲到阿~~


幸好沒下箭雨!

----------


## 上官犬良

阿~~~好好玩喔!!!!!
餵蜥蜴去=W=

----------


## 迷龍

不~~

為什麼你總是把飼料盆當便盆~~

就算你不喜歡把蜥蜴乾糧當點心也不可以這樣啊阿~~
(撞牆壁)

----------


## Orange

我眼睛不是很好。

----------


## 野

> 幸好沒下箭雨!


劍舞(?)

劍...............呸(??????????????

----------


## 上官犬良

媽媽的森警隊......
年關將近作業績啊
嗯哼,你有張良計我有過牆梯
看你林務局有多大本事

----------


## 巴薩查

> 會寫這種小說的少之又少。


放眼時下網路中二意淫文，
設定浩大，
場面壯闊，
戰鬥猛烈，
過程刺激，
戰火蔓燒無數處，
更不用說到後來大家都神擋殺神，
威能盡開，
自我感覺良好到一個不可思議，
與不可自拔的境界。

所以絕望了，絕望了？
有看過絕望的狐狸嗎？
擺放在茶几上的，
是滿滿一整桌杯具啊。

老實說現在風氣的確是很Wonder Land－－

----------


## 翔狗

說的那麼深奧~ 中二聽不懂啦

----------


## 上官犬良

嗯哼
爬界大老說了句話我感觸挺深
"貓貓狗狗又不會絕種"

果然復育一個物種最好的方法就是讓牠們成為熱門寵物嗎...

繁殖家是只要有利益什麼都能讓牠們繁殖的神奇總族

----------


## 幻貓

自己剪頭毛好累==''
一爪梳子一爪剪刀，手臂酸死囉

但自認剪得還不錯〈笑〉

----------


## Net.狼

> 自己剪頭毛好累==''
> 一爪梳子一爪剪刀，手臂酸死囉
> 
> 但自認剪得還不錯〈笑〉


多剪幾次就會快了XDDD
小生第一次剪被母上說像狗啃的
(淚目)

現在已經很順手了WWW
不過有時候會不小心剪太短XD

----------


## 上官犬良

要來是無所謂
把壞習慣也帶來那就糟糕透頂了

----------


## 黑月影狼

騰格里大人~今天好冷喔(抖

我想喝熱嘎逼>W<

----------


## 呆虎鯨

一遇到煩心事，就會習慣壓積在心中。

　　然後日日夜夜思索著嗜咬裸猿肉。

　　不小心讓心中那隻探出點頭，不僅會嚇壞在場的人，也會嚇壞我自己。
　　夠血腥暴力了。

----------


## 獠也

寒假稍縱即逝，作業尚未了事。(亙

----------


## 翔狗

暑假怎麼還不來....

----------


## 夜狼o星

救命阿
眼看開學日越來越近
心也越來越沉重
假如可以能多放幾天假嗎
學校也不替我們想想
我們還要上狼版回文,發帖的說
尤其是學校的某些老師
有夠不想看到他(她)  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## BAKA

學習乃小孩的本分，理所當然
嘛~少個幾天沒回文不上網其實也不會怎麼樣啦W

----------


## 卡普貓

阿阿....日子過真快.(喝茶.
要開學了......沒搞錯吧!!!(摔茶杯!

----------


## 呆虎鯨

哈，好像最近一直有事情證明自己很冷血？

　　或許該去安個太歲。

　　剛剛有朋友說，我讓他很痛苦，所以再見。
　　然後我就失去一個朋友了。

　　然後呢？

　　沒了，我沒有遺憾、沒有不捨，只是聳肩：啊，結束了呢。
　　跟他的友情如同狼嗥再起一樣，不好看，壞結局。

----------


## 迷龍

英文作業我看是交不出來了(趴)

哇...不行了，連趕作業的動力都沒有

----------


## 上官犬良

鸚鵡還是要大型的才有FU

----------


## 野

> 鸚鵡還是要大型的才有FU


敗了阿?!?

----------


## 上官犬良

> 敗了阿?!?


還在三心二意www
反正是大型的 就對了

----------


## 翔狗

嘎嘎烏拉拉 拉拉烏嘎嘎 

我說完了~~

----------


## 上官犬良

問別人交往的對象就像問別人穿哪條內褲一樣
你可以問,你或許能得到答案,也或許不會

但是你永遠管不著別人穿的內褲是哪一條

在做出意見與批評之前
都不要忘記穿那條內褲的是別人而不是你
就算那條內褲之前是你在穿的也是一樣

內褲之所以會被穿走是因為你先脫下了它
要是你有把內褲好好穿在身上誰搶的走?

----------


## RJ

> 問別人交往的對象就像問別人穿哪條內褲一樣
> 你可以問,你或許能得到答案,也或許不會
> 
> 但是你永遠管不著別人穿的內褲是哪一條
> 
> 在做出意見與批評之前
> 都不要忘記穿那條內褲的是別人而不是你
> 就算那條內褲之前是你在穿的也是一樣
> 
> ...


所以應該好好保護自己正穿在身上的內褲。
都脫掉了還反悔想脫掉別人的真的很不應該阿。（咦）

特別是還找幫手來脫的時候，嘖嘖。（槓）

----------


## 翔狗

愛情就像購物，在商場挑選自己喜歡的
為了買下那件衣服，你跟店員開了口、付了錢
帶回家穿在身上

久了... 你覺得膩了、不好看了~
開始嫌棄那件自己挑選的衣服，
不要了....脫掉了....丟棄了...

但有天你在路上看到別人穿著那件衣服，
你突然覺得好看了，開始追問那個人在哪裡買的....

但到底是誰不要那件衣服的??

----------


## GOOSE

相信我

他可能只是和你剛好逛到同一個商場（苶
（攤手）現在走復古風咩
上帝很愛開玩笑的W

我猜馬克吐溫和上帝是兄弟W

謝雪紅是俺們心中永遠的痛。
陳芳明是一個詭異的人物。

寒假作業是某種疑似該入住垃圾場的東西。

剪刀上的蘑菇影響我很深刻
最近神經質。

說話，說話，說話……
有點鸚鵡學舌，OMG！

----------


## 翔狗

> .


親愛的GOOSE你好~

就算逛到同一的商場，
也不一定會愛上同一件衣服阿~
就算真的復古好了，有些東西丟棄了就別想要回頭了~

再者就算你再怎麼愛那件衣服，也不能不擇手段的搶那件衣服吧~?
畢竟是你先把那件衣服丟掉的喔^^"

( "你" 不是指 "GOOSE" 喔!! )

PS. 希望這次的水球大會您可以下場來玩，別跟笨烏加在那邊玩沙了XD"

----------


## GOOSE

簡單來說

這是某種故人怨的愛情模式OO
不是自己就想要（啥
……搖頭
（拍胸）我小小年紀還不用面對那麼複雜的事（你大頭鬼啦！

哈哈

可是我比較喜歡完沙子W

而且今年大概不會出門了orz
我的學測學測學測學測……怨念ing

----------


## Net.狼

> PS. 希望這次的水球大會您可以下場來玩，別跟笨烏加在那邊玩沙了XD"


你還想辦喔=A=

----------


## 翔狗

> 你還想辦喔=A=


蝦咪!?  (搖尾

(在參加名單上寫上 Net。

----------


## Net.狼

> 蝦咪!?  (搖尾
> 
> (在參加名單上寫上 Net。


可以在一邊裝死
然後不要介紹林北
林北就去

----------


## 涼

今天我生日阿~~~~(炸!!

----------


## 上官犬良

就領導者來說,我比較欣賞之前那位

----------


## 巴薩查

寄人籬下，人家家的規則是人家家的主子訂的嘛W

不過靠Role Play規則穩固自身認知者可是比群聚之徒懦弱百倍。

----------


## 翔狗

1+1=3 我好聰明~

----------


## 獠也

轉文章真是有夠麻煩...

----------


## 野

> 就領導者來說,我比較欣賞之前那位


= =
語內有玄機(噴

----------


## 巴薩查

結果俺還是不炸不爽，您說是不是啊？

----------


## BAKA

所以說，那是新興宗教啊。
排除異端者，儘管本質wwwwww

----------


## 胡狼烏加

> 親愛的GOOSE你好~
> 
> 
> PS. 希望這次的水球大會您可以下場來玩，別跟笨烏加在那邊玩沙了XD"



哼~~俺才不要讓你們弄濕我尊貴(?)的皮毛XDDDDD

----------


## 翔狗

> 哼~~俺才不要讓你們弄濕我尊貴(?)的皮毛XDDDDD


(潑水

----------


## 劍痞

「那個啊，戰場就決定在以烏加為中心半徑十五公尺左右的範圍好了。」（？

----------


## 上官犬良

人類屬於動物界脊索動物門哺乳綱靈長目人科人屬智人種

誰想把人類和動物分開可先得發明個獨創分類呦www

不過從傳統的二界分類到新的五界分類法
人類和動物都是緊緊的綁在一塊呦~
想推翻的話可是要比巴斯德還要偉大呦斯啦~~~

辦的到的話不只諾貝爾獎跑不掉連犬良也會給你拍拍手呦斯啦~~

有人辦的到嗎?(燦

----------


## BAKA

原本的太殺了還是換個說法好了(?)
只要口頭上說自己是OO就可以打著OO的名號屠殺，嘛~反正因為自己是OO所以這也是理所當然的~~說。

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

可以改名了，真的。

濁水有濁水的美，或許吧。

----------


## 獠也

目前正在使用人類的發明---------電腦。

----------


## BAKA

電腦這個發明真的很偉大，料理也是XDDD

----------


## ddffghj100

享受了身為OO的便利性，大量使用了OO的發明，卻在口頭上反OO，這樣的生物還真的只會出現在OO之中呢。

----------


## 迷思

平成狸合戰後，
狸貓的居住地成了人類的高樓大廈，
因為一陣狸貓引起的風波，
人類社會裡出現一陣護狸的想法。

大樓蓋了，
其中路邊底下有溝道供狸貓穿過。
少數能變身的狸貓們變成人類的外表在人類社會中生活。

算是主角也是故事旁白的狸貓
談到那時的社會想法時說:
「甚至人類能與狸貓共同生活的說法也出現了。」

如果有一天顛倒呢?

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

一步，又一步。
走在沒有結果也不會有結果的道路上。
亦步亦趨。

於是乎自我嫌惡。

----------


## 野

台東的煙火!!!水啦~~~!!!!!!


彷彿，另一座福爾摩沙的禮讚

----------


## 胡狼烏加

水球不能靠近以本胡狼為中心半徑十五公尺左右的範圍~~

嗯嗯好就這樣XDDDD(欸)

----------


## 上官犬良

地震WWWWW

----------


## Net.狼

嚇死小生的毛。

----------


## 野

> 地震WWWWW


喜歡嗎?

----------


## 上官犬良

地震就不用上課www
要把養殖池復原

是說我們班的電風扇掉了一個下來(靠

----------


## 翔狗

> 水球不能靠近以本胡狼為中心半徑十五公尺左右的範圍~~
> 
> 嗯嗯好就這樣XDDDD(欸)


(找水桶

----------


## 胡狼烏加

> (找水桶


OK的!!

下次我跟學妹堆沙堡的時候你可以幫我們提水唷~~~XDDDD

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

「認清現實之後，除了更深的自我嫌惡之外還能得到什麼呢？」
「逃避現實之後，除了短暫而空虛的滿足之外改變了什麼呢？」
「獲得改變的或許只有無形的、無法拘束的，所謂的思想吧。」
「既定事實仍舊是無法改變的，今天，依舊是沿著軌道前進。」

「想，是最不費力氣的。想，很簡單，實現，很難。」
「用了幾秒鐘想出了什麼，但要實現卻或許需要費上一生的時間，甚至連一生所擁有的時間都遠不足夠。」

----------


## 巴鋒雷特

我必須振作!
如果我沒辦法穩定現實生活, 就得滾回苗栗家的那個地獄!!





....剛出社會就是如此

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

『僕朝(沒有我的早晨)
今 素晴(會比現在更加地　美好上無數倍)
全車合 (一切的齒輪都完整地咬合)
 世界 (一定　會是那樣的世界) 』-摘自爐心融解

若是沒有了思想不正常的異端者諸如自己的話，這個世界還是會繼續運轉下去的，
不會改變甚至是更加美好吧，啊啊，正是如此呢。

----------


## Orange

因為白痴比笨蛋還笨，所以就出現了廢渣這個東西。

----------


## 上官犬良

一生當中第二次
被毒蛇咬到沒掛點

雖然現在還是腫的像麵包

----------


## Net.狼

沒腫也是麵包。

----------


## 上官犬良

其實就是豬腳和土庫的差別(?

----------


## 奇奇

夭壽啊.........
電腦的資料全部被刪掉了...
夭壽夭壽....啊啊啊
為啥我的電腦一開機就掰掰了...天啊...
我的報告啊!!

----------


## 巴薩查

「一隻狗，向穿著人衣的王下跪示好。」

----------


## BAKA

汪汪(滴口水)

----------


## 步

> 汪汪(滴口水)


好乖(摸頭 口水請縮回去WWW

----------


## 翔狗

我要睡覺~~~~~~

----------


## wingwolf

學期總結竟然在上周末的年級大會上被輔導員點名表揚了……

----------


## 劍痞

「我果然還是不懂對其他動物作『讓道』的動作究竟意義何在。」

----------


## 巴鋒雷特

還我好天氣來!! (冷天惰性模式強制啟動)

----------


## ddffghj100

虐貓虐狗虐待動物的社會案件似乎越來越頻繁...

----------


## 翔狗

> 「我果然還是不懂對其他動物作『讓道』的動作究竟意義何在。」


那是一種自我感覺超級良好天真無邪純真可愛善良風趣的動物保護法。

小朋友不要學喔 (?

----------


## 上官犬良

把路邊野狗摳回家餵蛇不知道算不算虐待動物(思

唉,還是餵雞好了

----------


## BAKA

狗是好朋友所以不能餵!
等等..難道雞就當不成好朋友嗎?

----------


## BAKA

就是有那種把黑白線稿都當成自由線稿，而不仔細看作者發言的討厭鬼。
外國人又怎樣?辜狗翻譯一下意思有八成可以懂。
還拿別人家的線稿來開委託，不知羞。

----------


## 帝狼

拿別人線搞開委託 不知道 算不算侵犯作者版權齁(?
要線搞 自己畫不就有?
還拿別人的來用
真是無言哪~

----------


## REACH

基本上算侵犯，只要沒經原作者同意

話說最近小屁孩真的爆多(應該說從沒少過XD

BAKA給的那個網站之前才爆過抄襲=  =

----------


## 佛蒙特

告非手被窗戶夾到了= =

----------


## 翔狗

看來只要是圖都要蓋上浮水印~ 免的他們找藉口 =3=

阿~~~ 好冷阿~~~~

----------


## BAKA

版上有會員疑似被抄襲了，而且也是"那邊"的
用了人家模子當委託又搞抄襲，著作權都放哪去了?

----------


## wingwolf

今天化學實驗大悲劇

----------


## 獠也

哀哀......那邊不要在發生事情了好不好...

----------


## BAKA

連版主都不自重，所謂上樑不正下樑歪
想不發生事情都難W

----------


## 獠也

畢竟那邊都是小碰友~超歡樂~  :Cool:

----------


## BAKA

說自己有多努力多努力，沒有成果都是屁啦~
嘴上說說誰不會啊WWWW
是很想這樣回啦

----------


## 小黑貓

"你別笑死人了!這種幼稚園還不如的垃圾圖片還敢拿出來!!
這動作是你想出來的嗎?!我看十成是照描的吧!
別開玩笑了.這種火柴人的草稿也敢說是自己的畫風.真是笑死人了
你連拿美工刀削鉛筆也可以削成跟狗啃的一樣.我看你乾脆轉系算了!
"
其實是別人對某說的話.恩...是這樣沒錯

----------


## tsume

> 今天化學實驗大悲劇


有人著火了嗎?(慢著!

----------


## wingwolf

> 有人著火了嗎?(慢著!


NO，昨天只用了冰沒有用火
是我和partner的實驗步驟把化學老師嚴重雷到了……

只見老師雙手抱頭蹲在桌子下，終於站直後，指著腦門緩緩開口道：“聽了你的話，我感覺一道閃電擊中了這裏……”

----------


## 上官犬良

不是愛不釋手嗎www
不是超滿意嗎wwwwww
結果在別的地方盜人家線稿還盜人家設定
有沒有搞錯啊wwwwww

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

夏天還沒到就火氣這麼大，夏天的時候怎麼辦啊?
哇伊哇伊() 

嗯?肝?

----------


## 翔狗

恩... 把握可以鑽棉被的時間。

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

「每天都在期待著蠟燭被攔腰斬斷的時刻到來啊。」

----------


## 佛蒙特

BAKA.獠月.上官犬良
幾位到底在說啥啊???
降降火氣

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    一度讚，嚕呷嚕讚，哈哈，呷飽快睡(喂!    
    

對不起我來亂的(鞠躬

----------


## REACH

可惡PIXIV所中華電信IP

進不去了啦啦啦啦啦(哭

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

會用某些工具的rom專們請自重啊ˊ口ˋ
不要害得有在上傳作品的繪師們也被影響了啊ˊ_ˋ

老實一點，右鍵很耐斯的~

----------


## Net.狼

只有這種時候會慶幸自己是用種子耐特(遭拖)

----------


## 阿翔

恐龍好難畫…orz

----------


## ddffghj100

王清峰下台了，但是感覺沒啥變動。

還是沒人簽署死刑同意。

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

整整兩節課都在看+-2度C....

對不起這邊實在沒辦法產生認同感阿...

對於不斷重複著"為了人類"這句話的這個影片....

----------


## J.C.

> 可惡PIXIV所中華電信IP
> 
> 進不去了啦啦啦啦啦(哭


難怪我連不進去!!!
No!!! 我要上傳作品啊!!!

----------


## T-Bone

我好餓喔...............Orz..................

----------


## 鳴雷‧起

我的寫文動力和功力哪去了啊啊啊啊啊!!!

----------


## tsume

喔耶!!!
第一志願我來了XDD!!!!!

----------


## wingwolf

我果然還是很適合學生物——今天生物實驗大成功*XD*

----------


## 阿翔

可憐我每天都五時半起床偷用電腦…

不過說起來，
*我數學考試終於平生第一次合格了…！！！！*

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

花費了10年被建立起來的價值思想，
花費了10年去抵抗推翻與重新定義。

新的尚未成熟，舊的也已回不去。

猶如邯鄲學步。

----------


## 奇奇

抱怨這個那個的,為啥不去念書啊,真受不了
人就是只能越學越多麻,
想想看要念千年前的阿基米德到百年的牛頓,
阿基米德就不用學牛頓
所以就是越念越多,就沒辦法咩
除非人類毀滅

----------


## Orange

19年一路走來，原來我生活在中二星上。

----------


## 翔狗

21年 一路走來 原來我還在發呆 (?

----------


## 翔狗

LOGO、名子、外型

這三個任何一的都代表一個人的印象，
是給人的感覺!! 老是換來換去的一點都不尊重自己。

----------


## 阿翔

天啊人類更難畫啦…！！

----------


## ddffghj100

這學期的某堂課已經決定整學期都由外校的老師來上課。

然後要練習做跑步動畫，於是我又畫了狼人。
本校老師很接受狼人可是外校老師看到的時候卻是...
老師『不錯，不過交作業的時候你不能交狼人要交正常的人類』
我『誒！！！！！！！！』
老師『不然你就劃一個小紅帽被大野狼追，這樣就能解決問題了(微笑)』

X的哩，早講我就乖乖畫人了咩。而且狼人也可以練習跑步啊，又沒什麼關係...

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

運用了文字甚或是圖像抒發了願望或一時的妄想，關去螢幕後，回過頭，仍是不會中止亦無法改變的永劫。

----------


## 逆

See～You～八★宝★菜！！！





Append沒有海外版，我想玩新譜面啊啊啊啊──

----------


## Ken2

媽咪，這個星期是許多作業的最後一個星期了（哭
會趕不完阿！（再哭

畫會那兒在下想要請假了（棍，要請請去那兒請

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

自萌芽後僅存的陰影，都將要暴露於烈陽之下。
從來就不是只有「那個」或「這個」。
既知是選擇逃避，何故要迫其清醒?
啊啊，殘忍的槌。
及揮舞那槌的人。

----------


## 卡普貓

母:我幫你找到了一個打工的機會.
卡:......?
母:反正你沒啥事做.去幫人修照片合成.賺些錢也不錯啊.

能去賺錢是好事.只是要忙事情變的更多了.
我說不出口....我還有一堆作業要做...
只是你們以為我都在畫圖.沒有事做...
那作業就是要畫圖阿.....

----------


## BAKA

畫好了100層,接著就是整理W

----------


## 奇奇

為什麼為什麼為什麼啊!??
好想大吼
哀
那個默默支持自己的人走了啊....

----------


## 巴鋒雷特

我最近越來越愛吃巧克力了....

希望體重能因此增加一些ˊˋ

----------


## 阿翔

要畫漫畫orz

漫畫家會經常被人催稿嗎…？
嗚嗚要我一星期內畫出來怎麼辦啊……

其實說不如隨便畫一下算了*（咦等等）*

----------


## 狂飆小狼

又因為畫冊敗家了喔喔喔喔喔
我的錢阿(都飛了???

有冰雹為甚麼不要有錢雹(告非

----------


## wingwolf

昨晚學校出現凶殺案了
嗯……我是應該害怕還是興奮呢？（被炸——

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

昨天晚上居然做了惡夢= = 

夢裡 ㄧ堆像是魔物獵人裡面的怪物在鎮上亂吃人

我ㄧ直逃命一直逃命

跑的好累好累...

就在我跑到跌倒的時候

我醒了ˊˋ

原來是我摔下了床XD

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

「不能成為真正的獸，卻又再也不能恢復成同一般人類那樣的思維。」
若聽聞死亡，並非毫無同理心的，但就是無法產生出悲傷的感覺。
不甚會為人類的遭遇感到悲傷，啊啊，果然已是異端。
但自身並非獸，無法肯定的說理解獸的思維，因此亦無資格自稱為真正的獸，至多便是自身所解釋之獸道的追隨者吧。

又，為了卑微的生存而委身於群眾之中，兩極化的思想在自身的理解中互相影響、碰撞，一面是希望能夠融入於其中，一面卻又畏懼迷失於其中。

一方面必須為掩飾異端之身分而戴上面具偽裝，一方面卻又痛苦於偽裝自我這樣的行為。

嗚呼，另自身又愛又恨的，種種。

----------


## 好喝的茶

嘛，剛過午夜就發見樂園異變了。(驚恐)

這惡搞真是充滿喜感啊，看到論壇logo上的「螂」們的歡樂玩笑圖，我都笑到噴茶了XD



那麼，祝諸位愚獸節快樂呼。

----------


## frenziedwolf

我不要蟑螂啊
蟑螂好恐怖啊
祝大家愚人節快樂~~

----------


## Silver．Tain

咦...?

話說蟑螂好像沒有牙齒喔...  0.0..

黑牙..=?=...

管他是黑色還是白色...

----------


## 阿翔

樂園突然變好好玩了*（咦）*
現在這個logo大概是參考之前JC畫的那個小狼玩耍logo吧XD

----------


## 狼尾

祝大家愚獸節快樂!!

----------


## 迷思

有沒有獸到協作平台寫螂之樂園事件文章



(咳咳咳

----------


## wingwolf

超不爽
沒經過同意隨便用別人的電腦就不說了，還胡亂下載些東西，染上病毒，現在必須重裝
這算哪門子的堂姐？

文件放在C盤之外的地方，重裝的時候沒有危險吧……？

----------


## 迷思

:jcdragon-QQ:  


我為什麼那麼容易被感動?

----------


## 狂飆小狼

那該死的繪本比賽
那麼快就要交件是怎樣w(欸)
那該死的同組隊員
只負責編故事 如果編得好就算了
編的不是很好  還把剩下的工作都丟給我
我決定了
有入選的話只分你10分之1的獎金(氣)

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

平氣~平氣~呼...

___

家中開你摳的效率好差呀(痛哭

----------


## Orange

我果然記性很差，別人也一樣。

----------


## 星星之狼

我可以咬你們大家嗎~~

----------


## 上官犬良

看到盜圖被抓總是說不出的暢快

----------


## wingwolf

親愛的電腦複活了（咦？）

----------


## BAKA

再抄呀?想紅嘛?
既然這樣就讓你紅~

----------


## 小雪

今天被爸媽騙了

我竟然吃了蝸牛.....噁 

什麼餐廳呀 為什麼要有蝸牛這到菜呀(抓狂)

----------


## 獠也

你玩不起就麻煩你不要玩了吧。
沒能力就先去練習，不要學別人交流。
回覆掛0該檢討的是樓主。

----------


## 狂飆小狼

今天的早餐我吃了三個麵包跟兩顆茶葉蛋
(好多(噴
我瘦了!~~~!(欸

----------


## 獠也

嘛，請先練好基礎再嘗試交流。
還有自知沒用心畫就不要拿出來反而被裱。
被婊的重點不是好不好看，而是有沒有用心。

----------


## REACH

沒關係反正我們也看的爽

看來兵器Online還會持續攻佔噗浪一陣子XDDDD

----------


## 蒼鬢魂兒

不！我的作業用仙人掌斷頭了！
我還指望妳頭頂上的芽啊！

----------


## 狂飆小狼

7-11取貨付款萬歲w
看到馬上購買的鍵就會不自覺的按下去
已經淪陷了Orz"

----------


## 野

贊同樓上的WWWWW
真是恐怖的東西(掩面

----------


## BAKA

交換圖又不是在做作業，急什麼?
用這種趕出來像是塗鴉的東西對得起來跟你交換的人嗎?

----------


## 狂飆小狼

已經不是可怕可以形容的了(????)
我還想交換wwww(咦)
誰要跟我換哪哪~~~(好欠揍的口氣)

----------


## 步

> 已經不是可怕可以形容的了(????)
> 我還想交換wwww(咦)
> 誰要跟我換哪哪~~~(好欠揍的口氣)


我我我，可以嗎(一臉興奮的表情)

http://www.wretch.cc/album/show.php?...492113914&p=17 很想畫這隻WWW

然後狂飆還記得我白麻糬的設定嗎？(想要妳的風格也是剛附上的圖那種類型)

基本上500X500，72dpi就可以了。

期間？慢慢來就好了，不想看到O器的外掛速度(咦 我再說什麼

----------


## 獠也

> 期間？慢慢來就好了，不想看到O器的外掛速度(咦 我再說什麼


笑噴

----------


## 上官犬良

本來想直接私訊回覆的 可是想想看還是用每日一句好了 還是不太喜歡私訊 

目標已經做了不尊重其他人的事 那其他人又何必給予尊重
想得到別人尊重 那當初就不應該做出會讓別人鄙視的事
而且我覺得我沒必要有好語氣
我是在譴責一個人 不是在給他取暖

另外
覺得畫的爛就不要拿出來交換
覺得寫的爛就不要拿給別人看
以上

----------


## ddffghj100

人必自重而獲得尊重。
謙虛跟自爛差異很大。

尤其是這種完全沒有重點可言的文章。
一攻即破，又自爛。

嘖嘖，我都不懂了呢～

----------


## BAKA

> 人必自重而獲得尊重。
> 謙虛跟自爛差異很大。
> 
> 尤其是這種完全沒有重點可言的文章。
> 一攻即破，又自爛。
> 
> 嘖嘖，我都不懂了呢～


明明就是自我感覺良好外加廢話連篇WWWW
嘖嘖~你們都收到一樣的內容喔?

----------


## 獠也

難道我要說「你畫的很棒，但下次不可以囉」??
抄襲又不是沒有往例，
從他註冊到現在的期間發生了很多類似的事件，
一定也看過很多抄襲者的後果，
如果知道後果還抄襲，
那不是自討苦吃嗎??




> 嘖嘖~你們都收到一樣的內容喔?


沒錯WWWWWW

----------


## 野

私訊寄很大~~~盡量寄~~不用錢~~~

----------


## Orange

這就像月球碰上兔子，吉娃娃碰上威爾斯柯基犬，小朋友碰上抄人的情況。

----------


## 翔狗

今天風好大~

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

過去是什麼?現在是什麼?未來又是什麼?

堅強為何物?軟弱為何物?

何謂人?何謂獸?何謂生?何謂死?

存在為何?不存在為何?

迷失了嗎?迷失了吧?迷失了呢?

被肯定了嗎?被否定了嗎?

過去是踩著什麼道路而來到現在呢?

找不到了，找不到了，找不到了呀

否定身為人類的事實，但亦非獸，非狼，最後這樣的自己是什麼呢?

嘲笑嗎?不嘲笑嗎?

不正常有錯嗎?不正常沒錯嗎?

繁榮嗎?毀壞嗎?心冷嗎?心痛嗎?

「污損」

----------


## 狂飆小狼

新的止痛藥吃了好想睡覺=3="~~
阿阿~完全沒有畫繪本的動力
15號就要交了  我連封面都還沒畫(驚恐
彩色糖球明明就是個好點子
卻被駁回了(淚

----------


## wingwolf

汗……怎麽又出命案了……
最近真是不安全啊……

----------


## wingwolf

今天中午去學校廣場玩“愛鳥周”知識小遊戲
答對了一大堆題，還改了七道錯誤的答案
最後搶劫得到了三張漂亮的鳥類照片
真是輝煌啊  :Mr. Green:  

話說我那位辦這活動的同學都快受不了我了……
七道錯誤答案啊，還不算那些我找到但是她不確定不敢改的……

----------


## 蒼鬢魂兒

願騰格里照亮失迷狼崽的路。雖然犬是背叛狼的存在，但願我的長吠能為你引路。
『你只是個召喚祇，不屬於我的召喚祇。我的事不用你管！』

期待情分與終結情份，所言。

----------


## BAKA

隨便草草了事的交換圖真是不可取(捏鼻)

----------


## 獠也

大家喜歡簡單的設定不是沒有原因的，這樣你懂了嗎??

----------


## 野

委託兵器,不同凡響的人氣WWWWW

----------


## 步

狂飆，我回覆回去了WWW

謝謝摟)

----------


## 迷思

我(之前就)開始覺得好笑

----------


## 巴薩查

「阿徹魯斯」這部小說是寓言，而不是預言。

不要真的像循根者拉哈——巴爾塔斯，為了求全保身反而在眾人唾棄的屈辱中而亡。

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

積極不起來，積極不起來，積極不起來...

作為太積極的話就必定會有某些部份被當作標靶的...

對不起，對不起，對不起。

向誰道歉呢?過去?現在?未來?別人?自己?

對不起，默默的已經懷抱了巨大的自私，內容是所謂自保的東西。

抗拒生物的本能，抗拒生命的責任，對不起，自己是如此的自私...

向誰道歉呢...?

----------


## Kasar

最近都好晚睡啊....

明明隔天一大早就要爬起來的啊啊啊啊啊啊

----------


## Tardor

我...

追到太陽了   :Very Happy:   ........

----------


## 阿翔

我真的累了。
放假後果然恐怖啊。

----------


## wingwolf

我汗~~~~就算今天在下雨天氣很冷我也要冒汗啦~~~（被炸

明明就是個*知識競賽*
參加隊伍多沒有正式複賽直接決賽也可以理解
但是用幾道題來選入圍隊伍不好嗎？
偏偏要拿著一大推隊名選名字最有噱頭的！
喂，這又不是選秀！！！

 :Crying or Very sad:  好眼饞第一名的獎品……
discovery的紀錄片啊……

----------


## 阿翔

不，我不是指這樣…
啊啊不行我的表達能力實在太差了！！
還是多上上中文說話課吧…

----------


## 翔狗

發笑兵器 (翻滾中~

----------


## 野

我輸了
輸給垃圾。
只因為我不夠垃圾。

絕對不能成為垃圾,

----------


## 上官犬良

大垃圾不會比垃圾好

你要 變強

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

天阿
這兩天怎麼都遲到ˊˋ
還好老師都還沒點名
有沒有這麼累阿...

----------


## 巴薩查

士別三日，最好皮繃緊點。

----------


## 狂飆小狼

阿~~終於可以告別長達兩個月痛苦了W
再見了  每天起床都要花半小時的日子
再見了  想上廁所卻要憋很久才走得到廁所的日子
再見了  腰想直都直不起來的日子
再見了  一個禮拜都要去打五針止痛針的日子
再見了  我媽當我僕人的日子

快點開刀吧  我等不及了!

----------


## 柴田 雷

如果老師很醜

那你一定是上輩子跌進糞坑裡淹死才有這種長相的醜八怪

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

我家MOMO(雪納瑞)預計今天會生
好緊張阿阿阿阿><

----------


## 帕格薩斯

大哥早阿  :Very Happy:  
    我只想說  
 :Very Happy:  讓我用電腦8小時吧吧吧吧吧吧！
啊哈  :Laughing:

----------


## 巴薩查

什麼時候這裡開了附設國小我都不知道？

----------


## 上官犬良

結果咧?
第一名了嗎?第一名了沒啊!

.

    問個問題也被刪,那問題的答案可能是整串發言的核心欸!    
    

俺也很討厭咱班的第一名啊
只是我還想要過吃喝拉撒睡明天考試今天唸的生活
所以還是繼續當我的第二名囉

----------


## 野

我根本不知道我們班第一名是誰(掩面

不過我應該是最吵第一名(喂

----------


## 銀

亞連快萌死我了(鼻血爆裂(不明

----------


## 狂飆小狼

動感光波逼~逼~逼~逼逼~~逼逼逼~~~逼~(?????

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

昨天才知道
下禮拜期中考
時間咻一下過好快

這幾天台南好熱
氣象報說會氣溫會下降幾度
都是騙人的ˋˊ

----------


## Kasar

哪來這麼多正太和蘿莉?

----------


## BAKA

什麼環保議題的海報？
不過是人類的自我安慰與自我滿足罷了。

----------


## wingwolf

今天下午差點被鎖在實驗樓裏
實在是太刺激了（誤很大）

嗯，據說實驗樓裏有醫學班要用的屍體來著

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

畫是什麼呢?
什麼是畫呢?

是為畫而畫
還是
為了什麼而畫?

越來越不懂了
越來越不懂了啊啊---

----------


## BAKA

> 畫是什麼呢?
> 什麼是畫呢?
> 
> 是為畫而畫
> 還是
> 為了什麼而畫?
> 
> 越來越不懂了
> 越來越不懂了啊啊---


閣下覺得畫圖快樂嗎?

----------


## 上官犬良

我畫畫只有一個原因
爽
期中考要畫的蝦子也勉強算在內

----------


## BAKA

為了快樂而畫
我畫故我在
好快樂好快樂好快樂好快樂好快樂好快樂好快樂好快樂好快樂好快樂
有人喜歡就是無上的喜悅!
喜悅!喜悅!喜悅!喜悅!喜悅!喜悅!喜悅!喜悅!喜悅!喜悅!喜悅!喜悅!喜悅!

----------


## Kasar

台灣WOW帳號將與Battle.net整合,但我們目前對在台灣推出此項服務尚未有時間點。

..................

敗偷   速度好么?

我要迷你雷神欸啊啊啊啊

----------


## 幻貓

爆肝無能......
不爆則已一爆傷身.....

話說小獸我一熬夜副作用就很明顯
可以感覺到不知是胃還是肝還是小腸在痛
睡一覺後好多哩==

可惡的組織學....

----------


## 上官犬良

收到加拿大繁殖場的回覆
高趴狼犬要進來不是難事
果然還是要塞錢(碎碎唸
如果以獵糜犬為名進口實際上就是狼犬 的話 
應該是可行
算一算只要產地原價+45%就可以進的來
看情況
說不定以後我爽就可以來個團購之類

不過這可不是小屁孩碰的起的物種

----------


## 奇奇

不...不!!!
獵奇的世界在呼喚我!!
不~~不~~誰拉我一把~~


話說,獵奇=獵自己(奇)?

----------


## wingwolf

散步時看到一地的苜蓿花
好想采回去解剖  :Mr. Green:  ……（慢著！）

----------


## Kasar

雖然花四百萬弄到十個(ry)也不會生小(ry)出來

不過利用得當(ry)可以幫你生出更多四百萬來+>w0y

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

是挺快樂，過程和完成的短暫時空裡。

一段時間後回頭，猛的發現其是個空洞的存在時莫名的為其感到悲傷。

沒有特別的故事，沒有特別的設定，就只是個為畫而畫隨手生出的路人甲。

連擁有心情意涵都說不太上，就只個塗鴉。

---

為了不想被所謂得失心傷害，而拒絕或說刻意抑制渴望認同的心理的話

啊啊...果然還是會在意的要命...
嘖嘖...無法擺脫的情感的一環。

----------


## Tardor

> 是挺快樂，過程和完成的短暫時空裡。
> 
> 一段時間後回頭，猛的發現其是個空洞的存在時莫名的為其感到悲傷。
> 
> 沒有特別的故事，沒有特別的設定，就只是個為畫而畫隨手生出的路人甲。
> 
> 連擁有心情意涵都說不太上，就只個塗鴉。


有快樂就好，其實不用想太多(?)　XD

話說  我所有角色都是由路人演變而來的耶~~ 　
等哪天畫出中意的路人甲.....　路人甲升級~~炸! XD

畫圖用不著急的 ‧u‧

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

洛卡是笨蛋

薩卡你才是

兩個都是不要吵

----------


## Net.狼

> 我根本不知道我們班第一名是誰(掩面
> 
> 不過我應該是最吵第一名(喂


超級中肯。

----------


## M.S.Keith

啦啦啦啦啦~啦啦啦啦啦啦啦~~~啦!!!!
今天好開心然後明天要考是我到底在幹嘛呢顆顆顆顆

----------


## 翔狗

名子重複地二次!! 還合體....
這真是太"巧合"了!!!!!!!

----------


## 狂飆小狼

去開個刀我賺了幾千(噴
大人的關心=錢$$$$$
我比較喜歡實質(?)的關心XD!!

----------


## 阿翔

數學+新來的+廢話連篇+虐待狂+給功課瘋子
=變態阿sir

----------


## 步

等我考完好成績，再來畫2贈圖，1交換(真不好意思WWW

----------


## 小黑貓

現在的小孩什麼都只想到自己
嘴巴上說有在關心.結果卻都只是在為自己的利益去講話
結果連自己都不知道自己的內心是多麼的醜陋

周遭的事物漠不關心.
自己HIGH自己的.以為別人也會很開心.
當現實刺破了這空想.才發覺不對勁.
結果就在那搞憂鬱.耍大牌

真的不知道該說什麼才好
超想要向前巴他幾巴掌(默

----------


## Kasar

自己都說懶的計較了

那幹嘛還發哭哭討抱抱取暖文勒~~?

----------


## Tardor

今天怎麼了
整天都很虛弱...   orz...

默。。。

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

總有一天會被所有人放棄的

再這樣動不動就消沉的話

沒救了的頑固

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

現在，在此，用著電腦打著字的，是什麼東西?

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

昨天騎機車騎到顧路...

原來是沒油了

還好加油站就在前面

不幸中的大幸

----------


## 卡普貓

別再說我畫的圖不重要!沒意義!!

組專順利進行中...距離截稿日只剩兩個禮拜....
lllOrz

----------


## 野

小螃蟹掉入排水孔....
體驗它蟹生第一場也是最後一場滑水道....

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

獨自站在哪裡作品和世界也不會自動蹦出來的，
閉上嘴、把沒意義的思考收起來踏踏實實的動手比較實在啦。

----------


## Orange

啊啊好累...


「小二!!我要一隻YEYE!!!」


(被拖走)

----------


## ddffghj100

我想把自我感覺良好的技能點到全滿誒～～～

----------


## wingwolf

哦耶！兩天了終於回來了，搜狗代理終於又可以用了  :Very Happy:

----------


## 狂飆小狼

恩 何時才要開始畫委託跟交換
很想畫
可是一直被旁邊的電腦所誘惑(炸)
還有功課在等著我去畫=A=
看到隔壁班美廣科作業好多
很慶幸自己不是WW
我討厭一堆功課壓著~~

----------


## 艾微塔

上大學了耶~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  :狐狸爽到:

----------


## 迷思

要解決的問題有時覺得好多
卻又沒法解決

----------


## 野

為什麼我每次都吃不到海道 :Sad:

----------


## 步

> 恩 何時才要開始畫委託跟交換
> 很想畫
> 可是一直被旁邊的電腦所誘惑(炸)
> 還有功課在等著我去畫=A=
> 看到隔壁班美廣科作業好多
> 很慶幸自己不是WW
> 我討厭一堆功課壓著~~


一直被誘惑+1，哎呀，我們一起加油吧！！

----------


## wingwolf

室友養的果蠅都逃逸了！
真驚悚……

----------


## 奇奇

看到和天翼相關的東西多少有點難過
大爛橘!!爛爛爛!!
那麼可愛的角色們爛橘忍心讓他們消失!!

----------


## 野

我頭殼壞掉去投稿ˇ
學生會LOGO

----------


## 迷龍

"人生失敗"這詞彙該不會是在說我吧！！？？

(驚恐)

咦咦咦！？不會吧！？？

----------


## 阿翔

新公式：

數學+新來+代課+廢話連篇+虐待狂+「飛」ter+「height」+給功課瘋子
=變態代課阿sir

----------


## 上官犬良

政府設立的瀕危生物繁殖中心叫官方
玩家鑽研的瀕危生物繁殖方法叫專業

官方不專業
專業不官方

----------


## wingwolf

下大雨我不去上課了…………好嗎？（喂）
周末超多事，結果作業還沒有碰……明天會死掉的……

話說，阿翔你的數學老師真可怕……

----------


## 阿翔

> 話說，阿翔你的數學老師真可怕……


他是來代課的，代三個星期期期期期期期期期期期！？
我覺得自己快要被這個人類嚇死了orz
他是個超級給課業變態狂…

----------


## 劍痞

「很好的替換時期。」

「這樣啊。」

「從去年就應該開始了呢。」

「也就是說…」

「足」

「畏芊里...芊里」

----------


## wingwolf

好可怕，剛才室友們作業做不完於是瘋狂爆粗，一個舉水果刀一個舉解剖針……
滿月夜真的會讓人們很暴躁的說

嗯，淡定ing
不過那月亮真的很漂亮  :Mr. Green:

----------


## 迷思

眼淚沒有過多的一天

----------


## 野

無法平衡的
我討厭的
我不喜歡的

學習接受挑戰
贏我要

----------


## 戌天沃牙

剩下最難的微生物學了~加油!

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

似乎
似乎啦
無法輕易的接近人
也無法輕易的被接近了

----------


## ddffghj100

我不曉得這時候該怎麼辦

只要微笑就好了

可是我已經無法跟任何人一起笑了

----------


## 冥月

完美的犯罪
可愛的蒙面暴徒
終於把那可愛的監視器砸了 嗚嗚嗚嗚~

----------


## wingwolf

> 剩下最難的微生物學了~加油!


阿沃加油哦

說到期中考
啊我的微積分我的物理我的有機化學我的植物生物學演講我的近代史作文我的（喂夠了！）
怎麽辦？？……

----------


## 寒燒

今日小弟終於
回

    這個沒膽子的小笨狗竟然能拖再拖    
    
狼版了看看大家了。

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

噗噗 

期中考噴了...

期末再不加油

變成這學期也噴了ˊˋ

----------


## o哈士奇o

> 噗噗


網頁意外順利

倒是採購學很慘...

----------


## 狂飆小狼

圖地反轉意外獲得老師好評
老師你有沒有看走眼?

----------


## wingwolf

剛看了某法制節目——
一變態男犯下恐怖罪行，據他稱是學了恐怖小說和推理小說裏的殺人毀屍手法

汗……這麽說我豈不是很危險？
家裏珍藏了一大書櫃的推理小說啊~~~~~（巨大誤！）

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

兩天的比賽結束了
雖然很累
但看著隊上每個人都在進步
一切都值得
大家努力沒有白費
我的腰 也更痛了ˊˋ

----------


## 迷思

知道自己想要的是什麼，好事
不知道怎麼做...頭暈不知名了

----------


## 嵐霖

好久沒有回來了OAO
現在我又回來囉XDD
不過話說回來.....
我好像又要考試了= =+
所以可能又要離開一陣子囉X3
雖然不會有獸想我啦XD
但不發個文感覺好奇怪(?
呵呵~

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

真是高貴的同類愛嗎?

置罪人之生死可以一拖幾年幾十年
置無辜走獸之生死只消十幾天

結果自身卻還是無能為力的那類
...對不起...對不起

----------


## 上官犬良

清醒吧,人類
不要再以為自己是狼了

----------


## 巴薩查

清醒吧，老傢伙。

這種根本腦包與目標無關的東西，把它丟進已經煮爛的鍋裡，只是讓爛湯更爛罷了。

想丟點料來救湯，但大部分廚子還是建議爛就爛了，倒掉吧。

還是那鍋本來就是專放爛湯的呢？

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

學校辦的排球賽今天結束了
功德圓滿XD
當裁判好累...

----------


## BAKA

雖然爛湯沒什麼不好，但為了客人著想還是倒掉比較好。
雖然廚子沒什麼不好，但為了生意著想還是燒掉比較好。
雖然幻想沒什麼不好，但為了社會安定還是送去病院比較好。
雖然大叫沒什麼不好，但為了耳根清靜還是隔離比較好。

雖然OO沒什麼不好，但還是XX掉比較好。真是好用(?)

----------


## 幻貓

別這樣嚇新〈幼〉獸嘛，諸位
成熟的心智是需要時間來培養的
回想自身，我們思想仍未有長足進步前也不外如是吧
太早熟的小孩不見得是好事，下藥之前要小心劑量不要太重
適得其反就不好了

----------


## Kasar

我不知道衝進精神病院裏大喊"你們這群神經病！"的點在哪欸＝D

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

就像衝進大街上大喊你們群正常人一樣=D(咦

我想到某乖x2的廣告了


那麼，要如何才能夠資格自呼非人呢?
啊啊，必定是要將此形體予以毀壞才能夠了吧(笑

既然知道這是間不合胃口的餐館為何還要踏進來然後大罵這館子爛呢?

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

認清現實之後啊，那就去見騰格里吧!
看是讓思想重新開始或是讓形體有所改變啊!

是啊!!是個瘋子!!是個瘋子啊!!!(狂笑

是個膽小鬼啊，對不起沒那個膽啊!
所以啦，誰都好，誰來結束這個瘋子吧!!!(狂笑

----------


## 巴薩查

誰叫它剛好是街上唯一的一間中式料理呢？

不是誰都能接受老外重口味嘛。

還有多數眾依然束縛於型體上的自我，

而忘記那被稱作氣息的東西。

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

試著想一下多數眾的資歷吧
走了十步路和多走了十步路還是有差的吶
多看了十步路的景色啊

需要的是時間，時間啊
突然把十步路前的存在拉到十步路後是沒有意義的
因為其必定還需要再往前走十步路後才能理解到跳過的十步路有的是什麼啊

十步路前的自己，也不過是個小鬼
當然十步路後的自己，依舊沒資格自稱是什麼東西，比小鬼多走十步路的小鬼而已


吃不慣的話，夠實力也可以自己開間館子的吧?
吃不習慣又影響其他食客用餐的氣氛似乎也說不太過去吧?
並不是要人不能說出想法的意思，但比起刺耳的叫罵總有比較好的方法吧?

----------


## 巴薩查

所以眼界問題。

如何？就算是小鬼，那也要當上這群小鬼中的矛首。

不為了向後誇耀，而是為了能無時無刻昂首向前。

老話一句，稱獸者總是喜歡小看跟看輕自己。

這麼喜歡低頭算十步就去算吧，當開始奔跑的時候，眼睛看的絕對不是走幾步，而是那些走在前方遠處的傢伙。

＊

當不只是一兩個顧客抱怨菜不好的時候，那該檢討的就是餐館與裡面的廚子了。

另外要是這樣就叫刺耳，那大家在外頭討論的實話可都是恐怖言論甚至是不堪入耳啊。

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

那也都是外頭的事了呢?
外頭的紛擾還要帶進室內不會太悶嗎?

懂得低下頭也不全然是壞事吧?
當所有車子都急著奔馳那麼就要車禍啦

----------


## 巴薩查

當只懂得注意腳下，那就是壞事，反之亦然，要是只注意眼錢而不注意腳下，那有天被絆倒也不奇怪。

不過目前狀況是大家都想要點辛香料看抓馬啊？

看看精美的Weapon系列吧。

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

也並非"大家"都想吶?
看了會難過吶~

當然若是我，我會自動迴避的(笑

----------


## 上官犬良

衝進精神病院大喊"你們這群瘋子"的目的在於
1.瘋子好像不知道自己是瘋子,and
2.瘋子以為自己是天才全世界都應該聽他的,and
3.瘋子發瘋可以沒人管的著,但是跑到外頭發瘋結果又被拖回精神病院的瘋子
被人幹罵一番就是情有可原的了(聳肩

啊啊,當然有人想罵有人不想罵啊有人想罵也不會罵出口啊

----------


## Kasar

幹嘛把已經在糞坑的屎故意挖出來聞然後喊"淦！你好臭"呢＝D
去寫寫小說不是比挖屎更好玩0w0b

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

所以罵到自覺自己有自覺自己是瘋子的瘋子也無所謂了，原來如此呢(笑

送沒有勇氣的瘋子去見騰格里吧，如何?

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

手工作品該放哪邊好(|||)a

----------


## wingwolf

> 手工作品該放哪邊好(|||)a


原創圖片分享 可以吧
——→張貼原創繪圖、插畫、*手工藝作品*；請勿張貼超越尺度或非自己創作的圖片
其他類

----------


## 迷思

果然我還是好想去讀哲學喔

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

原來如此~大大地感謝w

----------


## 巴薩查

騰格里大概也不會想收個對自我質疑如此嚴重，搖擺不定，以至於如此臃腫的傢伙。

----------


## 上官犬良

別看天上,你並不會到那裡(笑

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

騰格里不過是個名詞罷了，因好聽而沿用吶
此處所指或許與他者所指不同呢~

----------


## 野

我不想動工啦!!!!!!!!!!!!ㄈㄈㄈㄈㄈㄈ
明天又要練團!!!!!!!!!!!!ㄈㄈㄈㄈㄈㄈ
還要上軍訓課!!!!!!!!!!!!ㄈㄈㄈㄈㄈㄈ


搭飛機就到天上了 但是看不到ㄊㄍㄌ

----------


## 雷德托爾

這間中式餐廳其菜色與服務以不再受到老饕的喜愛
他們部份的人聚在酒屋 那裏的料理精緻 
卻在那隱密的巷弄中 為有老饕口耳相傳才能得知
但也有人無法接受它的奢華
部分老饕們在尋找與期盼新的餐館
而他們仍然會回到那間中式餐廳 
抱怨一下菜色品質還有惡劣顧客 
希望主廚與服務生們能夠改進 
因為他們還是希望能夠品嚐到異於西式濃厚口感的特別料理 
以及在餐館中長談歡笑的快樂

儘管抱怨的話語尖酸刻薄
在於他們喜歡這間餐廳 而不希望他繼續墮落下去

----------


## 幻貓

> 果然我還是好想去讀哲學喔


看到這句驚恐了一下
過去沒碰過哲學的在下也曾對這門學問有極大的好奇
甚至在看過"深夜在加油站遇見蘇格拉底"後更加心動
但是現今在下上的哲學絕對地令在下夢想破滅......
沒有討論，只有無止盡地灌輸某某年哪位大哲提出某某哲學觀點
聽了兩次演講就受不了，反感遽增

也許是在下沒有碰上好老師的機緣，也可能是在下跟它完全不對頭
但還是希望閣下多方嘗試再做決定
光會思索可能不夠，還要有背誦資訊的底子......〈狂汗

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

> 看到這句驚恐了一下
> 過去沒碰過哲學的在下也曾對這門學問有極大的好奇
> 甚至在看過"深夜在加油站遇見蘇格拉底"後更加心動
> 但是現今在下上的哲學絕對地令在下夢想破滅......
> 沒有討論，只有無止盡地灌輸某某年哪位大哲提出某某哲學觀點
> 聽了兩次演講就受不了，反感遽增
> 
> 也許是在下沒有碰上好老師的機緣，也可能是在下跟它完全不對頭
> 但還是希望閣下多方嘗試再做決定
> 光會思索可能不夠，還要有背誦資訊的底子......〈狂汗


另一方面去想也就只能這麼做了吧?
屬於自己的哲學是要靠自己去體會的呢，沒有人可以幫自己定義的?

教授前人的說法是提供自身未來作為參考或延伸

不過這邊對這塊也不說真的很懂啦(搔頭

----------


## Kasar

外表一向不是拿來說嘴的好理由
就像芭蕉天生就是比其他香蕉臃腫＝D

----------


## wingwolf

明天好想去黑熊基地啊
爲什麽還要考試？？~~~~~

----------


## 狼狗傑

如果我說...我心目中的xx典範(咦?)是施萊歇爾...那會？

國家會毀在你手裡──已經不只一個人對我這麼說了。

----------


## 奇奇

噢....天下還真有這麼多巧合?
真噁心

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

嗯~還以為以[獸]互稱是一種確認彼此是來自同一個地方的方式呢~

現在又不知道該怎麼稱呼比較好了，哎呀(茶

----------


## 上官犬良

面對險峻而壯麗的高峰
有人會選擇在山腳下欣賞他的美
但是有人 會選擇倍齊工具征服他

我喜歡強大的生物
我喜歡用我的雙手 去征服強大的生物
用食物 用鐵鍊 用我的力量與智慧 去征服

這算是我的興趣吧
當猛禽在手上乖的像鴿子時
那是言語無法形容的 成就

當然我並不會僅此滿足的

----------


## 上官犬良

不要那麼緊張行不行?
要把垃圾當寶是你家的事
把每個路人都當成是來搶你垃圾的那就...
很白痴了

----------


## ddffghj100

唔啊！！！
好想跟他講：去死吧白癡～～～
超想的啊啊啊啊啊！！

----------


## Kasar

核廢料至少還能做貧鈾彈貧鈾裝甲甚至提煉核彈
垃圾除了燒掉之外真的不知道能幹嘛了
還會污染空氣勒

----------


## 寒燒

今日吃了可能是一整顆份量的木瓜當晚餐，攝取到不少維生素與纖維

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

「跑哇！向前奔馳啊！小狗，猶豫什麼吶？？」


--

一週份量的新到投稿真是多得恐怖，還是在不包含所有角色的狀態下。
龜速補完中(爬

----------


## wingwolf

我的微積分我的物理我的植物生物學演講我的近代史作文我的有機化學我的英語口語演講我的……（好多）
終於全部完成了~~~
嗯，可以回歸在課堂上塗鴉的日子了（炸飛——


話說剛才那小朋友……
那麽多圖片我一張張縮小轉方向編輯地好苦的說（咦？）

----------


## TYPHOON

我有種被一拳打醒的感覺

接下來讓我從這種難堪裡重新走出來吧

有些人就是
明明有駕照，老愛搭別人的車

----------


## Kasar

火燒松鼠就是火燒松鼠

不管你的職業技能還是啥小的打多長都一樣

火★燒★松★鼠

----------


## Net.狼

> 話說剛才那小朋友……
> 那多圖片我一張張縮小轉方向編輯地好苦的說（咦？）


常做就會習慣了＝Ｄ

----------


## wingwolf

> 常做就會習慣了＝Ｄ


很苦的主要原因是電腦配置太低一開PS就爆慢~~~（炸——

話說管理記錄還是阿耐的又詳細又有條理啊，學習中~~~XDD

----------


## ddffghj100

把那小朋友的刪掉！直接刪掉！叫他回家種田！

----------


## wingwolf

似乎翹物理課會上瘾，怎麽辦，我今天晚上又不想去了……

----------


## Net.狼

> 很苦的主要原因是電腦配置太低一開PS就爆慢~~~（炸——
> 
> 話說管理記錄還是阿耐的又詳細又有條理啊，學習中~~~XDD


那建議你用PS7 MINI版的！
小生家電腦開這個只要１０秒左右＝Ｄ
反正幾乎沒在用特效，所以這個就很夠囉～

管理記錄就是先在文字文件存著然後丟在桌面用ＸＤ
遇到新狀況就再加入新條例～

----------


## wingwolf

自行車罷工，所以翹課不是我的錯~~~（喂！）


感謝阿耐的推薦
立即去找來試試XD

----------


## 上官犬良

我都說我要自己發了你在那瞎補充什麼
話說一半被人家插嘴感覺很討厭知不知道啊
知道就閉嘴等我把我要講的講完行不行!

----------


## Net.狼

所以快當版版然後規定禁止亂入=D

----------


## Net.狼

爛爛馬也有一步踢。

----------


## 上官犬良

對,沒錯
我發新聞只是為了挑錯W

----------


## 奇奇

受到國際聯盟制裁還不認握,
真是愚民...

----------


## wingwolf

今晚剛講到“城市中雨水的回收”，就天降大雨，實在是太不幸了
剛一回到寢室雨就停了，這實在是更不幸了！！~~~（炸

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

最近上課常遲到
尤其是上導師的課更嚴重
早上4節
睡到第3節才趕去學校
到教室後
說要開班會 開完班會
大家就都走了
我連課都沒上到 冏

----------


## 聖夜x狼嚎

「要好好善用每一天喔」

回過頭來才發現  



我的假日阿!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :jcdragon-ahh:   :jcdragon-ahh:  

(((逃

----------


## 阿翔

「橙」sir終於走掉了！
呼~呼~呼~~

----------


## ddffghj100

忽略骨架或基本功，於是怎麼也畫不好。
雖然怎麼也畫不好卻想要挑戰某些特別的題材所以就變的看不懂再幹嘛。
雖然看不懂再幹嘛卻又因為故意彰顯某些不是很有意義的部分所以拯章圖看起來很令人不快...


感覺常常會有這樣的事情發生

----------


## REACH

為什麼要在人名後加個大大呢?

每篇下來大大大大的，好礙眼(爆

----------


## 上官犬良

好多猩猩~~~
猩猩樂園~~~~

----------


## 巴薩查

爽！在某主打新歌的MV裡面出現，而且還特寫啦！

----------


## 獠也

回覆的素質需要提升，
這點就多練習吧。

----------


## REACH

瘟腥猩樂園(轉圈圈

----------


## ddffghj100

瘟猩～瘟猩～瘟猩猩～

大大～大大～大大大～

----------


## BAKA

歡迎各位收看動物星球頻道,現在為大大播映的是
"溫腥猩樂園"

----------


## 奇奇

能在周日的這個時間上線真是幸福啊~

----------


## REACH

腐敗啦腐敗啦咿咿咿(欸?

----------


## Tardor

........   
蚯蚓是吧
括瑜是吧...    

還有什麼沒讓我看到從浴室排水孔爬出來的...
　


　((驚恐中.........

----------


## gotopeot

嗯......
俺是~路過~報到的~
不是狗~~也不是狼~~也不是貓~~
口桀口桀口桀~~

俺是~~

特別的~~

大象~~~~啦啦啦啦啦~~~~

----------


## 雷德托爾

用賽上色....上得跟賽一樣(掩面

----------


## SkyKain

期望再也沒有考試的那一天-3-

----------


## BAKA

把非原創的東西改造一下就變成自創，真的很好很強大啊WWWWW




> 編輯:請勿使用粗話
> By 網管 J.C.

----------


## 七原

我的肚子餓...餓...餓炸了
give me 肉肉啊!!!

----------


## 羽翔

總覺得最近真是特別的忙呀w

----------


## 佛蒙特

等等@.@
"溫腥猩"是什麼啊?!
溫溫的猩猩嗎=w=
咖哩的很呆欸...((劃圈圈

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

太過分了
連大專盃比賽都打放水球
台灣到底怎麼了?
(消音)

----------


## 戌天沃牙

那那生日快樂~~

----------


## 巴鋒雷特

祝我自己生日快樂QWQ 
滿20歲了呢(爆炸

----------


## 小雪

我家的鸚鵡被偷走了

超生氣的....

----------


## 佛蒙特

> 祝我自己生日快樂QWQ 
> 滿20歲了呢(爆炸


喔喔那麼
祝飛牛生日快樂唷~

----------


## 巴鋒雷特

> 喔喔那麼
> 祝飛牛生日快樂唷~


歐! 新年新希望
那麼我發誓以後都會乖乖把咖哩中的紅蘿蔔吃完o(≧ω≦)o

----------


## 那岐

100歲生日～

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

那那生日快樂^^
現在說好像太慢了ˊˋ

昨天 球隊隊員又有人受傷了 
最近是怎樣 
ㄧ直有人受傷><

----------


## 上官犬良

高砂蛇沒看過沒抓過所以決定看過抓過之後再來(?

----------


## 奇奇

如果你有襖好善待他的話我也許還會替你感到可惜一點

----------


## REACH

一直大大大大大大的要大的什麼時候啦XD
\大大/ \大大/ \大大/ \大大/ \大大/

都哀桑的不想再哀桑了(欸?



是說犯了錯跟腦殘發作是不一樣的喔XD

----------


## BAKA

腦殘發作>被婊>自找的

搞錯事情>被婊>如果只是涵義搞不懂而被婊,那婊你的人一定是有病

踩版規>被婊>東西在那邊不去看,被婊活該

自爛>被婊>覺得很爛超爛就不要拿出來丟臉

不尊重>被婊>欠人婊

什麼事都沒做>被婊>你遇到七大不可思議了

----------


## GOOSE

我總是假設每個人都很善良……

遲鈍的

在事情發生了許久之後才赫然注意到……
＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿
……
反正我是濫好人=＿=
機會論對我而言沒有次數限定……

（我猜這也是一種悲哀）
＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿
所以很難理解大家在生氣甚麼吧……

----------


## BAKA

嘛,只是有感而發W
大家都是很耐斯的,這其中一定是有什麼誤會

----------


## ddffghj100

阿宅是很溫馨的，這其中一定有甚麼誤會～

----------


## GOOSE

（！？）O！O我製造了誤會嗎……

其實主要問題點在於我自己吧……（有感而發）

最近心情……
所以說話……
……太多，誤會就多了。-＿-

（跑去睡覺沈澱心情……）還是覺得自己太遲鈍了orz

----------


## 巴薩查

論正經的，不管是正力或反力，還是少發點感想、抱怨或者呼告式建議文。

發點真正具有實際效用的制度改革文比較適合？

不然就只是認真的正義小超人，與終究在原地踏步而前進不了的傢伙。

想要世界和平可不是喊喊口號，要大家放下屠刀立地成佛，就能所有傢伙樂登西方極樂世界的。

----------


## 則

如果能聊出些什麼理論
那還在等什麼

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

實踐是伴隨著犧牲的

尊重與犧牲是矛盾的

認真不是壞事

太常認真會得內傷

為了不想再得內傷

所以盡量不認真

很弱嘍?知道的(笑

----------


## 幻貓

要怎麼樣才不會讓新獸過於腦殘的規矩嗎？

我承認我想不到，因為我也腦殘過，不知道怎麼樣做才能讓剛生下來的娃兒一天內學會"請、謝謝及對不起"
況且在下沒有犯罪心理相關，對人心的瞭解也僅止於能夠"感同身受"而已
但如果誰有好辦法，我定會加入討論以使之完善

如果呼告文能引起某些獸內心的波瀾，那就值得了
"世界和平"是個目標，如果沒有方法那自然沒有啥作用
"遏止惡劣性質的諷刺"也是個目標，怎麼做、怎麼培養心態，在下已竭盡己力說明
所以多少.......有些作用吧我想
且要用章法制度來達到這目標是很困難的.......人民之口是最難封的
所以能做的，也只剩下多加宣導吧，像是"多積口德"之類的

嗯......那麼未來事情過後又要怎麼辦呢.....?(搔頭)


呀呀......我認真了
還好像真有點內傷的說~~肚子怪怪的
吸氣~~吐氣~~吸氣~~吐氣........

----------


## ddffghj100

發文前看板規跟道歉時把胸部露出來是一樣的常識吧～(屁)

----------


## BAKA

平平都是新獸,為什麼我就沒腦殘過?
難道是我天資異稟?!

----------


## Silver．Tain

骯~~呀~~~((刺眼

我好像有光線恐懼症...

----------


## 幻貓

天資異稟很好很強大啊，不要懷疑自己
天生不平等這句話本來就成立的

----------


## 雷德托爾

在現實
你是否會稱呼陌生人為"大大"呢?

在現實
你是否好意思拿課本上的塗鴉去和業餘畫家交換圖呢?

如過這些事情並不合理 搬到網路上來為何會合理化呢?

網路如同現實
並非在這個看不見對方的平台就能為所欲為

----------


## ddffghj100

網路本來就很殘酷啊，因為看不到臉所以甚麼話都會講出來。
但仔細想想現實也沒溫柔道哪裡去。
畢竟在網路受傷不會怎樣。
在現實還來不及受傷就掛了。

或許這正是現實的溫柔所在～

----------


## 洛思緹

寧願不要會彈鋼琴，也要選擇會畫畫

----------


## 奇奇

有些人智慧不高加上思想扭曲,
老是開心的挑別人語病然後自己延伸,
最後還沾沾自喜的下結論

不理他嘛,好像顯得自己輸了,思想不嚴密而贏不了他
理他的話呢,又因為他根本看不懂別人在講甚麼,
所以文章只好越打越長免得被他亂延伸

這種人還真是可愛啊

捍衛自己言論的人真是辛苦了

----------


## 幻貓

向來自認是很怕事的
不過這次很慶幸沒有把自己弄得灰頭土臉
千錘成鐵，百煉成鋼，又有新的見解
受教了

雖然被微量諷刺成份掃到有些疼

----------


## GOOSE

莫名的哭了兩節課
然後心情變很好
只是嚇到了前後左右的人……

（據說，只是因為兩年沒發作的情緒爆炸=＿=///）
＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿
是說
每次討論爭議性問題這裡就變的很「有趣」……

頗有當年國共隔岸互喊的氣氛（遠望）
好像也沒甚麼用（攤手）

「人」多意見也多，一直就這樣嘛……

雖然我還是覺得有時候太過強硬是揠苗助長……

----------


## BAKA

看到許多不同的見解也能增長自我，這也挺不錯的嘛
只要不戰，熱烈討論也並非壞事一件
從熱烈程度也見到了很多＂愛＂呀

----------


## 胡狼烏加

> 莫名的哭了兩節課
> 然後心情變很好
> 只是嚇到了前後左右的人……
> 
> （據說，只是因為兩年沒發作的情緒爆炸=＿=///）



還好吧?(拍拍)

別太壓抑了喔~

----------


## GOOSE

看起來還好……

不過同學說……
你看起來比任何人樂觀，其實比任何人悲觀

==
說真的，我搞不懂自己到底在想甚麼……

我看來有難以分辨情緒的障礙orz

----------


## 巴薩查

伸縮自在，因為吃不到口香糖所以扭曲的愛(blush)

----------


## 則

看不到
這是虛擬的
所以講什麼都無所謂哦

----------


## Kasar

最近真常做一些奇怪的夢呢=D

----------


## Net.狼

> 網路本來就很殘酷啊，因為看不到臉所以甚麼話都會講出來。
> 但仔細想想現實也沒溫柔道哪裡去。
> 畢竟在網路受傷不會怎樣。
> 在現實還來不及受傷就掛了。
> 
> 或許這正是現實的溫柔所在～


世界並不溫柔，但又因此而溫柔無比。


淦！臨北抄襲了（拖）










> 看起來還好……
> 
> 不過同學說……
> 你看起來比任何人樂觀，其實比任何人悲觀
> 
> ==
> 說真的，我搞不懂自己到底在想甚麼……
> 
> 我看來有難以分辨情緒的障礙orz


（噴）
小生也有一樣的狀況
自己想啥自己也搞不懂ＯＲＺ。。。
自認為很樂觀啦，可是被說過很悲觀。。。
到底是怎樣啦ＸＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤＤ

沒差，覺得自己快樂就好？

----------


## 幻貓

硍！
終於體認要融入一個不同語系的世界有多麼困難.......
FA論壇一個小小的規章怎麼那麼多專有名詞啊？！一大堆字要跑去維基或wikifur找是怎樣啊啊啊

頭好痛的說......有誰知道"thread"這個字倒底該怎麼翻？十條裡大概有七條都有這個字....

----------


## wingwolf

*昨晚紅月，今天地震*（驚~~

那麽美的血紅色的月亮真的和災害有什麽聯係麽？

----------


## J.C.

> 頭好痛的說......有誰知道"thread"這個字倒底該怎麼翻？十條裡大概有七條都有這個字....


討論串的意思吧
很多字詞只要待久了就會知道 不用那麼急

話說fa的系統還有走向跟樂園很不相同 拿fa來套用不是很妥當就是
樂園的一些規定做法倒是有參考furtopia這個獸迷論壇

----------


## GOOSE

TO Net
（XD）就一起自覺開心吧W
＿＿＿＿＿
最近，開始把每個形容詞和名詞找出來
試圖用別的字彙在解釋
甚麼是甚麼
為甚麼我們會這麼用……ect
不過形容詞實在太主觀，我想大概很難再定義吧

歐
我想搞懂，悲觀是甚麼而樂觀又是甚麼==
＿＿＿＿＿
羽狼那裡沒事吧！
（想到四川大地震頗為驚聳OO！）
＿＿＿＿＿
劇本大作戰，進行日耳曼的狂飆運動囧

到底怎麼把滿滿一頁的咒文唸完，歐不，是背起來QQ
德文阿德文，我沒有退路囧

----------


## WindFox

狐想說ˋ大家晚安安呀((打呵欠ing

----------


## 奇奇

...說到怪夢和怪事
昨天夢到皮卡丘變成月精靈欸...
而且雷邱還嫌皮卡丘很醜

害我睡眠不足

----------


## wingwolf

謝謝鵝的關心  :Very Happy:  
這次是個小震，沒什麽大關係，只是看到外地同學被嚇倒於是我很開心（啥？）
（畢竟八級都過來了的說）

----------


## 則

該出現的管理員怎麼不在呢
希望大家能夠培育更好的種子哦

----------


## GOOSE

無謂的禮節

就像感謝你根本不感謝的人
歐
還要為此寫一篇詩情畫意外加情話綿綿的感謝函呢

說甚麼廢話
看那麼多廢話你們不累嗎你們不煩嗎

披上自以為文明的皮
就得做更多事來證明自己文明

其實一切不過一個S開頭T結尾的名詞
＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿
如果少浪費這種時間
宇宙大概都N殖民星了=L=

自以為完美的慣例
製造出的假象真是可嫌又可惡

----------


## Silver．Tain

寶貝~~

我愛你
雖然我們才剛開始...

但是以後的後很長~~

慢慢來吧~

享受著清甜蜜  又清涼的愛吧~~

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

我好想怒吼~我好像發洩~但又不想傷喉嚨~又在意別人的眼光

好寂寞好空虛~感到好厭煩~

----------


## 上官犬良

我完全輕視笨蛋
我專門欺負腦殘

為什麼?
因為我壞啊

----------


## ddffghj100

應該說真不愧是小朋友，還是要說果然是小朋友？

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

說好的下雨呢?
怎麼才下個ㄧ天
今天又是大晴天ˊˋ

----------


## GOOSE

無辜的動物

為甚麼我們無法對蟑螂螞蟻一視同仁
為甚麼我們要討厭軟體生物兩棲類

平平都是動物

為甚麼有毛沒毛差那麼多

這樣我們跟討厭動物的人差在哪裡（攤手）

不要再說可憐的蟾蜍蝌蚪噁心了啦><
這樣頗為悲傷

本為同根生相煎何太急（哎
＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿
難道我就要因為要演戲來做毛裝嗎？
這甚麼鬼世界

沒錢甚麼事也無法做（惡）
竟然連戲服也租不起喔==

我的台詞還是依舊糟糕

看來一生是呈現悲劇的相加及相乘……

----------


## wingwolf

我想他所說的“惡心”只是指“密密麻麻”的意思吧
畢竟密密麻麻的人頭也很惡心啊~~（高中時期從五樓觀望樓下集會做操有感(?)）

突然想起最近正在看的書中的某句話——
“進化史上將我們同無脊椎動物分隔開來的那道鴻溝太深了，好像無論通過什麽辦法來幫助理解也無法跨越似的。”
——《動物有意識嗎？》（福爾克·阿爾茨特 伊曼努爾·比爾梅林）

好吧，引用錯誤，蟾蜍不是無脊椎動物~~~~

不過我總感覺他仿佛沒有把新聞下面的那段話看完

----------


## GOOSE

可能……

不過有毛沒毛的差異性似乎還是存在著
至少成千上萬隻兔子擠在一起我們可能會吶喊好可愛（？）

……
反正有時候回文也只是斷章取義一下
就算了（？

是說今天操場上有好多爬出來的蛞蝓乾屍（？
（明明只是爬出來被太陽曬乾）

是不是也是地震的徵兆呢（思）

最近板塊活動的頗為劇烈><
＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿
無論誰被吼吼叫都會不開心
儘管自己可能真的錯了
……
但是這也太小題大作了吧？
（抱頭）
我的事情有多少你們有多少蛤？
=爆=
再說，這根本就有雙重標準
同樣的錯誤對我吼叫
別人錯卻是笑嘻嘻的不在意

我做人有失敗成這樣嗎==

甚麼都我
所以甚麼都我錯（握拳）
＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿
有甚麼比公車誤點教官不放人還悲慘的


還好今天有幾件好事平衡一下

漫畫比賽得獎星期五領獎（卡到糾察囧）
老師說我作文寫很好（＊＿＊）

然後再接下來
在哭一下來潤滑一下（？

不知道反正最近不管如何就會突然哭出來
（我從來不知道火山爆發會噴那麼多天阿……）

----------


## 上官犬良

蟋蟀好可愛www
(下一秒餵蜥蜴

老鼠好可愛www
(下一秒餵蜥蜴

金魚好可愛www
(下一秒餵蜥蜴

小雞好可愛www
(下一秒餵蜥蜴

嗯,可愛構不成理由(煙

----------


## tsume

犬良君家的蜥蜴啥都吃(大驚!!

----------


## 上官犬良

連我的手指頭都吃www

----------


## 野

上次他想吃白面派洛

----------


## GOOSE

其實犬良家的蜥蜴都是饕餮吧（？

史密斯（是這個名字嗎=''=）不是會嚇得很慘
那可是某種神經質到了極點的鳥=口=
……
還是其實每種犬良家的動物都變異（？
（想像畫面中……）

=U=科科科科……（？

----------


## 寒燒

想安排今晚的雜事

----------


## 奇奇

回覆用

首先...Love is blind 的呀...

再來...不要讓我聽到學長學弟制啊...惡夢,惡夢....世界上沒比這更可怕的東西了
其可怕之處,只能親身去體驗....

第三.私心爆發,心心滿天飛

----------


## 奇奇

才剛碎碎念完
又因為看完某文忍不住了WWWW

其實有這種事也很好

應該說,如果大家都很像,那麼這個世界太無聊了

----------


## 呆虎鯨

把自己當成旁觀者就好，把自己的心態一直調整成「無所謂啦」的態度就好。

　　這樣對我來說，心情真的會比較好一點。

　　睡一覺，所有不愉快都忘光。
　　除非被加深印象，被我討厭的真的很強（茶）
　　婊我的，被我婊的，我都能在事後發現他們的優點加以欣賞，近而努力成為朋友呢。

　　重點不是別人怎樣怎樣，重點在自己身上。
　　唯有不斷反省自己、修正自己的態度與行事，才是生存下去的重點。

　　圖騰信仰好難寫（遠）

----------


## 野

> 其實犬良家的蜥蜴都是饕餮吧（？
> 
> 史密斯（是這個名字嗎=''=）不是會嚇得很慘
> 那可是某種神經質到了極點的鳥=口=


是史考特WWWWW

不會啊
他很悠哉在我頭上飛來停去

----------


## ddffghj100

我～病～了～

----------


## Net.狼

> 把自己當成旁觀者就好，把自己的心態一直調整成「無所謂啦」的態度就好。
> 
> 　　這樣對我來說，心情真的會比較好一點。


小生這邊"無所謂啦"長駐啊WWWWWWWWWWWWW
真是耐斯(?)

----------


## BAKA

沉默,旁觀,檢舉點下去
最近真是檢舉的理由都可以比內文還多了吶

----------


## 幻貓

無視大絕是好東西~~
剩下的交給別人或管理員就好哩~~


自我修行GJ  :Very Happy:

----------


## BAKA

不過有時還是會有不得不無視的東西就是了W

----------


## ddffghj100

我沒看到意義，我只看到一堆P～

----------


## 則

五月病發作

----------


## 上官犬良

蛤?你做錯了我跟你講不代表我要跟你講錯在哪啊

你考試答案寫錯老師會那麼好心幫你補上全部的算式答案嗎?
不會嘛!
那種課本就有的東西自己去翻是不會啊

----------


## 巴薩查

[thinks]所以還要多少枚深水炸彈，才能把潛伏於下的傢伙炸出來？

還是足夠的份量，當那些傢伙被炸上水面的同時，整個池子也被炸的體無完膚？

----------


## ddffghj100

哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈哈～～以為全世界的人都有義務跟在後面幫忙擦屁股嗎？
這裡是現實世界不是漫畫噢～

有人講出做錯了就不賴了，指出問題？噗噗～～以為我是你媽啊～

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

娛樂效果十足吧?真nice吶~

在砂坑裡起舞，啪噠啪噠。

----------


## 幻貓

有沒有獸注意到
同一時間最多在線會員數又突破了〈驚
那個時候發生了什麼事呢.....？




無視大絕真好用

----------


## 劍痞

「笑止！弱全部消！必要力！、闇落！」

----------


## 劍痞

「啊…這句話說完心情似乎會好點。」

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

要做什麼大事就必要有大件的犧牲，沒有能夠承受其犧牲所致的罪惡感的肩膀的話，還有能夠以一擋百的將異己都排除的實力的話，就什麼都別說了。

在這個提倡什麼都有權的時代啊~難上加難噢(笑

「受惠於其，亦受制於其；受制於其，亦受惠於其。」

----------


## 上官犬良

劍子你打日文我完全看不到

也不是說不能無視
反正是娛樂就陪他玩玩

----------


## Silver．Tain

寶貝~~明天又可以去找你囉~~

要等我嘿~~

----------


## 小雪

祝 老公

生日快樂喔

天氣涼一點比較好

----------


## 洛思緹

老公~明天又能見面嚕~

但要看哥哥姊姊有沒有回宜蘭XD！

希望不要w(喂

我好想你啊

----------


## BAKA

夢幻紫色

----------


## GOOSE

果然我很懷疑自己的記性（攤手）

史考特我會記住……（希望下次不會記成史奴比囧）

劇本爆炸

下星期上台會不會很趕阿……

下頭會有好幾百人O口O
（我這個主角會被煮絞吧……）

（想想現在還不記得甚麼……）
老媽的生日（驚
老姐的身份證字號（？
呃
老姐的手機……（其實所有人的手機都記不起來

N個人的生日
==

結論，我是廢物，活了十七年甚麼都不記得的廢物（抱頭）

----------


## 則

微笑面對

----------


## BAKA

有點想咬餌,忍?不忍?

----------


## 奇奇

let's play

----------


## wingwolf

下午環生課上放了個視頻，被嚴重刺激到了（掩面……

----------


## 獠也

【古老的幽靈─中國古代刑罰的演變】

中國有著悠久的歷史，素有文明之邦的美稱。而在華夏古國的漫長歷史中，統治者為了維護自己的家長權威，曾經肆意放殺謬，其中尤為令人歎惋的是酷刑制度，因為它折射出古代刑罰陰暗的一面。

然而，刑罰，做為法律制度的重要組成部分，它的歷史演變基本上也是和中國古代社會的進步、文明的演變相同步的。中國歷史上的法律包刮刑罰的變革，實質上代表及反映了中華民族對社會、人生以及人關係的根本性問題所做的思考，集中突出反映了中華民族的基本價值觀念。刑罰體系的發展與變化的原因是多層次的，不同時代有不同的特點，同時代不同的當權者亦有不同的舉措。但是整個發展趨勢是從原始的野蠻、落後、殘暴向著文明、慎刑方向發展。


《不得好死─中國古代酷刑》

嘛，挺有趣的一本書，於是打上了一些些的內容來分享。

----------


## 佛蒙特

被嗆了QAQ
跟我講話 只會浪費別人的腦細胞
好傷心......

----------


## GOOSE

戰國時代……

有種法家和其他幾個流派唇槍舌戰的感覺^^

只是韓非似乎太不人性了
道家又過於與世無爭
儒家對禮又過頭得有些虛偽
（其他縱橫捭合就不提了）

不過爭了千年
到現在似乎還是儒家第一

能說甚麼呢（攤手）

我還是比較喜歡墨子吧
 儘管路見不平有點衝動
可是這種精神還是不錯的嘛^^
＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿國文課真可愛
老媽換了野薑花的洗髮乳
所以我決定天天洗頭（？

野薑花萬歲！（？

----------


## BAKA

結果還是忍不住＝Ｄ

----------


## 奇奇

很貼切的講法呢...
不過不管怎麼說儒家能生存至今也有它的道理
因為它最能符合現實,或者說是整體潮流...
現實跟理想總有差別...

----------


## 劍痞

> 劍子你打日文我完全看不到


syousi！annnayowaimohazennbukietesimae！

hitsuyounamonohatadachikarada！

saa，yamiheochiro！

「哼哈哈！」（！

----------


## 幻貓

能救一個就救一個
能救一雙就幫一把
看看在心中之火熄滅之前能做多少善事哇哈哈XDD

也許我該弄個小學或國中老師來當一當〈默
不過貌似會累死〈再默

----------


## ddffghj100

仔細想想從頭到尾都跟我無關，可是咬了又不想放～～～

----------


## Net.狼

> syousi！annnayowaimohazennbukietesimae！
> 
> hitsuyounamonohatadachikarada！
> 
> saa，yamiheochiro！
> 
> 「哼哈哈！」（！


(踩臉)





想不想幫都無所謂啦，
有些事需要自己去了解。

----------


## yoyo虎

打了某一篇文章，花一個半小時。
瞎耶＝　＝

----------


## 耳雨杏x源

沒想到當學生也會得到職業病!!!

明明是放假日

竟然早上五點多就自然醒了!!

這算是好事嘛0.0?!

----------


## Tardor

早睡早起不好嗎?   :-D

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

「你可以不同意，但請給予尊重。」(忘記從哪看來的)
多元的時代。或許達成不了理想，但卻能夠堅守自己所相信的。
既然是矛盾那就繼續矛盾下去吧。

從ACG圈看世界(?)
其實不過就是個體與個體的交流上必然會發生的事端罷了，不分何處皆然。

但謬誤就該指正。
不過若一想起「事無所謂對錯」一語則又對自己起懷疑。
總是自我打槍，累。

事無所謂對錯，但有正確資訊之物則不適用於此。

那麼若今天要提倡並推廣「狼不惡」的思想呢?
某方來說這其實也不過個人信念罷了。
狼群會侵犯人類的財產是事實，但人類打壓狼群的生存空間也是事實。
一來則一往，所以還是無解。

再偏激一些的思想呢?不，我等還需要尊重一下人的支持者呢(微笑

「你可以不同意，但請給予尊重。」
我會記住這句話，我會遵守這句話，雖有時因此話而感無奈。
故「受制於其，亦受惠於其；受惠於其，亦受制於其。」不論於此更甚是其他者皆然。

----------


## 獠也

> 被嗆了QAQ
> 跟我講話 只會浪費別人的腦細胞
> 好傷心......


多培養說話的技巧。
觀察出字裡行間要表達的涵義。

我說明白點吧

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    如果回文的技巧不夠，就不需要把自己拉到檯面上。
因為矛頭總是會指向漏洞最多的地方。
網要織密。

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

好像突然的可以理解為什麼古代士人寫文講話如此"文言"了(遠目

就像某遊戲裡某邊人講話模式被某邊人罵娘砲一樣(笑

----------


## BAKA

你蠢蛋,你腦洞,你嘴巴燒起來,你人類,你無知,你卑鄙
我還挺弱智的而且國文也不是很好~
可以不要筆戰嗎?科科~

----------


## Balido

無法承受壓力就不要隨便跳出來，你這小水蜜桃。

----------


## 迷龍

筋...筋骨酸痛

----------


## 上官犬良

要是抄襲被發現
加個"仿圖"就可以了事的話

那大家都去抄襲啊!
被發現就說是忘記說是仿圖
沒被發現就當作是自己的

有沒有那麼好的事啊

----------


## 裘貝

最近變胖了呢  :Embarassed:

----------


## 納貝留斯

lag，不論在遊戲裡還是現實中都是非常可怕的事。
遊戲可以花錢升級記憶體，可是現實中的大腦……（？）

----------


## wingwolf

看到“百度”這詞，我笑了

----------


## Net.狼

> 看到“百度”這詞，我笑了


XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

----------


## 獠也

> 要是抄襲被發現
> 加個"仿圖"就可以了事的話
> 
> 那大家都去抄襲啊!
> 被發現就說是忘記說是仿圖
> 沒被發現就當作是自己的
> 
> 有沒有那麼好的事啊


而且那位已經是第2次囉~

----------


## 翔狗

上班好累~

----------


## GOOSE

（剛逛完布莊）
原來毛布的價格一尺可以差到兩百多塊……
看來我是井底之蛙

然後發現某種49元一尺的布摸起來超完美（瞇眼感受）
有空來做玩偶好了^^
我可是當年……（好漢不提當年勇……呵呵
反正接著我要來弄我的驢耳朵QQ
演戲真痛苦orz

（攤手）然後我終於瞭解大家在憤怒甚麼了+=＿=
恩

----------


## 幻貓

所以說管理員處置的好啊
要是三天期限一過，第三次還犯同樣的錯那也不用客氣了==+

話說短短數天就打了一堆長文好累.....想休息一陣子zzz

----------


## ddffghj100

我發現我舉的例子有誤，我實在很對不起大家。

因為我剛剛才發現，原來［偷竊是犯法］並非對所有人來講都是常識。

真對不起，我錯了。我下次會多用點心解釋為何偷竊是犯法了。

----------


## wingwolf

明早再次進軍“愛之家”XDD
期待被一大群貓貓狗狗包圍的感覺XDDD

----------


## GOOSE

是說劣幣驅良幣是咱月考的東西^^
所以現在是市場失靈

現在有N種方法改善之
不過都課文寫的（攤手）
想是當然爾道高一尺魔高一丈
人性之複雜
絕對過於荀子孟子拉拉拉拉拉拉

是說現在也是某種不好的平衡+=W=

（其實我只是在弔念我可憐的公民orz）
出題的公民老師超級不隨和的
明明自己選項模稜兩可，其他老師都提醒過了
還是死不肯給我們成績QQ

我發現驢耳朵很難做==
希望再做別的地方的時候不會炸掉囧
還是先解決尾巴吧^^

----------


## 則

好累!

----------


## REACH

一犯兩犯屢勸不聽
再聽不懂就黑單啊(笑滾

何時把這些當笑話看的我都忘記了XDDDDDDD

----------


## 巴薩查

其實把艱澀言詞拆去與單看影響面……

怯，也許只是看不慣太過崇高的觀察者罷了。

----------


## 納貝留斯

裝死激夯！！！（趴）

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

小孩子總是在一瞬間長大的
而當長大後
就再也回不去了
啊啊 
又一個水漥染黑了

----------


## 阿翔

看到了吧，
小孩子的心靈是真的很脆弱的。

----------


## BAKA

脆弱到一摸就破(摸)

----------


## GOOSE

望天

成長需要時間嘛……

雖然又開始無法理解……orz

太戲劇性的一刻囧


所以我現在有偽驢頭一個
其實只是帽子XD

----------


## ddffghj100

我都搞不清楚甚麼時候是人甚麼時候是獸了？

我到底該怎麼看待這...如同百變怪的奇妙生物？

----------


## wingwolf

說到人類的進步我就想起科技爆炸，說到科技爆炸我就想起三體
啊，三體3什麽時候才出啊~~（咦？）
我等，繼續等

--------------------------------

現在手上還殘留著摸一大群狗狗貓貓的感覺~~~

----------


## GOOSE

這不是重點，所以就當灌水（？


偽獸頭一枚XD尚未完成

我說

這演戲也太花功夫了吧orz

演驢子做驢子（攤手）

我都還沒做功課呢（死）

----------


## 幻貓

仇恨製造機，終年運轉著
關不掉，敲不凹，搥不爛，超合金打造

妄想世界和平的人該說他純還是蠢？
放顆冰塊下去，總是有無數炙熱之炎將之融盡，杯水車薪，鍋子總是熱騰騰的
眼被刺疼了，皮毛被燒著了，與期想盡辦法冷卻鍋子，不如把冰塊往內吞還來的簡單

而鍋子，受過燄火洗禮後，是會成鋼呢？還是炸了鍋，扎傷每個添柴的人？
也罷，只要己心靜如水，外物也沒那麼重要了──管它的呢，愛玩火的，希望你們技術常保高超，不要燒到自己，也就是了。

長遠的道路、白色的明天在等待著我呢。
就是這樣喵。〈這句話好順X3〉

=========================
請容許在下休息
我不顧本業瘋狂呼籲、回文，已經把課業搞得焦頭爛額了
短期內也看不出成效，是該多花些心神在讀書上了
感謝數天以來的陪伴，有緣下次再聊

----------


## 野

物競天擇 適者生存

既然知道待不下去那就快逃吧W

----------


## 則

學著忍受打擊才會成長
一直選擇逃避只會退步

----------


## 納貝留斯

這是一個沒有暴力瘟腥的地方～♫
ㄊㄨㄚˋ堵尬車得冠軍～好膽就來GGYY
品學兼優聽話孝順根本不可能～♪
老媽奶子會開花～炸彈爆炸霹靂啪啦
左手紅中右手白板安非他的命～♬
ｍｍｍｍｍｍｍｍｍｍｍｍｍｍｍｍｍｍｍｍｍｍｍｍ
不用懷疑不要猶豫這是好所在～♩


餘音繞樑，三日（？）不絕於耳

----------


## kl122002

6月...快到6月...
居然工作了一年多....
人又老了....

----------


## 劍痞

「──就第三者的立場而言？這邊給人的感覺真的不如從前了；」
「還是說，自己只是當初僥倖逃過一劫？」

「戲劇大賞結束了，似乎是相當成功。」

----------


## 奇奇

畢竟火焰是很美麗的
只是燒到有點小誇張
還是該有點良知的去灑點水才是

話說既然沒把握的話不要講
那麼做不到的話呢?

嘴說的和手做的還有心裡想的,
不一定一樣嘛...
----------------------------------
就一些討厭的現實來說...
都說要為自己的選擇負責任,但如果發現是錯的選擇呢?
為啥就不能一走了之...

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

眼神死不是沒有原因的。
最後依然只能把美夢放在檯面下，自個兒欣賞去吧。

另GOOSE您的驢子頭做得還滿好看的呢w
耳朵看起來滿好的呢，不過頭部棕色的部份毛的方向似乎反了?

----------


## 哇勒怎麼辦

嗯.......我找不到一個版.....嗚.......
唉，總之繼續加油吧

----------


## 寒燒

今天還是要挑戰有限時間內能完成的進度！

----------


## GOOSE

……
真的阿（望天……烏鴉飛過）
我要假裝台下沒有半個人會注意這點XD
……
因為我已經把它縫死了……

拉拉拉拉（飛過？）


發現要趕的作業家考試疊起來有15公分厚=L=
我想這星期我會對著螞蟻罵髒話orz
希望螞蟻聽不懂=.=

----------


## 呆虎鯨

每天畫畫就飛越式進步！！
　　但是耐心也是飛越式消失？ＸＤ

　　耐跟緹的好了！
　　龍龍的我想刻麟片（自做虐不可活艸）

　　看到銀回文了我好開心阿～
　　但是發現其實沒有畫得很好，又開始悲傷了起來....

　　先休息個幾天吧。

----------


## Silver．Tain

今天的公文好多啊= =''

打字打的手好痠...

再過幾天就可以領薪水了>口<

----------


## 幻貓

對立、包容、和解
對立、包容、和解
對立、和解
對立、和解
對立
*對立*
*對立*
*對立*
......



百口莫辯、千夫所指的感覺
很淦、很失望，心灰、意冷
聽不進、容不下我們的聲音，我們還需要期待什麼
心懷鬼胎的投機份子、盲目跟隨的群眾、敢做不敢當的政府、無力回天的父母們
罷了，罷了。
畢竟這就是現在的*臺灣*

----------


## wingwolf

一直就想解剖苜蓿
今天在實驗課上終於成功剖到了！！
 :Very Happy:  
不過那麽小小的花……剖得眼睛都花掉了~~~

----------


## fwiflof

我恨啊，為什麼文會消失.....為什麼找不到網頁......

----------


## BAKA

盲目跟從~這丟細愛歹玩啦~XD
=============
等規定等等事項弄一個段落後就可以正式運行了
嚕啦 啦~啦啦

----------


## 巴薩查



----------


## Kasar



----------


## 洛思緹

這週六約寶貝來學校園遊會玩

但願不要被發現我們倆的關係(炸

----------


## GOOSE

就像不被鍊子鎖上就沒有安全感的迷之物（抱歉我不想顯示自己的邪惡orz）

生活缺少忙碌將不安

只有忙碌的負擔
以及失眠的痛苦
讓我知道自己的存在


所有的光圈都是用心悸黑眼圈還有莫名的淚水換來的。

於是有一條人生的路，我走錯了……
_________________________

今天一直被針刺到
哀嘆
阿媽說要傳給我的縫紉機到走了都沒有出現……

這是一個悲劇。

----------


## 則

落寞的人類
先進的科系

----------


## 胡狼烏加

不想當局外人呀可惜永遠都是局外人~~

超可悲的啦~

哼我一點都不稀罕......(垂耳)

----------


## ddffghj100

因為說會狠狠咬下，所以期待了牙齒刺進肉裡的快感。

但是實際張嘴時，別說利牙了，我連牙都沒看到。

----------


## 阿翔

因為聰明

所以不悅

嘖嘖，這樣的話我寧可變笨好了=w=

----------


## 裘貝

要畢業考了呢

----------


## Kasar

今天難得能聽到讓我打從心裏笑的笑話呢＝D

----------


## BAKA

嗯嗯，開個洞了所以絕對沒問題的，這已經是底限了。

----------


## WindFox

So busy///


哪裡可以讓我躲起來!?

----------


## 小雪

嗯....

一直下雨 心理也在下雨

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

聽老師說
四足動物沒有腰痛的問題
為什麼人類要過的這麼辛苦
我的腰差點被醫生宣布死刑
太恐怖了
我也想當四足動物!!!!

----------


## 納貝留斯

工程數學：「你從什麼時候開始產生了考試openbook就能考及格的幻覺？」

工數老師：「你已經中了我的幻術！」

乾豆腐：「you cannot pass !!」

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

四足動物的腰(脊椎?)受損的話也會殘廢的，應該是這樣吧(望
------------------------------------------------------------------


算了，不懂，既然會被那類言論者鄙視那麼也沒必要為了要在心理上迎合他們的言論而對自己的行為進行思考並試圖以他們觀點為基準合理化自身行為的必要吧(笑 


見證並親自參與其誕生的過程，比起只當個觀賞者有更加濃厚的情感，
我愛毛毛~我愛那比~>///<

----------


## ddffghj100

如果可以有一個大洞，就能看到很漂亮的風景，而且還會有涼風一直吹一直吹～一定很舒服。

----------


## 則

面對雜魚雜肉
想不挑剔也難

----------


## Silver．Tain

我的人氣好像不是很好的說...

唉......

----------


## 小雪

錢總是不夠用 

好煩喔 阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿~~~~~~~(怒吼

----------


## 巴薩查

噗，幾個月不見發文就講話這麼人模人樣又做作啦？

自己家都管不好了還有時間管小屁孩。

----------


## 上官犬良

我也不知道他跑去管別人家幹什麼(聳肩
有必要特地跑去嗎?
這是代表就算不再他管轄內他一樣要管嗎?

說難聽點關他屁事

----------


## ddffghj100

住海邊管很大～

----------


## 則

他當自己是政府或慈善?

----------


## 奇奇

身體快爛掉了
每天一點睡嗎...聽起來也許也沒多晚
可是真的要能清醒的上課得要十點睡覺呢...哀

----------


## 竜‧羅斯

我來亂的揪咪=D(淦你滾

阿哈哈哈 阿哈哈哈 哈哈哈哈(不

----------


## BAKA

到時弄到自己家人都跑光光就好笑了W
(顯示為等著看戲)

----------


## Tardor

米曹！　　才一下子就沒梗了　((掩面

----------


## REACH

嘛哈哈真的有事就開心了WWWWWWWWW

(跟著拿板凳看戲

----------


## GOOSE

終於學會了對別人發脾氣何嘗不是好事

有七情六欲才是一個正常的傢伙嘛

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eTgZab_2lC0&hl=zh_TW&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eTgZab_2lC0&hl=zh_TW&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

----------


## BAKA

我記得信箱跟隨身碟是不一樣的東西=D

----------


## 孤寂之狼

來了快一個禮拜好像沒有人發現到我的存在~~~

話說~~今天是J.C.版大生日??

先祝生日快樂

----------


## WindFox

晚安呀~


孤寂之狼^^


今天是他的生日!?   ((反應特慢

----------


## 呆虎鯨

聽說～很久以前人們都是成雙成對的，但是神將人們從中間撕裂分開。
　　從今之後，每個人都在尋找自己的那另一半。

　　只是我是被撕開之後，掉落的那削削的集合體，所以我很博愛ＯＷ＜

----------


## GOOSE

所以說，家族裡又要添上幾個雄中雄女生了。
於是有人難過有人快樂

然而，不論如何，其實接下了除了明裡暗裡不斷的比較之外，好像也不怎麼

說，到現在家族還是很家族嘛……
恩，我們是大家族……

哈！長孫呢！
所以，阿公現在會很開心

恩，我應該也要開心
儘管接下來的接下來，我大概會成為倒數第二（望天）

----------


## 阿翔

又要考試了…之後還要選科…
啊啊真不知道怎辦~~

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

難得六日可以來狼板逛逛
該說些什麼好呢?(思考中)
離期末考時間越來越短了
頭腦也像汽球一樣快要爆炸啦!
真希望每科老師這次都秀逗
考卷就不會太難了
YA!秀逗萬歲!

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

抑鬱的粽子!
矛盾的雙子!
六月!

19年後才再次遇上的，陰曆與陽曆的重疊!

----------


## Tardor

我的天，上色一直發生嚴重的悲劇阿！

紅色怎麼畫怎麼壞...　真是SORRY吶...

砍掉重來吧...　orz

----------


## Silver．Tain

寶貝~

最近還好吧?

好擔心你喔
不知道是哪個**惹出來的麻煩

但是我會一直陪伴你的唷

今天也要很快樂呢~

----------


## 洛思緹

不知道是哪個混蛋告的密

被我抓到，小心。

----------


## Silver．Tain

ㄎ呵呵...

寶貝不可以這麼黑唷

要也要像我這樣

((拖進巷子千刀萬刮...電擊伺候啦~~>口<

----------


## ddffghj100

冀望他們會懂，本來就是天方夜譚啊^3^

----------


## Kasar

這裡到底是Gay圈還是"獸圈"啊

----------


## BAKA

無論是哪個我只知道，一般來說創作者最後都會慢慢的淡出～啊嘶～
畢竟這是交友網站嘛ˊＷˋ

----------


## Silver．Tain

寶貝

你還好吧..?

我真的好擔心你喔


我不知道自己是不是在迴避你家人
也許真的有吧...

但是

我希望自己能夠有面對你們的決心
我是真心的想跟你在一起

心情一定很不好吧?
身體也累了吧?

過來讓我好好的安撫你吧~((擁抱

我的寶貝~

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

喂欸!!到底要如何才能成為普普通通不用思考快快樂樂過日子的人呢??
腦子裡只要記得流行、名牌、錢、談戀愛、玩就好了，對吧?對吧?
看到討厭的人事物就罵下去就對啦!不需要思考自己有沒有做到啦!
不用思考太多，當個敗家子什麼的，臉皮厚一點就好啦!?
要所有人以自己為中心，好好當個王八蛋啊!!
人類就是高高在上就對啦!地球就是為了人類而存在就對啦!
這樣就會輕鬆很多了對不對???
要怎樣才能夠達成這些而又心安理得呢???
欸?退化?
我不懂啦!!

----------


## 阿翔

考，考，考。
整天就是考考考考考考考考考考考考考考考考考考考考考考考考考。

----------


## BAKA

龍蛋真是可愛

----------


## 狂飆小狼

網頁丙級....書曼去死(炸

----------


## 雷德托爾

肝爆了.....真的(淚目

----------


## ddffghj100

今晚一切都很歡樂，除了某些可怕的東西以外＝Ｄ

----------


## Tardor

超...   可怕的  ((笑  =D

----------


## Kasar



----------


## 奇奇

為什麼那種東西不私訊?
非得要每個人都知道?
(碰!

----------


## GOOSE

（苦笑）我覺得好像有點驚聳orz

小心去死去死團員要開始組織了（誤
＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿
明天要去聽余秋雨演講耶XD

可以看到我家驢子（耶？

----------


## BAKA

就是有人愛在大眾面前閃來閃去，就跟那些在捷運上大方摸來摸去親啊親的沒兩樣嘛~能看嗎?

----------


## GOOSE

呃……

（遮眼）

還好，之前我們班上的都光明正大的親來親去更慘orz
（重點，我們是女校）
（所以……）

只是希望恩，兩位能稍微顧及一下鄰居的感覺（遠望）

我好像最近常被嚇到……

----------


## 幻貓

> 就是有人愛在大眾面前閃來閃去，就跟那些在捷運上大方摸來摸去親啊親的沒兩樣嘛~能看嗎?


我是ok啦, 外國人常這麼做所以看習慣了：)
只是...這般大聲宣告對方也會退縮吧.....有些話私下談效果會更好的。

----------


## 野

反正應該很快就分了,就多留點笑話給未來看吧WWWWW

----------


## BAKA

又不是沒私訊這個功能可以用，何必搞的如此轟轟烈烈?
雖然說每日一句說什麼都可以啦..不過這種談情的部分還是麻煩私下就好
愛來愛去的別人看到搞不好還以為這裡是交友網站咧..雖然說幾乎是啦=D

----------


## 巴薩查

分分合合，嘴裡有肉卻想咬更大塊，嘛，反正只是感情遊戲，不是愛W

----------


## ddffghj100

可魯可魯！！！我的可魯在哪！！！！！！！

----------


## Kasar

反正玩膩了就丟了嘛＝D

----------


## Net.狼

> 就是有人愛在大眾面前閃來閃去，就跟那些在捷運上大方摸來摸去親啊親的沒兩樣嘛~能看嗎?


(羞遮)

----------


## Silver．Tain

人類是有"感情"的動物啊

敢說情不敢說愛的

獸擁有的情感跟人類似乎不太一樣的說?

----------


## Kasar

好像只有人類才會1年365天8760個小時都想著交配齁?

----------


## Silver．Tain

要不是這樣那為什麼新聞上常常出現強*案件呢?

而且說真的那種案件還真的過沒多久就會出現一件

犯人的年紀都不一定喔



題外話:

現在國中生做愛已經沒啥了不起了

我曾經看過某新聞說啥

某公園裡有一對小學生在親親抱抱的玩成人遊戲

((現代的小孩實在太...

----------


## Kasar

所以以愛之名找個志同道合的砲友真是個好方法呢＝D
省錢省事又可以滿足肉慾0w0b

----------


## Silver．Tain

這個社會就是這樣

有感情有相愛的才會被認可

沒有感情相愛的就會被認為是強暴啊

----------


## ddffghj100

千山萬水我獨行，小費不給行不行？

柳暗花明又一村，小費不給算強姦。

----------


## ddffghj100

遺棄哩

父母生你養你花這麼多錢這麼多心思都沒說啥了

嘖嘖嘖嘖嘖嘖

----------


## 咩

說到這些話題，讓我想到最近Lady Gaga的MV真是''開放''，歐巴桑、歐吉桑都

會看得臉紅心跳吧，有時還挺好奇她在拍這些MV的時候心裡的是什麼?

她怎麼都不會害羞? 只能說她真的是勇氣可佳!


來講些突然想到的話吧

同學曰:終於考完基測了，原本應該感覺棒透了的感覺，但是在學校過久了

漫無目的的生活卻覺得有點空虛。但是我不會啦~因為我現在正在自學日文啦~

不知道這個暑假能學多少，至少要把基本對話和單字都要學起來!!(又是三分鐘熱度)

老爸叫我這暑假要去補高中的數學先修班，唉呀......數學是我最弱的一科，

我肯定會學到瘋掉的。人生就是這麼精采啦!不管喜怒哀樂都一樣~

----------


## ddffghj100

寬螢幕錯了嗎！！！！！！！

為什麼要排斥寬螢幕！！！！

----------


## 空

想的總比做的多。

----------


## BAKA

樓上的貓，你的眼睛呢!?(驚恐樣)

----------


## Tardor

是閉起來了拉!!?(自我催眠)

----------


## 月下蒼

今天喉嚨超痛的
如果喉嚨就這樣壞掉的話
夢想也就壞一半了。
：(

----------


## 那岐

阿耐
你的頭像講這種話一點說服力都沒有  :Mr. Green:  

 :Cool:

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

寬螢幕很好啊!看得東西比較多欸!!

----------


## BAKA

在別人貼的照片閃來閃去是哪招?
萬年發情你們的事，別忘了這裡可是闔家觀賞的。
要脫褲請去裏板脫，在那邊沒人會管你怎麼脫。

----------


## Kasar

出現啦!是雞腿的一秒鐘十次檢舉!

----------


## 巴薩查

等等！明明是子供向的啊！

----------


## 空

>BAKA

這個道理跟書店妹妹的神隱眼一樣(?)

----------


## Kasar

小心!匪諜就在你身邊!

----------


## ddffghj100

都說是幼稚園了你還這樣~~~~~~~  :Very Happy:

----------


## 狼佐

舊文章鎖定

----------

